# Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach



## chiliwutz (8. August 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich suche Infos zu den Stauseen Lac de Robertville, Bütgenbach und dem Fluß Ourthe in Belgien.
Ich weiß, daß der See bei Bütgenbach abgelassen und jetzt seit einiger Zeit neu geflutet wurde.
War jemand in letzter zeit dort zum fischen?
Wo kann ich Tages- oder Wochenscheine erstehen?
Wer hat aktuelle Infos?
Habe die Frage schon am 08.08.05 ins Forum gestellt und noch keine Nachricht erhalten.
Vielleicht weiß ja doch jemand etwas.
Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (22. August 2005)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Also Robertville interessiert mich auch sehr!


Kann doch nicht sein dass niemand Infos hat - ich kenn doch mein AB...:m


----------



## indefischer (11. September 2005)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Doch ich hab Infos!
Tach auch!
Hab 2002/2003 am Bütgenbach geangelt. Benötigt wird der staatl. Schein der Wallonie (Postamt - 13Euro(Ufer) ca. 40Euro(Boot und waten)) und Tageskarte  (im Café Au Rendez Vous in B-bach oder bei der Touri Info am Marktplatz 5,50 Euro). Damit dürfen auch(ab 1. Juni) stellenweise die einmündenden Bäche Warche und Holzwarche befischt werden. Dort waren echt Riesendöbel(die werden kaum aktiv befischt) zu sehen - sehr schwer an den Haken zu bekommen. Gute Stellen befinden sich auch an der Staumauer - große Barsche. Bei der Entleerung wurde übrings festgestellt, dass weit aus weniger Fische im See waren, als vermutet. Im Netz waren auch Bilder von der Entleerung zu sehen - find ich leider nicht mehr. Hab aber auch selber welche gemacht.

Die Ourthe kenn ich auch. Auf der öffentlichen Strecke zwischen Nisramont und Maboge(Brücke) reicht der Wallonieschein völlig aus. Die Strecke ist wohl ziemlich überfischt was Bachforelle und Äsche angeht. Aber auch hier große Döbel und Barben. Landschaftlich ist die Strecke absolut der Hammer - gerade jetzt im Herbst (Little Canada). Ein Traum. Campen kann man auf dem Platz in Maboge direkt am Fluss und dann hat man viele, viele Kilometer zum Fischen
Hier ein Link : http://www.grandeourthe.be. Nur in Französisch. Such die Seite über Google und lass sie übersetzen. Da kriegste richtig was zum Lachen, aber das wesentliche ist verständlich. 
Berichtet auf jeden Fall, wenn einer dort war. 
Schönen Sonntag noch...
indefischer


----------



## AngelAndy20 (11. September 2005)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hi Indefischer, willkommen im Board und Danke schonmal!

Hast Du auch aktuelle Infos zu Robertville? Habe dazu einen Tread unter Was-beißt-wo in PLZ 5+6 zu machen "Robertsville - Anglerparadies???".
Wäre super wenn du da auch was schreiben könntest!#6 

Gruß by Andy


----------



## indefischer (11. September 2005)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hi AngelAndy,

   poste lieber hier weiter.
leider habe ich keine aktuellen Infos. In Robertville hab ich noch nicht selber geangelt. Aber mir hat ein belgischer Angler gesagt, dass es sich dort nur vom Boot lohnt, da die Ufer so gut wie nicht zu betreten sind, sondern steil und zugewachsen. Drei Tonnen Fisch wurden 2004 vom Bütgenbach nach Robertville gebracht Für den See benötigt man neben den von Dir angesprochenen Schein(A oder B), die selbe Tages- oder Jahreskarte(ca. 80Euro) wie für den Bütgenbach. Aussteller ist die ostbelgische Angelvereinigung LRPPE. Was ich noch aus 2003 weiß: Das Bootsangeln ist nur mit der Jahreskarte erlaubt. 

   Die Jahreskarte ist übrings noch für andere Gewässer gültig:
Bäche:
Warche
Holzwarche
Gueule/Göhl (zwischen Plombieres und Sippenaeken)
Vesdre/ Weser 
Seen
Bütgenbach
Robertville

   Beim googlen findet man einige Fotos, auch vom leeren Bütgenbach, wenn man unter Bilder nach Warche oder Holzwarche schaut. Hab grad noch den Link gefunden über die Leerung des Sees gefunden: KlicK. Sehr interessant.

   Wäre super, wenn mal einer vom Fischen in Ostbelgien berichtet.

  Viele Grüße
indefischer


----------



## indefischer (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Yo hallo,
war gestern nochmal am Bütgenbach. Erst an den Bacheinläufen nach Döbeln gesehen, aber da war nichts. Später gings an die Staumauer. Auf Mini Laube gabs erst nen Mini Barsch, aber dann die Überraschung. Voll Biss , heisser Drill an der Matchrute: ich glaube Seeforelle;+ ca. 40cm. Kamera ganz klar, wie immer, im Auto #q. Nach dem Kameraholen gabs dann noch ne kleinere Forelle mit Hechtbissspuren. Die Forellen jagten eigentlich an der Oberfläche nach Insekten, teilweise sah man die Rückenflossen, echt abgefahren. Da aber seit 1.10 Schonzeit ist, hab ich verzichtet richtig gezielt darauf zu angeln. Beim Gummifischangeln gabs dann noch nen kleinen Hecht...
Bin voll zufrieden die Eifelstrassen nach Hause gerauscht :q. 
Viele Grüsse
indefischer


----------



## indefischer (1. November 2005)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hi, 
nachdem ich AngelAndy20 gestern leider abgesagt habe, sorry nochmal#c,  war ich heute am See in Bütgenbach. Das Spinnfischen nahe der Staumeuer blieb erfolgblos. 
Viele Grüsse 
indefischer


----------



## Katzenwallerkalle (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo !
Vielleicht kann ich euch hiermit ein paar nützliche Tipps zu Robertville liefern, da ich vorwiegend dort fische und auch mein Boot dort liegen habe.
Also, der See ist von der Größe her mit Bütgenbach vergleichbar, Hat aber wesentlich weniger Uferangelstellen, weil die Kanten teils sehr steil und bewaldet sind. Die Tiefe variert von 1- ca 15 m an der Staumauer. Nachtangeln ist leider nicht erlaubt. 

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## indefischer (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo Jürgen#h,
werd wohl dieses Jahr auch Bütgenbach/Robertville vom Boot aus befischen. Ist allerdings nen Faltboot. Wie siehts aus mit Echolot? Erlaubt? War 2003, glaub ich, verboten. Vielleicht kannst Du auch mal von Deinen Fängen dort berichten|bla:. Müsste doch gut gelaufen sein mit den 3 Tonnen Bonusfisch aus dem Bütgenbach.
Viele Grüsse|wavey:
indefischer


----------



## Katzenwallerkalle (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Mit dem Echolot zu fischen ist erlaubt und unbedingt ratsam, wenn du den See nicht kennst, weil die Ufer an vielen Stellen sehr steil abfallen und du keine Ahnung hast, ob es gerade 2 oder 10 Meter tief ist. Elektromotor ist ebenfalls erlaubt. Wenn du Schleppfischen willst, darf der E-Motor allerdings nicht an sein, dann muß gerudert werden.
 Leider muß ich dich enttäuschen, wenn du in Robertville ein Schlaraffenland erwartest, denn die 3 Tonnen Fisch fallen in einem Gewässer dieser Größe kaum auf. Ich angle dort überwiegend auf Hecht habe auch letztes Jahr drei Gefangen (alle um die 80cm). Aber um diese drei Hechte zu fangen habe ich auch 8 Anläufe gebraucht. Den Besatz halte ich jedoch für sehr gut und das Gewässer für sehr anspruchsvoll, ist halt kein Forellenpuff. 
Für 2006 habe ich jedoch fest eingeplant, im Mündungsbereich auch mal auf Karpfen anzusitzen, da es dort relativ flach ist und ich dort auch schon einige Karpfen beobachtet habe.
Der größte Vorteil gegenüber Bütgenbach ist einfach, daß du deine Ruhe hast und nicht im 2 Minutentakt eine ganze Tourifamilie hinter dir steht und dich nervt den die Wanderwege um Robertville sind dünn gesäht.

Hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen.
|bla:


----------



## indefischer (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hi,
danke - das hört sich ja gut an. Werd mir bald die Karten holen - noch nen paar Wochen warten müssen und los gehts wieder ... Endlich!


> ...und nicht im 2 Minutentakt eine ganze Tourifamilie hinter dir steht...


Hehe, wahre Worte. Hatte die letzen Male dort das Vergnügen vor Publikum Fische zu drillen. Zum Glück waren die Ausflügler zur verbalen Kommunikation zu weit weg. 
Übrings: Was ist langweiliger als angeln???? 
Beim Angeln zuschauen!!!!|supergri
Gruß 
indefischer


----------



## Katzenwallerkalle (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Wohl wahr, ich kann es auch kaum erwarten, daß es wieder losgeht. Kannst dich ja mal melden wenn du nach Robertville fährst, vielleicht sieht man sich.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## belgischerAngler (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

tach,
also infomäßig hab ich nix über die angesprochenen gewässer,aber ich wäre sehr daran interessiert mal mit wem dahin zufahren. ansonsten würd ich gern ma ne tour an die ourthe machen bzw an den lac de nisramont (ourthestau). also wenn wer lust hätte.... einfach ma melden 
grüße aus brüssel,
nick


----------



## indefischer (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@Katzenwallerkalle
mach ich auf jeden Fall. Wo holst Du dir den Schein???

@belgischerAngler
Wenn ich im Frühling an die Ourthe fahren sollte zum Fliegenfischen, meld ich mich. Entscheid oftmals sehr spontan und sag manchmal auch sehr spontan ab. Frag mal AngelAndy20 - dafür hat er jetzt, glaub ich, ne Freundin .

Gruß
indefischer


----------



## AngelAndy20 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



			
				indefischer schrieb:
			
		

> Frag mal AngelAndy20 - dafür hat er jetzt, glaub ich, ne Freundin .


 
Stimmt! Hätten wir uns mal für gestern verabredet - und du hätts abgesagt - dann hätt ich jetzt den Jackpot!:m 
Genug OT - hoffentlich wirds bald Frühling...|rolleyes 

LG by Andy


----------



## Katzenwallerkalle (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Den Staatsschein habe ich mir beim Postamt in St.Vith besorgt und den anderen Schein im Angelgeschäft in Ouren.


----------



## Shaka (20. April 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



			
				indefischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> nachdem ich AngelAndy20 gestern leider abgesagt habe, sorry nochmal#c, war ich heute am See in Bütgenbach. Das Spinnfischen nahe der Staumeuer blieb erfolgblos. Beim Barschangeln mit Köfi gabs dann vier Regenbogenforellen als Beifang, alle über 38 cm. Hammmerdrills. Ausserdem 3 Barsche , alle unter 25 cm #d. So kanns laufen - alle Fische schwimmen wieder. War nen geiler Tag!
> Viele Grüsse
> indefischer
> Anhang anzeigen 35825


 
Köfis (künstliche oder nicht), genauso wie Blinker sind in Bütgenbach verboten - Nur mal so zur info, auch wenns nirgendwo auf Deutsch steht.

(Könnte mal 'ne teure Forelle werden, letzte Woche wurden ein paar "gefischt")

Gruß,

Shaka


----------



## AngelAndy20 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Danke Shaka!!! 

Weißt Du ob es ähnliche Verbote in Robertville gibt???

Danke vorab, LG by Andy


----------



## Shaka (20. April 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Shaka!!!
> 
> Weißt Du ob es ähnliche Verbote in Robertville gibt???
> 
> Danke vorab, LG by Andy



Das betrifft ganz Belgien das ganze Jahr !

Shaka


----------



## Lucio (20. April 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



			
				Shaka schrieb:
			
		

> Das betrifft ganz Belgien das ganze Jahr !
> 
> Shaka


Aber sicher doch#6:q KöFi´s und Blinker sind verboten in Belgien#d|kopfkrat
Vor allem die toten KöFi´s:q

Lucio


----------



## Shaka (20. April 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo Lucio,

Glaubst du nicht ? (Die ganzen Smileys geben mir jedenfalls den Eindruck.)
Köfis sind am See (nicht nur Bütgenbach, sondern ALLE) verboten. Unkenntnis schützt vor Strafe nicht.

Du kannst es ja mal drauf ankommen lassen. Falls du Bekannschaft mit einem Kontrolleur oder einem Cavalier der Föderalen Polizei machst, poste bitte hier das Strafmaß, das kenne ich leider nicht.

Danke im voraus #6


Gruß

Shaka


----------



## mjan (21. April 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



			
				Shaka schrieb:
			
		

> Das betrifft ganz Belgien das ganze Jahr !
> 
> Shaka


Nee, das ist falsch, es gibt kein generelles Köfiverbot in Belgien. Ausserhalb der Raubfischschonzeit sind Köfis (auch lebende) erlaubt. Es mag eventuell für einige Gewässer spezifische Regelungen geben.

Und Angelbestimmungen für ganz Belgien gibt es sowieso nicht, da das per Region geregelt ist. In Flandern gelten z.B. komplett andere Bestimmungen als in Wallonien.


----------



## Shaka (21. April 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo,

Ich spreche NUR von den den Seeen und NICHT von den Bächern.

Diese Info habe ich von einem Kontrolleur (Bütgenbach). Ich habe mal gegoogelt und das gefunden:tab_ouv_2006.pdf|uhoh:

Das ist nur eine Zusammenfassung, irgendwo gibt's vielleicht das Detail.

Später habe ich gesagt bekommen, dass die Bestimmungen in Flandern was die Seeen betrifft gleich sind wie in der Wallonie. Das habe ich jetzt nicht überprüft, weil ich da ja sowieso nicht hingehe.

Im Moment ist es auf jeden Fall verboten siehe Fussnote 2

Shaka


----------



## Katzenwallerkalle (21. April 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Das ist mir neu ! Denn nach meiner Info sind nur bis zum Juni diese Köder verboten und dann zur Raubfischsaison wieder erlaubt! Woher hast du diese Info?


----------



## indefischer (21. April 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo Shaka, willkommen im Board.
Hab grad nochmal nachgelesen. Dieses jahr gabs zum Jahresschein nämlich nen dreisprachiges Heft mit Regeln der LRPPE. Dort steht das *bis zum 1. Sa im Juni *Köderfische und Kunstköder verboten sind(allerdings nur in niederländisch und französisch, das deutsche wurde wohl vergessen). Im Touri-Angelinfo steht, dass bis zum 1. Sa im Juni "nur mit natürlichen und künstlichen Ködern kleiner als 6 cm, sowie Spinner der Grösse 0 bis 1" geangelt werden darf. Muss da wohl mal anrufen. Heute ist übrings dort angeln verboten, da gleich der Besatz stattfindet.
Gruß 
indefischer


----------



## indefischer (21. April 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

So, hab angerufen. In beiden Seen sind Köfis bis 1. Sa im Juni verboten. In den Bächen aber nicht. Wer selber mal verbindliche Infos und Regeln der LRPPE braucht,:m kann Helmuth Schleck anrufen, der nette Herr aus Bütgenbach spricht deutsch. Hoffe ich kann morgen von ein paar Fängen berichten....:q


----------



## indefischer (24. April 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Der See lebt!
War Sams- und Sonntag am B-Bach, am oberen flachen Gebiet. Nach nen bisschen "Wanderangeln", hab ich mir ne nette Stelle gesucht und die Matchrute klargemacht. Direkt nach dem ersten Einwurf Biss |supergri. Am 20er Haken und 10 er Vorfach hing aber kein Rotauge, sondern eine von den Regenbogenforellen, die mich schon im Herbst05 überrrascht haben. Nach Anpassung der Montage konnt ich noch zwei Stück fangen.
indefischer


----------



## AngelAndy20 (24. April 2006)

*geeeeeeeeeeeil*

HIER#h is einer der mal mitwill!!!:l |supergri 

Schaut ja echt geil aus! Ruf mal an wenn du nochens fährst!|rolleyes 

LG by Andy


----------



## indefischer (25. April 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@Andy
cool - klar werd ich mich melden. Kann Dich dann auch mitnehmen, liegt ja auf der Strecke.

Übrings, Temperaturen hab ich auch mal gemessen, unmittelbar im Uferbereich mit Aquariumthermometer: 10-11°C.
Köder vom WE waren übrings Pinkies, Maden und selbstgemachter Teig.  
Gruß
indefischer


----------



## indefischer (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Nachdem ich letzten Montag da noch in Long Johns im Dauerregen gesessen hab, und beim feedern meine ersten Erfolge hatte, war es gestern schon fast Sommerangeln |rolleyes. 
Nach wieder einmal rastlosen "Wanderangeln" konnt ich dann ne Forelle fangen. 
Ich wurde zweimal kontrolliert, einmal vom Forstamt, dann von der Polizei. 
Bis dann 
indefischer


----------



## Stonefish (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@all: Meint ihr , das sich zu Beginn der Raubfischsaison wieder das gezielte Angeln auf Hecht in Bütgenbach lohnt. Oder ist der Fischbestand noch zu dünn?


----------



## indefischer (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@stonefish
Hm, leider keine Ahnung ;+. Aber - ich werds probieren |supergri und berichten. Man könnte auch mal den Schleck anrufen, der müsste es wissen, aber ob er es sagt #c....


----------



## Shaka (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Also Forellen waren früher viel mehr drin. Warum sollte das anders mit den Hechten sein. Oder habe ich dieses Jahr einfach nur Pech ?#q


----------



## AngelAndy20 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Indefischer, ich würd dir ja gerne auf deine PN antworten, aber dein postfach ist voll...
Ich hätte dich darauf hin auch gerne angerufen, aber du gehst nicht dran....

Also hier: Klar komm ich Freitag mit, am besten wir telenieren vorher nochens:m


----------



## Fischnix (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@ Andy

Ich hoffe das mit dem telenieren hat noch geklappt!|splat2:


----------



## AngelAndy20 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Alter... #d 

zur Strafe hab ich grade 3 (in Worten "DREI" Stunden) gepackt und gefrickelt...und bin immer noch nich fertig...|uhoh: :q 

@Indefischer: Zur Beruhigung (oder Beunruhigung...:q ) ich nehm nen Trolley mit...

Ich freu mir so! Mal wieder Fische sehn... :q


----------



## AngelAndy20 (10. Juni 2006)

*Fische Gesehen!*




			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich freu mir so! Mal wieder Fische sehn...*



*YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH, das hat Spaß gemacht! Zunächst mal mim Indefischer wieder nen Klasse Bordie kennengelernt, der heute pünktlich halb 9 bei mir war, konnten ja leider erst um 9 meine Tageskarte kaufen. Auf der Fahrt haben wir die Angelstelle bequatscht, dann für 13 Tacken die staatl. Erlaubnis aus der Post und für 7€ die Tageskarte von der hübschen Frau aus der Touriinfo - dann aber endlich zum See! Der erste Eindruck: wunderschöne Umgebung, Futterfisch satt:*
http://img522.*ih.us/img522/4552/pic000382ku.jpg
http://img454.*ih.us/img454/9264/pic000391ek.jpg

*Jetzt hielt mich nix mehr, ab die Prüllen vom Bulli ans Wasser und ne Köfirute fertig gemacht. Während ich noch mit Maden und Minilauben beschäftig war schlich sich mein Guide mit Gummifisch an mir vorbei und bedeutete nach dem zweiten Wurf mit "Fiiiiiiiiiiiisch!" dass ich keschern muss. Aha, ein vorwitziger Hecht von ca. 30cm - auf Gufi an knallrotem Stahlvorfach...wohl farbenblind, egal, wieder rein.*
http://img166.*ih.us/img166/5333/pic000348ra.jpg

*Daraufhin warf ich aufgrund der Jadgszenen (das Wasser kochte stellenweise auf 10x10m!) nen köfi (5cm) am Schwimmer aus, 25er monovorfach war auf barsch und forelle mehr als ausreichend.*
*Nach 5 Minuten suchte ich ihn vergebens, Anhieb, Wiederstand, 30er Hecht... releast...*

*Nach kurzem Beratschlagen beschlossen wir nur noch mit Stahl zu angeln, auch bei diesen Miniköfis. An Indefischers Rute vergriff sich nach wenigen Minuten aber auch so ein Grashecht, also stellten wir auf Wurm um-wir wollten schließlich keine Hechte verangeln. Nach 5 Minuten war sein Schwimmer weg und - Hecht, wieder die Größe...;+ Ähm - spinnen die? Muss ich jetzt auch die Maden am 7x7 anbieten??? Okay, dann können wir ja auch weiter mit Köfi angeln wenn die eh nach allem schnappen. Gemacht getan, Stahl wieder drauf, Köfi rein, Schwimmer weg... Barsch 25cm - releast.*
*Nun wurde es mir als Eifler doch was warm, also kombinierte ich meinen Angelschirm mit meiner Rettungsdecke um einen Sonnenschirm zu erhalten, sieht dann so aus:*
http://img310.*ih.us/img310/6537/pic000366zx.jpg

*Jaja, ich weiss... *g*
*Achso, unser Platz:*
http://img179.*ih.us/img179/7418/pic000413ah.jpg
http://img308.*ih.us/img308/4465/pic000431zy.jpg

*Indefischer beim abhaken und releasen von einem der Witzbolde:*
http://img263.*ih.us/img263/6715/pic000478hl.jpg

*Als ich mir gegen 16 Uhr Gedanken über die Beissflaute machte ging mein Köfi am Stahlvorfach wieder auf Reisen, Anhieb, Wiederstand, Forelle... FORELLE?!?!?! Auf Stahlvorfach? au man, wo war ich nur hingeraten... 32cm Regenbogen (ich Depp hab grad das Pic gelöscht, aber die Filets liegen inner Truhe:g )*

*So, dann war ja Eröffnungsspiel, man muss ja alles mitbekommen, also kam meine Spezialradiokonstruktion zum Einsatz:*
http://img199.*ih.us/img199/8157/pic000444cw.jpg

*Und zum Abschluß fing ich einen - na, na klar, nen Witzbold...*
http://img95.*ih.us/img95/6710/pic000488yw.jpg

*Ein echt geiler Tag, wenngleich es mir leidtut die Hechte geangelt zu haben, ich wüßt mal gern ob die frisch eingesetzt waren oder ob die die Hummeln im Hintern hatten...??? *
*Wir hatten am Ende um die 10 Mini-Hechte... (schwimmen natürlich alle wieder!!!)*
*In den See habe ich mich aber verknallt, die Jahreskarte wird nächste Woche fällig! 55€ sind dafür nicht zuviel, allerdings hatte ich Probleme mein Frühstück zu essen, Biss, keschern, auswerfen, Bilder machen, neu beködern.... *
*Aber mal ehrlich, guckt mal:*
http://img488.*ih.us/img488/7003/pic000496fj.jpg
http://img410.*ih.us/img410/8288/pic000509yh.jpg

|smlove2: 

*Ich hoffe ich konnte nen kleinen Einblick geben - Fotos vom Indefischer werden folgen (hoffe ich).*

*Liebe Grüße*
*Andy*

*PS: Solltet ihr also mal nen Angler sehn, der aus Bleischroten und Holzstücken ne Schrotflinte baut, keine Panik, das bin ich...*hehe**


----------



## indefischer (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

So, bin jetzt auch mal aufgestanden .
Super Bericht, Andy #6-  dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzufügen.  Hat echt Spass gemacht. Netter Boardie mit dem ich sicher noch öfters das Gewässer unsicher mache, sechs verschiedene Fischarten, keine Hummeln im Hintern(nicht einmal die Stelle gewechselt!) - einfach Klasse |supergri. ERwähnenswert vielleicht noch der Zeitgenosse, der meinte wir sollten die kleinen Hechte töten, weil die ja die ganzen Weißfische fressen |kopfkrat. So hier noch zwei Bilder und jetzt freu ich mich aufs nächste Mal am See von Bütgenbach:l. Und die Hechte werden auch größer...

Viele Grüße 
indefischer#h


----------



## AngelAndy20 (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hi Indi, wie schauts? Warste nochens da? Wann rufste den Typen mal an? Und gibste mal die Adresse von diesem Touricenter, damit ich mir die Strecke mal drucken kann? Gehste dieses We wieder?

Jetzt hab ich aber genug gefragt...:q 

LG by Andy


----------



## Shaka (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

bin auch fast jedes WE da, hab's ja nicht weit. Als Anfänger guck' ich gerne die Monturen der Profis an. Wahnsinn wie man da Leute kennenlernt.


----------



## indefischer (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hi Andy,
war wieder los. Hab ne schöne neue Stelle ausprobiert. Der Herr Schleck kam auch vorbei - per Boot - der kontrolliert nämlich alle Angler und fährt die Ufer ab . Echt netter Typ. Die Karte schick ich dir.
Tja, dieses We wirds wohl nichts, hm, ich meld mich aber sobalds wieder los geht.

@shaka
Berichte doch mal genauer. Und, wie weit ist es denn für dich?


----------



## Shaka (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo,

Naja, viel zu berichten gibt's da nicht. Außer einen saftigen Sonnenbrand hab' ich am Samstag nur einen Hecht von 34 cm gefangen (auf 7 Stunden#c ).
Ich denke dass ich noch was falsch mache, wenn ich eure Berichte hier lese. 

Als dann rücksichtslose Touristen aus D gegen 14 Uhr direkt neben mir ins Wasser sprangen, habe ich alles eingepackt. kurzvorher hatte ich regelmäßig Biß, aber so konnte ich es vergessen.

3 bis 5 km sind's für mich (jenachdem welcher Angelplatz). Vielleicht gehe ich auch am Mittwoch-Nachmittag bis Schluß.:m 

Gruß,

Shaka


----------



## AngelAndy20 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

haste ihn mal auf die hechtgröße angesprochen bzw. ob zander vorhanden sind, wenn ja welche größe? Ich habe nämlich eine Info gelesen, die unsere Hechtgrößen deutlich bestätigt - ich will die Kiddies nich verangeln...#c 
Dann müßt ich noch wissen ob in Robertville auch Boote zu mieten sind.
Du schickst mir ne Karte? Welche Karte? Ich brauch nur die Adresse von der Touri-Info - oder bzw. ich warte erst mal weitere Infos ab.

LG Andy


----------



## Shaka (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo Andy !

www.robertville.be - > Die Seite ist noch "under construction" Da findest du trotzdem die Adresse und Telefonnr. von der Tour-Info (Syndicat d'initiatives et du tourisme)

Kannst ja Bescheid sagen, wenn du mit Deutsch nicht weiterkommst.

Gruß Shaka


----------



## indefischer (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@Andy.
Die Adresse vom Touri-Info in Bütgenbach ist:*
Tourist Info Bütgenbach*
                    Marktplatz 
                    4750 Bütgenbach






080                      44 63 58. 
Es sind wenige größere Hechte drin. Das Hechtangeln wird wohl erst in Zukunft interressant werden. MIt der Karte meinte ich die, die ich mir da gekauft hab, die topografische, aber das hat sich ja erledigt...
Gruß 
indefischer


----------



## AngelAndy20 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hey,hier hat sich garnix erledigt! Hauptsache es sind größere drin, dann nehm ich nehm ich nämlich einfach köfis die die kiddies nich innen schnabel bekommen! Außerdem gibts ja noch robertville.
Was ist denn mit Zandern in Bütgenbach?
Und kann man in Robertiville Boote leihen?

LG Andy


----------



## Shaka (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Ich war gestern abend bis Schluß nochmal da. 

einen kleinen Barsch konnte ich fangen. 

Da ich eine neue Angelstelle ausprobiert habe, braucht man sich da nicht zu wundern, dass nicht mehr "drin" war.


----------



## Shaka (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

http://www.citizencom.com/robertville/default.htm

@ANDY



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Und kann man in Robertiville Boote leihen?


 
Keine Ahnung, kannst ja mal ne mail schicken dahin. 

oder anrufen: 080/44 64 75

Wie gesagt, wenn du mit Deutsch nicht weiter kommst, kannst du ja bescheid sagen.

Gruß Shaka


----------



## Katzenwallerkalle (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo,
Boote gibt es in Robertville keine zu leihen, ausser Tretboote im Schwimmbad, aber das würde wohl keinen Sinn machen. Wenn du vom Boot aus angeln willst, mußt du auch daran denken den großen Staatsschein zu kaufen, sowie den richtigen Angelschein von Robertville/Bütgenbach. Die jährliche Miete für einen Bootssteg liegt bei ca. 50€ (Die Plätze sind aber sehr begrenzt)


----------



## AngelAndy20 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hmm, danke euch 2! Darf ich mit nem Gummiboot drauf rumfahren? Wenn man das dürfte - wie ist die Windlage auf dem See, ist man da halbwegs geschützt? Weil wenn nicht ist man mit Gummi blitzaritg auf der anderen Seite...
Manno....
Wenn ich euch nerve mit den Fragen bitte bescheid sagen:m 

LG Andy


----------



## Stonefish (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

#6 @Andy: Ach hier treibst du dich rum. Du hast dich ja voll mit dem Büttgenbachvierus infiziert. War ja scheinbar eine sehr schöne Tour.
Ich habe ab dem 24.06 für 3 Wochen Urlaub. Können ja mal versuchen in Belgien an die dicken Fische zu kommen.


----------



## indefischer (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



> Was ist denn mit Zandern in Bütgenbach?


Laut Schleck nur kleine Besatzfische. 

Gruß
indefischer


----------



## toller-hecht (8. November 2006)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

also, hier war ja schon lange keiner mehr aber veruschs trotzdem: kann es sein das man dieses jahr nicht soviel glück in bütgenbach hat? also hab bis jetzt nichts gutes gehört, kleine forellen rotaugen usw. wenn doch sagt mal am besten wo? staumauer oder lieber woanders?


----------



## sl5000 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Halo zusammen .
ich war auch bei herrn schleck und es war eien schöne unterhaltung mit den herrn schleck super der mann und auch gleich alles gemacht bei ihm die papiere und eine lieste bekommen von 2007 und der besatz von2007 also wollen wir mal warche 400kg Bachforellen holzwarche 180 bach bütgenbach 450 kg regenforellen robertville 450 kg regenforellen zzgl.4000€ Zander zwischen 25-45 cm
so das zu info 2007 Und 2008 ist kein besatz vorgesehen.

petri heil

pit


----------



## hackebeil (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

wo trifft man denn den herrn schleck an? weiss jemand ob köderfischsystem in bütgenbach erlaubt sind?? 

gruß
hackebeil


----------



## Shaka (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Köderfische sind erst erlaubt wenn die Raubfischsaison (Hechte, etc.) angefangen hat.


----------



## hackebeil (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ja klar, das war mir auch bewusst, aber habe mal gehört das zb das drakovic-system (oder wie es geschrieben wird) am see nicht erlaubt sind, sonst aber schon.


----------



## hackebeil (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@sl5000: helf mir mal bitte!

also habe heute von nem kumpel das faltblatt zu der jahreskarte für bütgenbach bekommen! jetzt ein paar verständnisfragen:

darf ich von märz bis juni wirklich nur forellen und blaufelchen mitnehmen? jeden anderen wieder zurücksetzen, auch rotaugen??? und ist der setzkescher nur für forellen erlaubt oder darf ich ab der generaleröffnung auch andere fische reinschmeissen? was ist mit dem drakovicsystem, ein verbot dazu steht ja nicht auf dem faltblatt!
man darf bis juni +- 200 m von der brücke nicht angeln, das wäre doch quasi bis zur ersten kurve, oder? und zu letzt? warum ist momentan so wenig wasser im see????
sorry für soviele fragen, hab das faltblatt leider nur kurz gesehen und jetzt kommen mir viele fragen auf 
wir sehen uns am 18. märz!!! (muss am 17.leider arbeiten)


----------



## Shaka (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ich hab' die Karte zwar noch nicht, aber so war's im letzten Jahr. Die Rotaugen sollen geschont  werden, weil sie eine der wichtigsten Nahrungsgrundlagen für die Raubfische darstellen, die ja auch noch geschont werden müssen. (hat man mir letztes Jahr erklärt).

Shaka


----------



## hackebeil (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

aber warum wird da keine fangbegrenzung eingesetzt, laut diesem zettel darf man doch undendlich viele jeder größe mitnehmen oder täusche ich mich da?
und in anderen seen werden die rotaugen mit beim jahresbesatz eingesetzt als futterfische


----------



## Eifelfischer507 (11. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo zusammen,
hab mir vor kurzem eine Jahreskarte für Robertville/Bütgenbach geholt, freue mich schon wenn es nächsten Samstag endlich losgeht.
Hat jemand einen Tip für mich wie u. wo ich die eine oder andere von den Forellen erwischen kann?
Bin eigentlich mehr an der Stippangelei interessiert, will es jetzt am Anfang doch mal auf die Forellen probieren bis das Wasser etwas wärmer und die Stippangelei erst richtig gut wird.


----------



## Katzenwallerkalle (11. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo, versuchs doch mal in der Nähe des Einlaufs bei Champagne (Campingplatz) wo auch die Bootsplätze sind. Dort werden regelmässig Forellen gefangen. Petri Heil


----------



## Eifelfischer507 (11. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Petri Heil zusammen,
war eben in Bütgenbach, wollte den Fischbesatz sehen.
Laut Programmheft war Treffpunkt 14:45 Uhr an der Brücke von Wirtzfeld.
Hab bis 15:10 Uhr gewartet, vergebens. 
Naja vieleicht ist was dazwischengekommen, egal.

Der Wasserstand war jedenfalls sehr tief, vieleicht tiefer als noch vor einer Woche.
Bin gespannt wann der See wieder richtig voll ist.
In Robertville soll es auch nicht anders aussehen.|kopfkrat 

Hat eigentlich jemand von Euch schon mal in der Warche bzw. Holzwarche gefischt?
Wenn ja wäre ich für Info´s dankbar.

Petri Heil
EIFELFISCHE507 #h


----------



## hackebeil (11. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hey eifelfischer507!!!
war eben auch vergebens in bütgenbach... und robertville... . naja, hoffe die haben was reingetan!
also ich denke mal der hauptangelplatz ist da in der nähe der brücke. man kann es auch an der staumauer probieren nur da ist eine sehr hohe hänger gefahr!
sag mal warst du mit sohnemann und hund da? dann hab ich dich gesehen !


----------



## indefischer (11. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo,
war heute auch Jahreskarte holen, ohne zu wissen dass "Besatztag" ist. Hab Herrn Schleck in Berg in nem großen Geländewagen Richtung See abbiegen sehen. Vielleicht wurde dort besetzt.

 Hat jemand einen Tip für mich wie u. wo ich die eine oder andere von den Forellen erwischen kann?
[/quote]Die Forellen verteilen sich ziemlich schnell und treiben sich im ganzen See(Bütgenbach) rum. 
Schade das Robertville geleert wird, ich wollte gerade dieses Jahr mir den See genauer ansehen. Wie beim Bütgenbach wirds dann wohl auch hier einige Jahre dauern bis wieder alles fischtechnisch im Lot ist.

Gruß 
indefischer


----------



## hackebeil (13. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@indefischer: was meinst du: wie lange dauert es bis sich so ein fischbestand erholt? 
was mich am gesamten besatz wundert: warum werden keine rotaugen eingesetzt, warum keine hechte? kenne das nur aus anderen seen das rotaugen teilweise als futterfische eingsetzt werden.

hoffe mal das dieses jahr die ausbeute besser wird als letztes jahr. wie war es in den jahren davor? auch enttäuschent oder um einiges besser?


----------



## indefischer (13. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

HI hackebeil,
bin leider kein Biologe um dir die Frage nach Erholung zu beantworten.
Ist ja eh eigentlich relativ zu sehen. Der See ist unnatürlich - halt nen Stausee. Von Bestandserholung kann man wohl nur sprechen wenn überhaupt die Möglichkeit zur Reproduktion besteht. 
Was den Weißfischbesatz angeht glaube ich , das der nicht so angekündigt wird wie der Forellenbesatz. 


Wir sehen uns am See...
Gruß
indefischer


----------



## aertsmanuel (15. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo

ich angel auch seid einigen jahren an den beiden seen, wohne auch nur zehn minuten von den beiden seen entfernt.

wie ich das jetzt so verstanden habe wollen die den see von robertville leeren???

der ist doch erst letztes jahr im, so im september geleert worden!!! soll der denn noch mal gellert werden??? wenn ja wieso???

bis jetzt habe ich die meisten Zander in robertville gefangen. der grösste bis jetzt war 86 cm, 
und hechte habe ch bis jetzt am meisten in bütgenbach gefangen, da ist der grösste bis jetzt, und das war letztes jahr, ungefähr an der brücke von wirtzfeld, habe ich einen hecht von 96 cm gefangen.

das drachkovich system ist in beiden seen erlaubt, angel nämlich selber auch damit!!!

meldet euch mal wenn ihr am samstag angeln kommt,
könnte sich ja mal treffen!

gruss manuel 

​


----------



## indefischer (15. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@aertsmanuel
hey , erstmal Glückwunsch zum Hecht. Du warst es also der den "einen Großen" gefangen hat:q. Toller Erfolg.

Robertville war leer da Bohrungen in der Staumauer gemacht worden sind. Ergebnis: Das 80 Jahre alte Teil bedarf der Renovierung, deshalb ca 16 Wochen Entleerung in diesem Sommer. Und, ähem, komplettes Angelverbot in 2008:c.(laut der Info von diesem Jahr)

Gruß
indefischer


----------



## AngelAndy20 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Kommen die Fische aus Robertville nach Bütgenbach??? *ggg*


----------



## aertsmanuel (16. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo indefischer
hallo andy

seid ihr morgen denn auch in bütgenbach zur soisoneröffnung???

wenn ja, könnte ihr mir ja schreiben, mann könnte sih ja mal da treffen. ich fange aber morgen noch nicht an.

hab noch nicht viel zeit im moment.

gruss manuel


----------



## indefischer (16. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@andy: hab grad mim Chef telefoniert - das steht noch nicht fest. Ich werde am Ball bleiben. Jahreskarte geholt???

@manuel
Morgen werd ich auch noch nicht da sein. Ich starte wohl nächste Woche - meld mich zwecks treffen.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hi Marcus, wenn sich die größe der hechte beim nächsten Testfischen ändert hole ich mir ne jahreskarte!

Gruß Andy
PS: Letzte Nacht in der alten Wohnung, jetzt kommt der Pc wech *heul*


----------



## aertsmanuel (17. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo

die setzten nicht an der brücke ein, sonder wenn mann richtung brücke fährt die letzte rechts kurve wurde die lezten jahre immer eingesetzt.

danach gehts zum seeponorama, (wo die tretbötchen stehen) und danch den ret auf die andere seite, in BERG.

und in Robertville, wird zuerst an den booten eingestezt(nähe Campingplatz) und danach fahren die nach robertville am friedhof geht ein kleiner weg rein, da setzten die auch ein.
gruss manuel


----------



## indefischer (17. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@Andy - Testfischen hört sich gut an #6. Viel Glück beim Umzug!



> danch den ret auf die andere seite, in BERG.


Mann, dann hab ich ja die Burschen gesehen. Wußte leider nicht vom Besatz, sonst hätt ich mir das angesehen, was so mit unserem Geld passiert.


----------



## hackebeil (17. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ist einer morgen da?


----------



## Eifelfischer507 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Tag zusammen,

war gestern in Bütgenbach, trotz Sauwetter, hätte ich mir besser verkniffen.
Wenn es nächste Woche etwas freundlicher ist versuch ich es nochmal.
Würde mich auch gerne mal mit anderen "Bütgenbachanglern" persönlich unterhalten.(ggf. beim angeln)

Bis dann

EIFELFISCHER507


----------



## hackebeil (18. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@eifelfischer :ja sag mal bescheid ich wäre dabei. ich hätte es mir auch lieber verkniffen, war einfach ein nasser schneider!!!


----------



## aertsmanuel (19. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo 

war heute das erste mal in bütgenbach. wohl in der warche, hab da meine ersten 5 forellen gefangen, und morgen gehts weiter. dann probier ich es mal in der talsparre, soll viel drin sein,

gruss manuel


----------



## hackebeil (20. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

wogenau kann man in der warche angeln? wäre schon wenn jemand mal ein nettes plätzchen verrät. mein problem ist würde auch gerne mal auf der anderen seite am see angeln, weiss nur nicht wirklich wie ich dahin  komme 
@aertsmaunel: mit welcher montage hast du gefangen?


----------



## aertsmanuel (20. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo hackebeil

also, zu erst mal komm ich zu der montage, ist ganz einfach habe eine 2,50 gramm pose, wirbel, haken, und einen ganz normalen regenwurm. 

also ich geh immer in BÜLLINGEN in der warche, kennst du das dorf büllingen??? liegt neben Bütgenbach, also wenn du in büllingen im dorf bist fährst du richtung *losheimergragen, *wenn du dann aus büllingen raus fährst kommst du durch eine brücke, in einer links kurve. dann fährst du noch 200 meter und dann kannst du dich links parken, und da lÄuft dann auch schon die warche, ab der brücke fluss aufwärts kannst du dann noch einige hundert meter angeln, da wird auch immmer eingesezt,ich war heute auch da,  habe aber nichts gefangen!!!

so, und wie kommst du jetzt an die andere seite.

auch ganz einfach: also, um in wirtzfeld an die andere seite zu angeln fährst du über die brücke (wo eigentlich eingestetz wird) weisst du wo ich meine??? einige hundert meter bis zur ersten kreuzung, da fährst du dann nach links, immer gerade aus bis du in einem wald kommst da kannst du dann bis runter zum see fahren, aber ACHTUNG der weg bis zum see ist nicht einfach fahren, am besten mit einem gelände wagen!!! dann bist du schon an der anderen seite von WIRTZFELD!!!

um an der andresn seite zu gelangen sprich auf der BERG seite, da fährst du wenn du in bütgenbach im dorf bist, fährst du richtung elsenborn, dann fährst du unter einer ganz hohen brücke hin durch, noch einige hundert meter, dann gehts nach rechts zu dem dorf BERG, bist du dann angekommen im berg hast du sehr viele möglichkeiten wo du angel kannst, du kannst praktisch durchs ganze dorf fahren und fast alle wege die nach rechts abbiegen kommst du irgendwie am see an.

hoffe ich konnte die ein wenig weiter helfen!!!

wir können uns ja vielleicht mal am sonntag treffen, bin normalerweise auch da, sag dir aber noch bescheid!!

gruss manuel


----------



## hackebeil (20. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hm mist alle wollen mit mir sonntag angeln.... 
kann da leider nicht. aber war heute am see, leider wieder schneider, hoffe einfach mal das es am wetter lag, kann mir das sonst nicht erklären. 
@aertsmanuel: wie es aussieht kannst du auch in der woche angeln, lass uns doch einfach mal einen termin nächst woche ausmachen.
war heute auch in robertville bzw champagne an der brücke, aber nur gucken. das plätzchen ist ja wirklich wunderschön, denke da werd ich mal von der "klippe" ausprobieren.

zur info: laut dem kontrolleur wurde heute hecht eingesetzt, er hat irgendwas von 3000 erzählt...


----------



## hackebeil (20. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Und VORSICHT!!!: 2 Krähen haben mir heute ne ganze Box Maden geklaut, nur weil ich mal kurz für kleine jungens musste#c


----------



## aertsmanuel (22. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo

kannst mir ja mal schreiben wenn du nächste woche angeln gehts, ich bin ja schnell da. 

bis dan


----------



## indefischer (23. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Werde Sonntag die "Bütgenbachsaison" starten. Noch jemand da? Würd mich auch gerne mal zum Erfahrungsaustausch mit anderen B-Bachlern treffen.
Wo ich angeln werde, mach ich vom Wasserstand abhängig. Werde aber, wie fast immer, mobil bleiben. Vielleicht weiß einer wie der Wasserstand aktuell ist. 
Gruß
indefischer


----------



## hackebeil (26. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hey wie war das we? 
wollte nächsten fr nochmal los. vielleicht auch mal in champagne ander brücke. wer also interesse hat einfach mal pn schreiben


----------



## indefischer (26. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Es hat sich gelohnt. Dachte erst ich muß als Schneider den Heimweg antreten, als ich gegen späten Nachmittag endlich Biss hatte. Ne schöne Bachforelle von 52cm hing am Streamer. Größte Forelle die ich überhaupt je gefangen hab. Der Tag war gerettet:vik:.
War sonst keiner los????
Gruß
indefischer


----------



## hackebeil (26. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

oh dickes petri indefischer!!!

wo warst du den angeln?


----------



## indefischer (26. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Bütgenbach. Erst erfolglos kurz hinter dem Zusammenfluss und dann immer weiter runter. Der Fisch kam in Staumauernähe an den Haken.


----------



## aertsmanuel (26. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

dickes petri auch von mir

aber du weisst ja das du den mit NICHT korektem mittel gefangen hast, denn streamer sind im moment verboten!!!!!!!


----------



## indefischer (26. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@aertsmanuel
Das stimmt nicht ganz. Hab letztens nochmal Herrn Schleck bezüglich dessen gefragt, da es selbst in offiziellen Veröffentlichungen unterschiedlich steht. Der meinte das ist in Ordnung - sonst hätt ich nicht damit geangelt und das schon gar nicht gepostet:m. 
Gruß 
indefischer


----------



## aertsmanuel (27. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo

war heute nachmittag noch zwei stunden am see in robertville.

hat sich gelohnt, habe nämlich zwei forellen von 500gramm gefangen, beide waren um die 40 cm!!!

so dann lass ich euch auch wieder,

tschau


war heu


----------



## hackebeil (27. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

petri!

wollte am fr. auch nach robertville. entweder in champagne an der brücke (da ist ne kleine bucht) oder an der großen brücke (da wo die bootsanlegestellen sind) leider kenn ich mich da nicht gut aus. kennt ihr andere gute plätze, wenn ja wie kommt man da hin? welche methode?


----------



## indefischer (27. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo Manuel,
auch Petri #6. Köder, Montage, Tiefe? Ein paar Infos wären doch super!

Den Robertville See kenn ich auch so gut wie gar nicht. Wo gibts denn dort Parkmöglichkeiten? hat einer Kartenmaterial? 
Falls einer ne Karte vom anderen See brauch --> PN.


----------



## aertsmanuel (28. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo

war heute auch schon wieder in robertville, wieder zwei forellen.

habe sie mit einer grundmontage gefangen, und der köder war forellenteig! 

wo ich sie gefangen habe wird auch immer eingesezt, aber das ist ziemlich kompliziert zu erklären, denn da ist auch nicht sehr viel platz, aber wenn der see wieder voll ist dann sind da einige plätze, ich finde die stelle einfach super.

wenn wir uns mal treffen dann zeige ich euch die stelle natürlich gerne.

gruss manuel


----------



## indefischer (28. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Danke für die Infos Manuel. Du bist ja echt nen Glückspilz, sooft wie du dort angeln kannst. Evt. werde ich freitag mal dort mein Glück versuchen. Mach mich jetzt mal schlau was Anfahrt und Erreichbarkeit angeht.


----------



## hackebeil (28. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

also ich glaub ich weiss wo dieser campingplatz belle-vue ist, stand ja im flyer das da eingesetzt wird. ansonsten kenne ich nur die kleine anlegestelle an der großen brücke. 
such mal indefischer! will auch endlich ein paar forellen festnageln!


----------



## aertsmanuel (29. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo

das stimmt, am campingplatz wird immer eingesezt, ist auch immer was los. vorgestern bin ich kurz da vorbi gefahren da waren bestimmt 10 personen am angeln.

dann wird noch an der grossen brücke eingesezt, und an der stau mauer glaube ich auch.

ich versuchs euch mal zu erklären.

ich weiss jetzt zwar nicht von welcher richtung ihr kommt, aber nehmen wir mal an ihr fahr von der grossen brücke aus richtung robertville, wenn ihr in robertville reinfahrt kommt ihr nach hundert metern an eine kapelle vorbei, da ist die strasse auch ganz schmal,passt nur ein auto durch, wenn ihr dort durch gefahren seid , faht ihr noch 50 m dann gehts nach links, richtung BARRAGE das heisst STAUMAUER.

wenn ihr dann abgebogen seid fhrt ihr noch 100 m und dann müsst ihr mal nach rechts schauen, da ist ne super stelle, für forellen, karpfen, Hechte!!!! da ¨geht dann nach rechts so ein kleiner feldweg rein, da könnt hr parken oder auf der hauptstrasse dann müsst ihr halt en bisschen schleppen.

wenn ihr aber weiter fahrt kommt ihr an der stau mauer aus, auf dem weg dahin hat man einige stellen wo man auch angeln kann, einfach mal auto abstellen, und schauen gehen, es lohnt sich.

kann sein das ich morgen auch bis nach robertville komme, muss mal schauen, 

also wenn ihr noch fragen habt schreibt sie einfach rein, versuche sie dann zu beantworten.
oder ruft mich einfach an,  0032 476 433 064

ach ja noch ne frage, wie ang angelt ihr eigentlich schon, und wie alt seid ihr wenn ich fragen darf.

würde mich auf jeden fall auf ein treffen freuen, also ich werde dieses jahr 24.

gruss manuel


----------



## hackebeil (29. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hey manuel. danke für deine tolle beschreibung. glaub ich kann damit was anfangen. werde morgen früh gehen.zu gemütlichen zeiten so von 8 bis ende offen. werde dann die stelle ausprobieren die du beschrieben hast. bin 22 und hab sehr wenig angelerfahrung. wenn ihr morgen auch kommt können wir sicherlich einen treffpunkt ausmachen. wie zb 8 uhr an dem parkplatz bei der brücke, der ist ja nicht zu übersehen. schreibt mal hoffe ich komm heute nochmal ins netz sonst lese ich es morgen früh


----------



## Eifelfischer507 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo zusammen,
war an der Warche, eine kleine Bachforelle gefangen.
Weis jemand ob die Forellen alle eingesetz sind oder ob die auch ableichen und aufwachsen?
Was ich so gesehen habe wird jedenfalls viel dort gefischt.
Wenn alle ihre Forellen mitnehmen wird man im Sommer wohl keine mehr fangen.
Tschö zusammen


----------



## hackebeil (29. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

na toll will auch welche! aber im letzten jahr habe ich auch 2 gefangen, beide um die 40 cm, geh mal davo´n aus das manche das letzte jahr überlebt haben und auch ableichen. glaub nicht das da 50 cm forellen eingesetzt wurden wie indefischer gefangen hat


----------



## aertsmanuel (29. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo

ich werde morgen auf jeden fall vorbei kommen weiss aber noch nicht wieviel uhr es sein kann.

hackebeil, kannst du mir vielleicht deine handy nr als PM schicken???

dann könnte ich mich melden, oder wie lange wolltest di auf der einen stelle bleiben???

welches auto fährst du, und welches kennzeichen hast du???

dann finde ich dich vielleicht auch so!!!

gruss manuel


----------



## Shaka (29. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@aertsmanuel
Bist du aus Recht selber ? Ich bin aus Büllingen. Ich war an der Warche, aber die scheint leergefischt zu sein. zu mindest was die Forellen betrifft.

Diesen Samstag + vllt Sonntag bin ich auch in Bütgenbach am See. 

War letzten Sonntag auch da (Berger Seite), aber es war viel zu windig. Mancher Angler wurde zu einer Gefahr #d für andere.

Gruß

shaka


----------



## hackebeil (29. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@aertsmanuel: hast post mit allen maße und daten von mir !


----------



## aertsmanuel (30. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo shaka

ja ich komme aus recht selber. bin normalerweise sonntag vormittag in bütgenbach, ist aber noch nicht sicher.

also meine handy nr ist die 0476/433 064

kannst mir ja mal ne sms schreiben, wann du gehst ok???

wr heute auch, in robertville mit eifelfischer und  hackebeil, aber nichts!!!

kann ja nur besser werden am wochenende, bis später

gruss manuel


----------



## hackebeil (30. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

was heisst hier nichts? sind rotaugen keine fische ?


----------



## hackebeil (30. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

und die eine brasse die indefischer gefunden hat ....


----------



## indefischer (31. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



> und die eine brasse die indefischer gefunden hat ....


Ja, ein ganz großer "Fang".
Bin doch noch in R-ville geblieben, und hab noch zwei kleine Buchten getestet. Bis auf ein paar Rotaugen noch war es aber eher unspektakulär. Trotzdem ein wunderschöner See...leider nur noch bis zum Sommer.


----------



## indefischer (31. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



> Weis jemand ob die Forellen alle eingesetz sind oder ob die auch ableichen und aufwachsen?
> Was ich so gesehen habe wird jedenfalls viel dort gefischt.
> Wenn alle ihre Forellen mitnehmen wird man im Sommer wohl keine mehr fangen.



Hallo Eifelfischer,
Ich glaube kaum das alle Forellen gefangen werden. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass von den Fischen, die ich bisher dort gefangen habe, ein Besatzfisch aus dem selben Jahr dabei war. Im Sommer liegt für mich die Schwierigkeit eher darin, die Forellis überhaupt zu finden. Zum Herbst gehts dann wieder besser .
Gruß 
indefischer


----------



## hackebeil (31. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@indefischer:

wo warst du denn noch? warst du in champagne?

sagt bescheid wenn ihr es nochmal versucht forellen zu keschern. war doch ein netter angeltag!


----------



## AngelAndy20 (31. März 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo,

@Indefischer: Sag doch nochmal Bescheid wenn du nochmal gehst (ostern?) - ich hab nochmal tierisch bock drauf!#h 

Gruß Andy


----------



## indefischer (1. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@hackebeil
war an der "ersten" von Manuel beschriebenen Stelle und später noch links neben der großen Brücke in der Bucht gegenüber dem Camping (wo wir uns zuerst net hingetraut hatten|supergri)

@andy
ich meld mich. Ostern ist gut möglich. Aber die Woche nach den Ferien hab ich Urlaub....:vik:.


----------



## Eifelfischer507 (1. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo zusammen,
war gestern Abend mit meinem Sohn in Robertville zum Stippen.
Wollte endlich mal Fisch sehen, da es mit den Forellen bisher nicht so recht klappen will.
Die Rotaugen haben super gebissen.
Filius war total begeistert#: .

Und übrigens "Hackebeil", ich finde auch das Rotaugen durchaus erwähnenswerte Fische sind.#6 .

Petriheil und fette Beute
EIFELFISCHER507


----------



## hackebeil (4. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

wollte montag nochmal los! wer kommt mit?
wie sehen die aktuelle fänge aus? 
@aertsmanuel: haben die läden am montag in belgien auf?


----------



## Shaka (4. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



hackebeil schrieb:


> wollte montag nochmal los! wer kommt mit?
> wie sehen die aktuelle fänge aus?
> @aertsmanuel: haben die läden am montag in belgien auf?


ich geh' morgen früh - finde auch dass das Angeln in Gesellschaft interessanter ist.
Besonders als Anfänger kann man so einiges dazulernen.

Montag wahrscheinlich auch. wo gehst du denn hin ?

Ich glaube nicht dass die Läden auf haben werden.


----------



## hackebeil (4. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

werde wahrscheinlich robertville testen, wenn ich geh, entscheidet sich quasi sonntag. bin mir da nicht so sicher weil das ja in belgien immer anders geregelt ist (also ladenöffnungszeiten). aber wenn manuel ja vom schweißen zurück kommt kann der uns das sicherlich sagen!
@shaka: kennst du ne gute stelle? können gerne gemeinsam gehen


----------



## Shaka (4. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



hackebeil schrieb:


> @shaka: kennst du ne gute stelle? können gerne gemeinsam gehen


 
Gerne, Robertville wäre auch in Ordnung.

Nun, kennen ist übertrieben, ich muss selber testen. Letzten Sonntagmorgen hatte ich in Bütgenbach an der Staumauer eine schöne Forelle gefangen, ansonsten nichts. Und das obwohl wir insgesamt 6 Angel eingeworfen hatten (wir waren zu dritt - die anderen 2 Angler kannte ich nicht, war es jemand von euch?). 

Sieht so aus aus als wäre es sehr wahrscheinlich das ich das nächste Mal dort nichts mehr fangen werde.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (6. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

weiß hier jem. wie viele barben man am tag mitnehmen darf ?
vlg


----------



## Shaka (6. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

|kopfkrat Leider nicht. Am besten Helmuth Schleck fragen. Steht leider nicht auf den Scheinen.

Ich würde mal tippen nicht mehr als 5. Aber wissen tu ich das nicht.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (6. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

wer is denn helmuth schleck ?^^


----------



## indefischer (6. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@Johnny
Barben gibts in den Seen nicht.  Schau mal im Ourthe Link nach der sich hier im Trööt befindet.
Schleck is der Fischereiaufseher am See von B-bach.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (6. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ja ich weiß das es im see keine barben gibt^^ hab nur keinen anderen thread im mom gefunden, in dem ich das raus kriegen könnte


----------



## hackebeil (6. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

mensch indefischer, wo bleibt der bericht von heute?!?!?


----------



## indefischer (6. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hi hackebeil,
hatte doch gar nicht vor zu fischen;+. und alles andere willst du gar nicht wissen:q.
Morgen geh ich vielleicht nen halben Tag.
Gruß
indefischer


----------



## hackebeil (6. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

achja das war ja morgen. aber hast ja recht, den rest will ich nicht wissen


----------



## indefischer (8. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

So, war gestern erst um 15 Uhr am See. Rotaaugen liefen super auf 2m(9,6°C). Eins war um die 30cm. Auf Forelle ging nichts. Der Wind war schweinekalt. 
Waiting for the next time....
GRuß
inde


----------



## Shaka (9. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo,

Komme gerade von Bütgenbach. Es hat nochmal richtig Spaß gemacht.

Zuerst 2 kleine Weißfische (released)
Dann einen Barsch von ca 13 cm (released)
Aber dann ... zischte meine Schnur ab ... Hammerdrill

Ich habe gebetet dass das Vorfach hält.

Ein Karpfen von 47 cm  Mein erster Karpfen überhaupt. Siehe Foto (released)

Geil |supergri

Danach noch eine schöne Rotauge von 17 cm (released)

Shaka


----------



## hackebeil (9. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

petri shaka. die stelle musst du mir aber mal veraten!!! und vorallem wie! geh nächste woche nochmal.


----------



## Eifelfischer507 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo zusammen.

Hallo Shaka,
dickes Petri Heil zu Deinem ersten Karpfen.#r 

Am 13., also Freitag, wird Fisch eingesetzt!
Darf am Samstag schon wieder gefischt werden, oder wann?
Ich weis, das steht auf dem Merkblatt, das habe ich aber leider verschlampt.

Tschö zusammen
EIFELFISCHER507


----------



## Shaka (11. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Ja, Samstag 30 Minuten vor Sonnenaufgang geht's wieder los


----------



## hackebeil (11. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

also darf man freitag garnicht??? nee ne? jetzt wollte ich doch mal für drei stündchen....


----------



## Shaka (11. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Wer Freitag geht, riskiert sogar eine Vorstrafe wegen Wilderei. (Hat man mir gesagt).

Freitag ist der ganze Tag geschlossen.

Gruß

Shaka


----------



## hackebeil (11. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

gerade wollte ich belgien loben


----------



## Shaka (12. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Ist das bei euch denn anders ?|kopfkrat


----------



## Eifelfischer507 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Danke Shaka,
werde Sa. oder So. mal gehen.

Tschö
EIFELFISCHER507


----------



## hackebeil (13. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

äh nochmal kurz die frage: darf man momentan wirklich nur forellen mitnehmen oder auch ein paar von den zahlreichen rotaugen?


----------



## Johnnie Walker (13. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

und wie  siehts mit döbel aus ? die haben doch eig schonzeit oder ?


----------



## indefischer (13. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Tag,
was die Rotaugen und Döbel angeht hab ich den Unterlagen nichts gefunden, was gegen eine Mitnahme spricht. 
hab noch mal kurz gegoogelt: 
http://www.maisondelapeche.be/quand_nl.php

Das ist eine Grafik mit den Schonzeiten zu sehen, aber für die Wallonie allgemein. Sagt auch nichts Einschränkendes.


----------



## indefischer (13. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Stop - Kommando zurück.
Hier stehts, im Reglement, gilt für die Seen  B-bach und R-ville:
D_as Angeln der übrigen Fischarten_(alle außer Forellen und blaufelchen)_ ist erlaubt in der Zeit vom 3. Sa im März bis zum Freitag vor dem 1. Samstag des Monats Juni - _(und jetzt kommts)_ ausschließlich nach der *No-Kill Methode*.
_
Also verordnetes C&R sozusagen.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (13. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

heißt das denn, das man nur salmoniden mitnehmen darf, döbel jedoch gezielt befischen darf, sie aber zurück setzen muss ?
wenn ja, darf man dann auch gezielt auf hecht, barsch, brassen ?.....will morgen wieder los, und hab da so einen barben-döbel- barsch-hecht-hotspot gefunden


----------



## indefischer (13. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Also man darf nicht auf Raubfisch angeln bis zum 2. Juni - das ist eine überregionale Regelung in der Wallonie.



> heißt das denn, das man nur salmoniden mitnehmen darf, döbel jedoch gezielt befischen darf, sie aber zurück setzen muss ?


Keine Ahnung - sieht so aus, aber sicher ist besser, also wirst du wahrscheinlich um weiteres googeln oder Telefonate nicht herumkommen.


----------



## hackebeil (13. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

so männer, hausaufgabe fürs wochenende! jeder aber wirklich jeder fragt die kontrolljungens danach! dann sind die genervt und überarbeiten ihr heftchen für nächste jahr! also fragen und berichten :vik:


----------



## indefischer (13. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Super Idee, hackebeil!
hab echt schon mal überlegt da anzurufen und das Regelheftle für die zu überarbeiten. Sowat wie Anleitungen, etc. mach ich ja beruflich. Ich befürchte aber das die wichtigen Leute in der Lrppe "nur" französisch sprechen. 
Auf jeden fall ist das ganze Regelwerk wenig durchsichtig und sollte besser strukturiert sein.


----------



## Eifelfischer507 (14. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo zusammen,

bis 02.Juni (1. Sa. im Juni) dürfen nur Forellen und Blaufelchen entnommen werden.

Bis dahin sind alle anderen(egal ob geziehlt beangelt oder zufällig gefangen) Fischarten zurückzusetzen.

Geziehlt, das heist mit entsprechenden Ködern dürfen Raubfische erst ab 02.Juni befischt werden.

Ab 02.Juni düfen dann auch alle anderen Fischarten (gem. Freigabe auf dem Merkblatt) entnommen werden.

In der Praxis heißt das für uns das bis zu diesem Datum nur mit Made, Wurm, Meis, Teig, Brot, Fliege usw. geangelt werden darf.
Danach darf mit Blinker, Wobler, Streamer oder Köfi auch auf Raubfisch geangelt werden.

Tschö zusammen|wavey: 
EIFELFISCHER507


----------



## Johnnie Walker (14. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hmm...man man man...also das mit dem kunstköder hab ich auch rausgefunden, ich gehe ja am liebsten auf forellen mit spinner und hab heute damit ein döbel, einen hecht und forelle gefangen! natürlich schwimmen die fische wieder (forelle war zu klein) naja und ein anderer angler hat mich sehr FREUNDLICH darauf hingewiesen, das man zurzeit nich damit angeln darf! dann hab ich halt meine *Banane *rausgeholt un damit geagelt!:m:m:m
hab kurz darauf einen 41er döbel bekommen:vik:....also in zukunft muss ich dann wohl meine geliebten kunstköder zuhause lassen...naja und mit wurm werd ich auch nich mehr angeln, weil ich oft dabei barsche fange#t...naja zum glück gibts *Bananen*:q

und wie siehts in bütgenbachaus ? angelt ihr dort auch nur forellen ? hab gehört das es da auch zander geben soll, nach der schonzeit muss ich mal unbedingt dort hin!

(des gehört nich in den thread, aber hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=78701&page=30 gibts pics von den fischen.....wie gesagt alle released!)


----------



## adeev (14. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo allerseits.

Ich bin neue hier. Ich war heute zum ersten mal auf Bütgenbach See. Habe dort einpaar nette Angler kennengelernt. Der See sieht wirklich gut und gepflegt aus.
Ich hoffe, dass es dort reichlich Fische gibts. Ich habe leider in 2-3 Stunden keinen gesehen, der einen Fisch hatte.  Ich werde in den nächsten Wochen mit meinen Ruten vorbeischauen. ;-)


----------



## Eifelfischer507 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo zusammen,

war gestern mit meinen Söhnen in B`Bach.
Haben mäßig Rotaugen gefangen. :g 

Aber der Kleine hat auf der Unberingten mit ganz feinem Zeug eine Forelle von knapp 40cm gefangen.#6 War toll, für alle.

Euch allen Petri Heil und fette Beute.

Tschö zusammen,
EIFELFISCHER507


----------



## indefischer (16. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Petri Eifelfischer - das ist bestimmt ein heißer Drill gewesen, den der Nachwuchs nicht so schnell vergißt.
War Sa und So. bei dem Hochsommerwetter am See. Eine Forelle gabs gestern abend - auf Grund. 
Am Holzwarcheeinlauf standen mehrere halbe Meter Döbel. Hab mich angeschlichen und alles versucht - die haben sich die Köder genau angesehen und schön links liegen lassen. Das sind echt nen paar Smarties:q.

@adeev
Willkommen im "Club". Wünsch dir viel Erfolg dort, vielleicht sehen wir uns mal!


> Der See sieht wirklich gut und gepflegt aus


Ja, die Gärtner sind sehr bemüht was die Pflege des Rasens und der Hecken angeht|supergri|supergri|supergri.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

idefischer versuchs mal mit brot oder BANANEN^^ am sa war das der einzige naturköder womit ich erfolg hatte, brot, maden, würmer haben die einfach nur  angesehn und vorbei treiben lassen....die döbel muss man ja wieder schwimmen lassen oder ?


----------



## Eifelfischer507 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo Johnnie Walker,
Du gibst ja doch keine Ruhe bis Dich endlich einer fragt.
Also raus damit, lass uns nicht dumm sterben.
Die Banane ist:......

Tschö
Eifelfischer507


----------



## marca (16. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Die Banane ist:..... eine gelbe,längliche Südfrucht.Leicht gebogen meist.
Sehr lecker und in fast jedem Supermarkt zu kaufen.


----------



## hackebeil (16. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

naja so ne gelbe frucht----
ja mann muss auch döbel schwimmen lassen, aber wenn man mit naturköder angelt und "zufällig" ein döbel drauf reinfällt--- denk ist doch immer ein anderes erlebnis als forellen oder rotaugen


----------



## Johnnie Walker (17. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



Eifelfischer507 schrieb:


> Hallo Johnnie Walker,
> Du gibst ja doch keine Ruhe bis Dich endlich einer fragt.
> Also raus damit, lass uns nicht dumm sterben.
> Die Banane ist:......
> ...




häääää|kopfkrat was ?" ich versteh irg nich was du meins #c |wavey:


----------



## indefischer (19. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



> Die Banane ist:..... eine gelbe,längliche Südfrucht.Leicht gebogen meist.
> Sehr lecker und in fast jedem Supermarkt zu kaufen.


Danke marca - hier in Oche sind die ja mittlerweile gelb-schwarz:q. 
Weiß auch nicht so recht was ich mit dem Bananenthema anfangen soll, Johnny, - wie köderst du die an?

Ich war gestern nochmal den ganzenTag am B-bach. War wieder mobil unterwegs und hab "neue" Stellen ausprobiert. Zwei Forellis konnte ich überlisten, eine wurde direkt vor Ort verwertet - lecka |rolleyes. 
Trotz Loner-Tour war es mal wieder sehr geil.

Ach ja , hab Helmuth getroffen und wegen den "anderen Fischen" gefragt. Bis auf die Raubfische, was ja klar war, darf alles befischt werden, muß aber zurückgesetzt werden. Er selber saß auf Karpfen an.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (19. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

:vik::vik::vik: 
boah sieht dat geil da aus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ich muss unbedingt auch mal dahon !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
wo kriegt man denn die tageskarten her ?!??!?!?!
vlg


----------



## hackebeil (19. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hey indefischer, wo hast du sie gefangen?wie? fahr morgen auch wieder und wollte mal neue stellen ausprobieren, nehme mal schwer an das der wasserstand mal wieder um einiges gestiegen ist (im vergleich zu unserem angeln!)


----------



## indefischer (19. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@johnny
Erstmal Bananenfrage beantworten:m!

@hackebeil
Wegen den Stellen hab ich die Fotos gemacht- sieht man doch wo das ist . Die eine Stelle ist die Bucht bei "Am See" in Berg, die andere auch am Nordufer ca. in der Mitte zwischen Seeanfang und Berg. Warte mal ab bis wir beide zusammen dort waren, danach kennst du einen Haufen Stellen...
Viel Glück für Morgen #6!!!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (19. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ich befestige die einfach ganz normal am haken aber so das die spitze verborgen bleibt, ehm dabei sollte man darauf achten das sie nicht zu alt und nicht zu frisch ist ! wenn sie recht frisch ist dsnn manche ich ein wenig auf ihr herum (wenn sie nich in der schakle ist ) denn wenn sie etwas weicher ist setzt sie viiiiiiiiiiiel mehr aromastoffe frei! un sie singt bei weitem nicht so schnell ab! ^^


----------



## Shaka (19. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo zusammen,

war schon länger nicht mehr hier . Hat sich ja wieder einiges getan im Forum.

Petriheil @ Indefischer !:m

@Hackebeil: Auf Grund hatte ich beide Angeln eine mit Maden und eine mit Wurm. es war in Berg (vllt 1 km von der Staumauer), da wo oft Boote zu Wasser gelassen werden. Da steht auch eine Bude wo man im Sommer Eis kaufen kann. Diese Stelle kannst du im Hochsommer vergessen, da wimmelt es sonst vor Badegäste.:c

Jetzt geht es vielleicht noch.

@Manuel: Samstagfrüh  bin ich wieder unterwegs, wenn du Lust hast, kannst du dich ja melden.:vik:

Gruß

Shaka


----------



## AngelAndy20 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Bin heute einfach mal spaßeshalber mit meiner Freundin hingefahren, mußten aber, kaum da, schon wieder zurück. Was kostet die Jahreskarte? Wenn schon denn schon...
Und kommen jetzt die Fische aus Robertville?
LG by Andy


----------



## indefischer (20. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@johnny
hört sich gut an#6. Bei Gelegenheit werd ich das mal probieren.

Die Tageskarten, ich glaub 7 Euro,  gibts ab Anfang Juni z.B. in der Touri INfo in Bütgenbach. 

ZUr Zeit gehts nur mit Jahreskarte, die kostet um die 60 Euro. 

@ Andy
Hol dir den Schein, ich finde es lohnt sich. Naja, vergleichen mit Holland kann man das natürlich nicht, aber dafür gibbet halt fette Forellen#6.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (20. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@ Inde: Wenn ich nach Worriken fahr, bieg ich irgendwo innerorts links ab. Wenn ich da weiterfahren würde, käme ich an eine Post (laut Schild). Dort kaufen?

Gruß Andy


----------



## Shaka (20. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Da bekommst du nur den Staatsschein - den brauchst du aber auch unbedingt. Den anderen Schein bekommst du im  Sportgeschäft - ich weiss allerdings nicht ob sie den noch verkäuft. Aber in der Nähe (Marktplatz) müsste noch ein Touristinfo sein. Da bekommst du den bestimmt auch.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (20. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hmmm... das is ja blöd, ich hab mir vor einigen wochen schon eine jahreskarte gekauft, un komme jetzt auch noch in einen 2. verein....hmm mal schauen!


----------



## hackebeil (20. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

komme gerade aus bütgenbach, war mit meiner freundin da und hatten echt einen schönen tag. keine minute da (so gegen halb 8) konnte ich eine forelle beim jagen sehen, ordentliches tier, aber dumm, sie sprang aufs land. bin natürlich sofort hin aber wie ich sie packen wollte sprang sie zurück. das ist mehrmals am tag passiert. allerdings wollten sie meinen haken nicht haben. bis elf uhr ging garnix, lediglich kleine rotaugen wurden von den nachbarangler die mit futter angelten angelockt, also entschied ich mich gegen mittag auch auf rotaugen, ohne futter, umzusteigen. war eine gute idee, so stand ich nicht als schneider vor meiner freundin:m . hab immer relativ nah an die futterstelle von anderen geworfen, konnte sage und schreibe 18 rotaugen, 4 davon um die 15-20 cm der rest kleiner, überlisten, einen barsch landen und eine (denke mal es war eine) forelle im drill verloren. ein anderer nachbar hat eine weiße forelle gefangen, noch nie vorher gesehen. widerum ein anderer hat alles mögliche, auch einen kleinen karpfen gefangen. hat auch alles mitgenommen. #q #d .

naja war ein super tag, und nehme mit für die nächsten angelausflüge immer was paniermehl mit vanillezucker mit, damít ich mir wenigstens rotaugenfrikadellen machen kann :q


----------



## FoolishFarmer (20. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



Shaka schrieb:


> @Hackebeil: Auf Grund hatte ich beide Angeln eine mit Maden und eine mit Wurm. es war in Berg (vllt 1 km von der Staumauer), *da wo oft Boote zu Wasser gelassen werden.*


Bootsangeln mit eigenem Boot erlaubt, oder wie versteh ich das??? ;+ 

Dann könnt ich mir das ja auch mal näher ansehen dort... |supergri


----------



## hackebeil (20. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Bootsangeln mit eigenem Boot erlaubt, oder wie versteh ich das??? ;+
> 
> Dann könnt ich mir das ja auch mal näher ansehen dort... |supergri


ja grundsätzlich ja, mit extra schein und so weiter. allerdings könnte es noch bis zur raubfischfreigabe verboten sein. find den flyer leider nicht mehr.

schade das man noch nicht mal rotaugen mitnehmen darf, aber macht da irgendwie jeder


----------



## indefischer (20. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@foolishfarmer
Du benötist den Jahresschein der LRPPE  und den Schein B der Wallonischen Regierung um mit einem Boot angeln zu dürfen. Ach so und noch ne Bootsplakette vom Touri-Verein. Mit nem Boot ist es echt grande auf den Seen! Was willste denn fangen?


----------



## adeev (20. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



indefischer schrieb:


> Danke marca - hier in Oche sind die ja mittlerweile gelb-schwarz:q.
> Weiß auch nicht so recht was ich mit dem Bananenthema anfangen soll, Johnny, - wie köderst du die an?
> 
> Ich war gestern nochmal den ganzenTag am B-bach. War wieder mobil unterwegs und hab "neue" Stellen ausprobiert. Zwei Forellis konnte ich überlisten, eine wurde direkt vor Ort verwertet - lecka |rolleyes.
> ...




Ich dachte offenes Feuer wäre verboten... ist wohl doch nicht so. ;-) sehr gut. ;-)


----------



## FoolishFarmer (21. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



indefischer schrieb:


> @foolishfarmer
> Du benötist den Jahresschein der LRPPE  und den Schein B der Wallonischen Regierung um mit einem Boot angeln zu dürfen. Ach so und noch ne Bootsplakette vom Touri-Verein. Mit nem Boot ist es echt grande auf den Seen! Was willste denn fangen?


Das ist doch mal ne Info! Danke... krieg ich die Scheine alle vor Ort (Touri-Info)? Kannst Du (oder jemand sonst) was zu den Kosten sagen?
Meiner Einer ist Raubfischangler. |supergri


----------



## Shaka (22. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo,

Ich war gestern morgen gegen 6 Uhr nochmal am See.

Gefangen hab' ich nur Barsche - 4 kleine und mein grösster Barsch von 17 cm.

3 Stunden später war ich wieder zu haus - Mann!! war das kalt da. ständig blieb die Schnur im Eis an den Ringen stecken .

gleich werde ich nicht gehen - Ich muss nochmal Schlaf nachholen.

Aber nach dem Angeln ist ja vor dem Angeln.

bis dann

Shaka


----------



## indefischer (22. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@foolishfarmer
Wallonieschein B - Post 37Euro
LrppE Schein 60 Euro, Bootsplakette(20Euro???) - Touri Info
Boot darf schon benutzt werden|rolleyes. 0190.... NIMM MICH MIT!|supergri|supergri|supergri.

@Shaka
wegen vortägiger Feierlichkeiten war ich gestern erst um 11 am See. 

Hab zwar nicht gefroren, hatte dafür nen Schädel, autsch.   Nach na Runde fahrrad fahren, hab mir diesmal nur an einem Platz den Hintern plattgesessen. Nach zwei Forellen und noch nen paar anderen Fischen war der Schädel aber fast wieder vergessen |supergri. War mal wieder ne schönne Tach!!!

@adeev
Offenes Feuer ist VERBOTEN!!!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (22. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



indefischer schrieb:


> @foolishfarmer
> Wallonieschein B - Post 37Euro
> LrppE Schein 60 Euro, Bootsplakette(20Euro???) - Touri Info
> Boot darf schon benutzt werden|rolleyes. 0190.... NIMM MICH MIT!|supergri|supergri|supergri.


Erstmal besten Dank für die Info - wenn das konkret wird, können wir da gern drüber reden! 


Ihr fangt ja alle Forellen, als wär´s ne Seuche da?!? Sind das denn alles frisch besetzte, oder hat´s da auch RICHTIGE? Wenn´s da Felchen hat ist der Weg zu den großen Räubern ja meist nicht sehr weit... :g


----------



## indefischer (22. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Naja, das aber mal ne Seuche mit der man leben kann. Die sind alle besetzt. Aber man fängt natürlich auch Exemplare des Besatzes der Vorjahre - ja und die können schon was grösser sein |rolleyes. Hab bisher erst ein son typisches Portionsforellchen gefangen(die ich da gegrillt hab), alle anderen hatten schon wat mehr aufe Rippen, ich mein Gräten.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo Inde,
kann mir jemand diese Scheine mitbringen oder muss ich da selbst hin? Sorry für die blöde Frage, aber ich komm da ja nich so oft hin...


----------



## hackebeil (22. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@hey indefischer: meld dich doch mal per pn wegen dem 1. mai. hab dir auch ne pn geschickt


----------



## adeev (23. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@ indefischer : 
Auf dem Foto sieht's aber nicht danach aus... ;-)


----------



## Shaka (23. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Ich wollte mal kurz hierauf hinweisen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99398


Gruß

Shaka


----------



## indefischer (23. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@hackebeil
hab ich mich einmal nicht gemeldet, in der letzten Zeit, wenn ich los bin. --NOT!-- Also keine Sorge, wegen 1. Mai werd ich schauen - Du hast definitiv frei? Keine Motorradfahrer einsammeln???

@adeev
Manchmal bin ich so ein kleiner Westentaschenrebell. Danke dass Du das direkt thematisiert hast. 
Aber was anderes - warum verlinkst Du auf mein Profil;+ ????


----------



## adeev (23. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



indefischer schrieb:


> @hackebeil
> hab ich mich einmal nicht gemeldet, in der letzten Zeit, wenn ich los bin. --NOT!-- Also keine Sorge, wegen 1. Mai werd ich schauen - Du hast definitiv frei? Keine Motorradfahrer einsammeln???
> 
> @adeev
> ...



Das Verlinken wollte ich nicht. paste/copy Fehler. :g


----------



## hackebeil (24. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

war heute noch mal in bütgenbach, beim schönen wetter macht das angeln richtig spass und morgens kann man schön die fische beim jagen beobachten.
hatte eine angel auf grund und ein mit pose, konnte wieder viele rotaugen fangen, leider nagen die kleinen aber auch immer den köder ab. gegen 9 biss eine kräftige forelle , 32 cm, aber richtig dick gebaut, war auch ein kämpfer. iinteressant war: sie hatte einen haken im rachen, der wohl bei einem anderen biss abgerissen ist. leider hat sie aus den fehlern nicht gelernt und wird sonntag gegrillt :vik: 

gegen 12 uhr habe ich alles weggepackt. wie angler nun mal so sind bleibt die angel bis zum schluss drin.plötzlich zischte die bremse von der grundrute ab!!!! cool forelle! aber irgendwie zog dieses vieh so stark, ganz untypisch, kurz vorm ufer,  und vor großer angst das jeden moment das vorfach reiss, kam die überraschung: hecht! auf maden und rotaugenhaken!

hab auf einen langen drill verzichtet und versucht das tier so schnell wie möglich zu landen, nicht das er sich losreisst und ein leben lang gepierct ist#c . schönes tier um die 65 cm. hat den tag abgerundet!


----------



## indefischer (24. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hey Stephan,
Glückwunsch!:m Dann hatts ja geklappt mit den Forellen. Lass sie dir schmecken!

Mannomann, diese Hechte dort. Ich seh uns schon beim Matchfischen auf Rotaugen mit Stahlvorfach angeln.

Gruß
inde


----------



## Shaka (27. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Petriheil Hackebeil !

Ich kann die Hecht Saison gar nicht mehr abwarten - letztes Jahr hatte ich zwei Hechte gefangen die gross genug waren.

Sieht so aus als wären die hungrig.

weiterhin viel Glück.

Gruss,


Shaka


----------



## adeev (27. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Ich werde am Montag zum ersten mal am Bütgenbach angeln.
Ich kann es kaum erwarten. :vik:

Welche Fishe darf man am 30.04 in Belgien fangen? und mitnehmen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Shaka (27. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



adeev schrieb:


> Welche Fishe darf man am 30.04 in Belgien fangen? und mitnehmen? |kopfkrat



leider nur Forellen


----------



## hackebeil (27. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

diese blaufelchen sind nur in robertville oder?`

muss dazu sagen das letztens alle da rotaugen gefangen haben und mitgenommen. mir ist das risiko zu groß


----------



## Shaka (27. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Ich muss meine Antwort von korrigieren: Forellen und Saiblinge.

Ich glaube auch dass die Blaufelchen in Robertville sind.


----------



## hackebeil (27. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

weiss jemand ob die blaufelchen wieder eingesetzt wurden? letztes jahr hat mir jemand mal gesagt das sie "mal " eingesetzt wurden. ob noch welche drin sind weiss man nicht. könnt ihr was zu der fischart sagen? fangmethode`?


----------



## Katzenwallerkalle (27. April 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Dieses Jahr wurden in Robertville nur Forellen eingesetzt, weil der See nächstes Jahr abgelassen wird. Auf Blaufelchen angelt man in der Regel mit einer Hegene im sehr tiefen Wasser (wohl nur mit Boot möglich) . Gesehen habe ich diese Fischart dort aber auch noch nie.


----------



## adeev (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hi,

ich war am 25.05.2007 in Bütgenbach. Leider habe ich nichts gefangen... Wie groß ist der Fischbestand in diesem See?


----------



## hackebeil (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

naja die genaue größe ist mir nicht bekannt, er ist aber nicht sonderlich schlecht, was friedfische angeht. war gestern kurz da, war zufällig in der nähe. konnte wieder einige fische springen sehen. was mich sehr gewundert hat dass die barsche garnicht scheu sind. es standen drei in ufer nähe, habe kleine steine ins wasser geworfen um zu schauen wie sie reagieren, doch sie blieben einfach stehen oder sind sogar hin geschwommen.


----------



## adeev (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Die Barsche sind dort verzaubert, wie auch andere Fische! ;-)


----------



## ZooTV (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier im Forum und da ich morgen meine erste Angeltour am Bütgenbacher See antreten werde, wollte ich mich schonmal in dem Fred hier vortstellen.


----------



## ZooTV (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

So, vom ersten B´Bach Ausflug zurückgekehrt. Heute morgen gegen 7 gings los und erst mal das Hackebeil ins Auto geladen#h.

Wetter war mäßig bis miserabel. Annähernd der gesamte Tag mit Dauerregen belegt. Angelsstelle war an sich sehr schön.

Haben beide jeweils mit einer Grund- und einer Posenmontage gewerkelt. Der Tag schien aber nicht sonderlich mit Anglerglück gesegnet zu sein. Ausser einigen kleineren Barschen ging nicht viel. Bis kurz vor Schluss, wo dann doch noch dieses Forelle "landete"|rolleyes

http://img511.*ih.us/img511/4140/dsc00140fg7.th.jpg

Naja, wenigstens konnten Hackebeil und ich feststellen, dass wir glücklicherweise keine plastischen Chirurgen geworden sind und dass man Tee nicht in der gleichen Dose aufkochen sollte, in der zuvor "Räubertopf" war#d


----------



## hackebeil (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

schöner bericht zootv!
morgen trinken wir wieder tee aus seewasser!!
und leider werden morgen ein paar hechte auf unseren grill landen, tja tja, bei uns überlebt keiner ;-) 
(jetzt bitte nicht meckern, ist ein insider an den chirurg-zootv )


----------



## adeev (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



hackebeil schrieb:


> schöner bericht zootv!
> morgen trinken wir wieder tee aus seewasser!!
> und leider werden morgen ein paar hechte auf unseren grill landen, tja tja, bei uns überlebt keiner ;-)
> (jetzt bitte nicht meckern, ist ein insider an den chirurg-zootv )




ich will dabei sein! :q ('hechte auf unseren grill')


----------



## adeev (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Mein dritter Besuch beim Bütdenbach war heute wieder nicht gerade erfolgreich. 

Diesen Barsch habe ich  gegen 17.00 gefangen. Das war's aber auch ;-)

Ich werde am Freitag mein Gluck wieder versuchen. #6


----------



## hackebeil (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

kopf hoch! waren auch nicht erfolgreich. hatte zwar einen biss auf köfi-pose aber hab den anhieb versemmelt. sonst halt nur jede menge köfis gefangen und 2-3 barsche, aber alle recht winzig. würde mich mal interessieren ob auch große im see sind.... geht heute einer? 
wollte gegen mittag vielleicht los,


----------



## Shaka (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo,

Bei mir ist's genauso - einen einzigen Biss auf Köfi - aber ansonsten, war nichts los.

Wenn ich mir das Foto ansehe, war ich vielleicht fast an der gleichen stelle wir Adeev.

@Adeev: warst du auch so ca. 200m oberhalb der Brücke von Wirtzfeld, da wo die Warche in den See fliesst?

Dort sind auf jedenfall grössere Barsche drin.

Gruß

Shaka


----------



## adeev (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



Shaka schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Bei mir ist's genauso - einen einzigen Biss auf Köfi - aber ansonsten, war nichts los.
> 
> ...



Ja, ich war genau an dieser Stelle... ;-)


----------



## aertsmanuel (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo zusammen

habe dieses wochenende meine raubfisch saison begonnen, am samstag habe ich un en freund einen hecht von 40 cm gefangen, und heute votmittag habe ich zwei hechte von knapp 60 cm gefangen.

und wie läufts bei euch???

gruss manuel
 samstag


----------



## indefischer (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Ja die Hechtlies sind immer noch klein. Hab beim schleppen vom Boot einige fangen können - einer war mit 70cm maßig. 
Gruß 
inde


----------



## aertsmanuel (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo

habe gestern abend wieder 5 kleine hecht fangen können,

wo hast du den 70er denn gefangen???

gruss manuel


----------



## indefischer (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Ich glaub das war in der Nähe von "Am See" in Berg. Ich lass dort das Bötchen ins Wasser. Hab die ganzen Fische sehr verteilt im See gefangen.


----------



## Rossi111 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo alle zusammen, 

bin neu hier im Forum und eigentlich immer auf der Suche nach ein paar schönen Seen im Umkreis. Komme aus Bitburg und angel leidenschaftlich gerne auf Karpfen.

Habe mir gestern mal die Seen in Bütgenbach und Robertsville angeschaut. Ist ja schon beachtlich. Habe mich direkt mal vor Ort über die Verhältnisse informiert, mit den Scheinen (Post und Touri Info) ist wohl noch das kleinste Problem.

Aber was mich dann noch brennend interessiert ist, ob man dort auch nachtangeln kann? Suche verzweifelt nach Seen wo man auch nachtangeln kann, aber das ist wohl ne rarität.

Werde wenn alles klappt am kommenden Wochenende den See in Robertsville besuchen und da ne kleine Session abhalten. Werde dann mal berichten was es da so gegeben hat.

Über ne kleine Antwort zu meiner Frage würde ich mich freuen.

In diesem Sinne ...

Mfg

Rossi


----------



## aertsmanuel (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo

das nachtangeln ist verboten in bütgenbach und robertville.

anfagen darf mann eine halbe stunde vor sonnenaufgang, und aufhören muss mann eine halbe stunde vor sonnenuntergang. 

gruss manuell


----------



## ZooTV (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hmm, also bis jetzt bin ich nicht sehr angetan von Bütgenbach. Nach mehreren Ansitzen keine erwähnenswerte Beute machen können.

Heute das erstemal dann in Robertville versucht, ebenfalls Nullrunde, trotz sehr schöner Kulisse.

Allerdings frage ich mich langsam wirklich, wie das mit dem Fischbestand dort aussieht. 

Auffällig ist, dass es in beiden Seen einen unverhältnismäßig hohen Barschbestand zu geben scheint. Das ist natürlich für etwaige Nachbrut nicht sehr optimal. Und das bei Stauseen, die ja wirklich sehr auf Besatz angewiesen sind.


----------



## hackebeil (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

nur mut zootv! ich verspreche dir das wir demnächst ein paar raubfische überlisten die man auch verspeisen können. solange musst du wohl weiter von chips und bier in plastikflaschen leben, klappt doch auch gut!


----------



## indefischer (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Tach zusammen.
Wer hat denn vor jetzt am Samstag am B-Bach nochmal sein Glück zu versuchen?
Werde evt. mit AngelAndy und Boot da sein. 

Weiß einer ob Robertville schon abgelassen wird?


----------



## adeev (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



indefischer schrieb:


> Tach zusammen.
> Wer hat denn vor jetzt am Samstag am B-Bach nochmal sein Glück zu versuchen?
> Werde evt. mit AngelAndy und Boot da sein.
> 
> Weiß einer ob Robertville schon abgelassen wird?



ich werde mit meinem Kumpel da sein. Wir haben vor über Nacht da zu bleiben. D.h im Auto schlaffen und Morgen früh wieder RAN an die Fische!!!! :vik:


----------



## indefischer (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@adeev
Wo seid ihr ungefähr? Werde morgen wieder mobil unterwegs sein.
Falls wir uns nicht treffen --> viel Erfolg.


----------



## ZooTV (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Dann wüsch ich euch allen mal fette Beute#h

wollte an sich morgen auch noch mal, ist aber leider was dazwischen gekommen.


----------



## Rossi111 (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo, 

also ich werde jetzt mal losfahren und die ganzen Scheine besorgen, in der Hoffnung das die heute auch auf haben (Post und Touri Info)

Wenn alles klappt werde ich morgen in Bütgenbach aktiv sein, vielleicht trifft man ja den ein oder anderen dort mal.

Und allen anderen schonmal viel Erfolg dort.

Werde auch posten was ich dort so erlebt habe.


----------



## adeev (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



indefischer schrieb:


> @adeev
> Wo seid ihr ungefähr? Werde morgen wieder mobil unterwegs sein.
> Falls wir uns nicht treffen --> viel Erfolg.



Ich werde am Ufer sein. ;-) Sieh dir das Foto von hackebeil an. Da werde ich sein. ;-) Ich fahre gleich los.


Falls wir uns nicht treffen --> viel Erfolg!!! :vik:


----------



## indefischer (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Wenn ich das Foto richtig deute ist das links von dem Platz wo Boote ins Wasser gelassen werden können. War aber gestern schon unterwegs. Als ich abends zurückkam saß da keiner mehr. Next time!

Konnte beim schleppen zwei maßige Esox für Kunstköder sensibilisieren.

Hab auch nen Ansitz auf Schleie versucht,aber da ging nichts - war faul und hab nur an einer Stelle gesessen.  

@Rossi111:
Hats geklappt mit der Post? Die meisten haben ja leider Samstags zu. Der Touri Info hat dafür auch Sonntags auf bis 14 Uhr.


----------



## adeev (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hier ist mein Bericht:

am Samstag hatte ich nur diesen kleinen Zander:







Den wollte ich lebend zurücklassen, aber er hat so tief geschluckt, dass er nicht zu sich kam, nachdem ich den haken gelöst habe. :cna ja... kann passieren.

Den restlichen Tag gab's einige Bisse, aber alle erfolglos. 

Am Sonntag gegen 6.30 hat mein Kumpel diesen Hecht gefangen:






Der Fisch ist knapp über 60 cm. Nicht alls zu groß, trotzdem hat Spass gemacht.
Das war's, es gab noch einen kleinen Barsch, ca. 18cm ist aber nicht so spannend.....

@indefischer - euch habe ich auch nicht gesehen. Am Sonntag habe ich zwei Bote in der Mitte beobachtet. Warst du das?


----------



## indefischer (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Nee, war ja Sonntag nicht am See. Samstag bin ich da rumgerudert.


----------



## adeev (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



indefischer schrieb:


> Nee, war ja Sonntag nicht am See. Samstag bin ich da rumgerudert.



Sammstag war ich auch da, habe aber kein Boot gesehen... |kopfkrat


----------



## hackebeil (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

vielleicht weil da immer wasser reinläuft dann hatte das bestimmt starken tiefgang ;-)


----------



## indefischer (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hab ich noch gar nicht gesagt, ist doch nen Banana U-Boot BU76

@adeev 
ich war schräg gegenüber der Stelle von der deine Fotos stammen, hab da am Ufer festgemacht. wenn du Sa auch da gesesssen dann hab ich euch gesehen. Warn ja paar Leute da direkt am Parkplatz.


----------



## adeev (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@indefischer - dann habe ich dich auch gesehen. wie war dein fang?


----------



## indefischer (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

siehe oben


----------



## hackebeil (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

also: vermisst einer von euch nen rote-blauen schwimmer?

stand samstag am wasser, hochkonzentriert mit der spinnrute  plötzlich tauchte so ein schwimmer im wasser auf, wie ich gerade zootv zurufen wollte das er ein biss habe, merkte ich, dass er einen anderen schwimmer hat und weit und breit war kein angler. der schwimmer tauchte nochmal ab und kurz auf und war dann für immer weg.
also wenn einer so nen schwimmer vermisst: anschlag! du hast biss!


----------



## Eifelfischer507 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo zusammen,
war lange nicht mehr hier, hatte keine Zeit. (Zum Angeln allerdings schon |supergri.
Ihr habt ja schon ziemlich viel Petri Heil gehabt.
Nun auch von mir ein kleiner Bericht.
Habe es seit Saisonbeginn verstärkt mit der Feederrute auf Friedfische versucht.
Nach einigen "Übungsstunden" und "Probierereien" muß ich als Stippangler gestehen, das die gefangenen Fische (meist Rotaugen u. Brassen) tatsächlich im Durchschnitt etwas größer sind als beim Stippen.
In den letzten zwei Wochen hatte ich in Bütgenbach drei Hechte (50, 57, 72cm).
Das Fischen in Warche und Holzwarche will mir nicht so recht gelingen. Mit Trockenfliege geht garnichts. Nur auf Nympfe wenige, kleine Bachforellen. Naja, wenn es natürlicher Nachwuchs ist solls mir recht sein.
Robertville: einige dicke Brassen mit der Feederrute erwischt.

Frage: Ist das Angeln mit *lebendem *Köfi in Belgien eigenlich offiziell erlaubt oder wird es nur geduldet? Habe gesehen das viele damit fischen.

@ adeev 
wenn ein Fisch geschluckt hat den Du zurücksetzen willst oder mußt, mach gar keine Versuche den Haken zu lösen sondern schneide das Vorfach knapp am Maul ab und setze den Fisch zurück. (gilt auch für Stahlvorfach)
Ist mehrfach an Fischen bewiesen worden die nach dem Fang in ein Aquarium oder in einen Gartenteich gesetzt wurden und überlebten.
(Sorry, wollte Dich nicht oberlehrerhaft belehren sondern nur einen Tipp geben)

Beste Grüße

EIFELFISCHER507


----------



## hackebeil (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



Eifelfischer507 schrieb:


> Frage: Ist das Angeln mit *lebendem *Köfi in Belgien eigenlich offiziell erlaubt oder wird es nur geduldet? Habe gesehen das viele damit fischen.
> 
> wenn ein Fisch geschluckt hat den Du zurücksetzen willst oder mußt, mach gar keine Versuche den Haken zu lösen sondern schneide das Vorfach knapp am Maul ab und setze den Fisch zurück. (gilt auch für Stahlvorfach)
> Ist mehrfach an Fischen bewiesen worden die nach dem Fang in ein Aquarium oder in einen Gartenteich gesetzt wurden und überlebten.


 
hey eifelfischer, also das angeln mit lebenden köfi ist erlaubt, hab mit dem herrn schleck gesprochen und der sagte es so.

das mit den haken hab ich letzten sa auch probiert, weil sich wieder ein übermutiger barsch gefreut hat den großen haken sich tief in den rachen zu schieben, leider hat das nicht geklappt. denke auch das es ab ner bestimmten hakengröße und fischgröße nicht funktioniert, da der haken ha auch im weg hängt, aber ein versuch ist es stehts wert!!!!!!


----------



## adeev (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



Eifelfischer507 schrieb:


> @ adeev
> wenn ein Fisch geschluckt hat den Du zurücksetzen willst oder mußt, mach gar keine Versuche den Haken zu lösen sondern schneide das Vorfach knapp am Maul ab und setze den Fisch zurück. (gilt auch für Stahlvorfach)
> Ist mehrfach an Fischen bewiesen worden die nach dem Fang in ein Aquarium oder in einen Gartenteich gesetzt wurden und überlebten.
> (Sorry, wollte Dich nicht oberlehrerhaft belehren sondern nur einen Tipp geben)
> ...




Der Haken steckte an der Stelle, wo das "Essen" rein kommt. #c Ich denke der Fisch würde keine 3 Tage mit dem Haken in der Kehle überleben.


----------



## Rossi111 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo alle zusammen, 

mein Bericht kommt zwar etwas spät aber immerhin|supergri

War also vor zwei Wochen endlich mal in Bütgenbach und konnte mit voller Begeisterung angeln. Wie gewohnt habe ich beide Ruten auf Karpfen ausgestellt, jedoch blieb der Erfolg aus. Aber ich muss sagen, das ich dort nur noch angeln werde, der See ist es einfach Wert, definitiv mal was anderes, da macht es auch nichts aus, wenn man mal leer ausgeht.

@indefischer: hat alles bestens geklappt mit den Scheinen. Musste lediglich für den Angelschein nach Malmedy zur Post fahren, die hat Samstag bis 13 Uhr auf, da nur ein Schalter besetzt war, musste ich leider über 1 Stunde warten, aber da gibt´s schlimmeres. Touri Info hat Samstags bis 16 Uhr auf, von daher ist das mal alles perfekt gelaufen.

Denke mal das ich in drei Wochen wieder nach Bütgenbach fahren werde. Und dann werde ich mal meine Erfolge (oder Niederlagen) etwas zeitnaher hier posten.

Viel Spaß euch allen und bis demnächst


----------



## indefischer (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Rossi - schön das es geklappt hat.

Jemand diese Woche/Wochenende am See???

Nach zwei Wochen Wind, Wetter und Brandung ohne nennenswerten Fang freu ich mich wieder auf den Teich!


----------



## indefischer (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Geht keiner mehr ?
hab gestern in den Riemen gehangen. Einige Hechte - und - 6 schöne Barsche in Pfannengröße. dIe waren leider so sauber gehakt, dass sie nicht in der Pfanne gelandet sind. Zu Hause gabs dann wieder den Spruch: " Warum gehst du angeln, wenn du eh nie was mitbringst?"
Die Nicht-Angler eben...:q.


Ist Robertville eigentlich mittlerweile abgelassen????


----------



## Rossi111 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



indefischer schrieb:


> Geht keiner mehr ?
> hab gestern in den Riemen gehangen. Einige Hechte - und - 6 schöne Barsche in Pfannengröße. dIe waren leider so sauber gehakt, dass sie nicht in der Pfanne gelandet sind. Zu Hause gabs dann wieder den Spruch: " Warum gehst du angeln, wenn du eh nie was mitbringst?"
> Die Nicht-Angler eben...:q.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo, 

ja die Sprüche kenne ich auch von zu Hause wenn man mit leeren Händen nach Hause kommt, die Nichtangler wissen eben nicht, das es nicht immer auf einen guten Fang drauf an kommt.

Also ich werde wohl am Wochenende 11. - 13. August nochmal in Bütgenbach aktiv sein, kann mich ja dann gerne nochmal melden, bevor es los geht, vielleicht trift man sich ja dort mal


----------



## onkelzfan (16. September 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Nabend,
mein erster und nicht letzter Beitrag.
Waren am Freitag in Kelmis an der Gueule/Göhl angeln.
Nichts ahnend sassen wir am Wasser, es hat keine halbe Stunde gedauert und wir wurden kontrolliert. Man Fragte und nach der Fischereierlaubnis und dem Vereinsausweis.
Naja das mit der Fischereierlaubnis ist ja bekannt aber das die ganze Gueule/Göhl nur für Vereinsfischer unterschiedlicher Vereine zugänglich ist nicht.
Hatte aber dennoch Glück das es nur bei einer Verwarnung blieb.
Laut Aussage soll es einen Verein geben der Tageskarten verkauft, kennt den zufällig jemand?


----------



## indefischer (17. September 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@onkelzfan
Hast Du ganz ohne Papiere geangelt???

Mit dem Jahresschein der LRPPE kannst Du ein Stück Göhl beangeln. Der Rest dürfte in privater Pächterhand sein.


----------



## onkelzfan (17. September 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Ja kla die hab ich, aber wo soll das denn sein?
Weil wie gesagt uns sagte man alles wäre in Privathand.
Wäre super wenn du mir sagen könntest wo genau.
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## indefischer (18. September 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Schau mal in das Regelheft, das du zu deinem Jahresschein bekommen hast. Da steht genau drin wo geangelt werden darf - zwischen Plombieres und Sippenaeken. Kannst ja hier mal berichten: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=97522


----------



## onkelzfan (18. September 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hab ich nie erhalten


----------



## HangLoooose (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo zusammen!

ich war in diesem jahr das erste mal auf ein paar raubfischentouren am see in bütgenbach 
gefangen hab ich zwar nur einige untermaßige hechte (einen nachläufer beim spinnfischen von geschätzten 70 cm) und ein paar schöne barsche (der größte 34 cm) aber alleine vom landschaftlichen her finde ich es da so chillig dass ich auf jedenfall weiter da angeln werde.

jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen frage:
jetzt hat ja leider schon die schonzeit angefangen, kann mir jemand sagen wies mit dem karpfenbestand da aussieht? gesehen hab ich nämlich keinen in der ganzen zeit und leute mit richtiger karpfenausrüstung auch nicht...
ich hab einfach nur tierisch bock zu angeln weil ich in den letzten wochen so viel zu tun hatte dass ich die besten monate der raubfischzeit verpasst habe.

und gibts irgendwelche gewässer in denen man noch auf raubfische angeln darf? wahrscheinlich nicht.

für antworten bin ich jedenfalls dankbar

grüße und frieden

HangLoooose


----------



## hackebeil (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

also ich will ja nichts falsches sagen, aber ich glaube die raubfischzeit ist bis zum 31. dezember, nur ab dem 1.11 darf man nicht mehr mit dem boot raus und forellen haben momentan schonzeit.

karpfen sind aufjedenfall drin, hab dieses jahr 2 gefangen und ein abriss gehabt. und dabei hab ich nicht gezielt auf karpfen geangelt.

also, du kannst bis zum ende des jahres weiter angeln, ein weiterer see in der nähe den du mit dem gleichen schein beangeln kannst ist robertville, die bestimmung sind die gleichen, nur kann ich dir da nichts wirkliches zum bestand sagen


----------



## HangLoooose (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hey hackebeil!
erstmal vielen dank für die superschnelle antwort. du könntest recht haben sehe ich gerade..dann hätte ich das in meinem maroden hirn irgendwie falsch abgespeichert
leider hab ich nur dieses kleine faltblättchen auf französisch aber dafür müssten meine zwei jahre schulfranzsisch noch reichen also brochet ist ja hecht und navigables heißt bestimmt schiffbar und das ist grün also müsste das heißen dass man in bütgenbach noch bis ende dezember auf raubfisch angeln darf...von robertville hab ich bisher nur gehört war aber noch nicht selbst da. die vegetation am ufer soll wohl so dicht sein dass man ohne boot keine gute aussichten hat. ein freund von mir war mal da und die haben ein paar zander gefangen aber nix maßiges...

aber da ich das jetzt weiß werde ich noch diese woche mal zum see aufbrechen...
obwohl ich jetzt auch heiß auf karpfen bin
aber das eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus

gruß
HangLoooose


----------



## hackebeil (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

also, war ja letzten samstag in bütgenbach, hatte meinen persönlichen sklaven zum rudern. der wasserstand ist mittlerweile so niedrig das man überall hin zu fuss kommt. so dürfte das auch in robertville sein. 
also, gummistiefel an, spinnrute in die hand und ab nach robterville zander fangen, da sind anscheinend mehr drin als in bütgenbach


----------



## peterws (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo,

wollte auch mal wieder angeln gehen, allerdings mit einem Kollegen ohne Schein. Werden uns daher Richtung Belgien bewegen. Habe jetzt einiges gelesen über Bütgenbach und Robertville, beides Stauseen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe und beide mit dem staatlichen Schein zu befischen.
Habe aber immer wider etwas von "abgelassen" gelesen, heißt das nur niedriger Wasserstand und gutes Fischen vom Ufer oder machen die die Seen ganz leer?


----------



## hackebeil (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

der wasserstand ist momentan etwas niedriger als sonst, allerdings alles noch in normalen verhältnissen. "abgelassen" bezieht sich meistens auf robertville bezogen, dieser see soll wahrscheinlich 2009 abgelassen werden um reperaturen an der staumauer vorzunehmen


----------



## indefischer (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo Peter,
die Stausseen werden jedes Jahr zum Herbst/Winter abgelassen, das sie wie der Rursee auch dem Hochwasserschutz dienen. Das geht so bis 4m unter Vollstau. 


> allerdings mit einem Kollegen ohne Schein. Werden uns daher Richtung Belgien bewegen.


Das hört sich ja an als wär in B alles möglich :q. Ich will jetzt nicht belehren:m, aber last euch nicht erwischen. Es wird viel kontrolliert und neben den staatlichen Wallonischein ist auch ne Jahres bzw. Tageskarte fällig. 
@hackebeil


> hatte meinen persönlichen sklaven zum rudern


DU auch???:q
Gruß
Inde


----------



## peterws (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Keine Sorge, wir waren inzwischen am Lac du Robertville fischen und hatten natürlich alle erforderlichen Scheine/Erlaubniskarten vorher erstanden. "Hat keinen Schein" bezog sich auf den deutschen Fischereierlaubnisschein, den kann man ja (sinvollerweise) nicht mal eben bei der Post kaufen.

Nachden ich dort war, kann ich mir auch ein Bild davon machen, was "abgelassen" in dem Zusammenhang bedeutet. Man kann derzeit bis auf wenige Steilstellen, das gesamte Ufer, wenn auch mit kleineren Klettereinlagen, gut befischen.

Leider haben wir aber bis auf einen kleinen Hecht (schwimmt wieder) keinen einzigen Fisch gefangen. Wir haben zu Zweit, mit allen was die Kunstköderkiste hergibt, zunächst 3 Stunden am Steilufer "gegenüber" der Staumauer gefischt und später, weitere 4 Stunden oberhalb der Brücke am Südufer.

Der See und die Umgebung hat mir sehr gut gefallen, werde dort bestimmt wieder fischen. Aber vielleicht hat einer von Euch ja noch ein paar Tips, was ich dagegen tuen könnte, bei nächsten Mal wieder Schneider zu bleiben. Zielfische sind Hecht, Zander und Barsch.


----------



## peterws (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Schaut hier denn gar keiner mehr rein?

- _schieb_ -  |supergri


----------



## indefischer (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Doch immer |supergri!
Aber ich kann dir zu Robertville wenig sagen. Hab diesen schönen See komplett vernachlässigt. Aber schön das es euch gefallen hat.
In B-Bach hab ich die (wenigen) Steilkanten immer mit nem Shad bearbeitet - erst flach und dann immer tiefer.
Gruß
Inde


----------



## onkelzfan (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallöschen,
grade aus Bütgenbach zurück...
leider nichts gefangen, nur einen abriss  
naja wird schon wieder.


In Robertville wird wohl ab nächstes jahr erstmal totehose mit Angeln geben,
da wir der See abgelassen, aber  der ganze Bestand kommt nach Bütgenbach und das heisst doppelt soviele Fishe.
naja wünscht mir Glück für nächsten Samstag hehe.

lG Sebastian


----------



## Teibei (3. November 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo!

Hat jemand genaue Infos über den Raubfischbestand insbesondere um die Größe der schon gefangenen Fische? Bis wieviel cm sind die Hechte, Zander und Barsche seit dem Ablassen des Sees herangewachsen? Wurden  "damals" nur kleine eingesetzt oder auch große Hechte und Zander von "früher" zurückgesetzt?

Greeetz, Thorsten


----------



## onkelzfan (3. November 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Also,
es wurden eine Grosse Menge des Alten bestand wieder eingesetzt. Vor einigen wochen Fand ein Raubfischwettangeln statt laut Aussagen sollen einige Hechte von über 1m gelandet worden sein.
Die Zander liegen meisst so um 70-90 cm.

lG Sebastian


----------



## Teibei (3. November 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hey!

@Onkelzfan
Danke Dir für diese Info. ViVa los B-Bach |rolleyes

Warst du heute in B-bach angeln?

Dann werde ich mich nächstes Jahr nochmal nach 4 Jahren dort inkl. Jahreskarte blicken lassen. Bin am überlegen mir ein kleines Boot anzuschaffen, womit ich dann immer Slippen kann. Leider sehr kostenintensiv das Ganze. Mal sehen. 

Dieses Jahr loht sich die Jahreskarte ja nicht mehr aber vielleicht kann ich jemanden von euch ja mal dort treffen oder begleiten, weil am Rursee jetzt langsam die Winterpause beginnt und die Fische zu tief stehen als dass man sie noch intensiv beangeln könnte. Aber die Saison mit einem 1.05m und 98cm Hecht zu beenden geht klar denke ich :q Man soll ja aufhören wenn es am schönsten ist.



Bis später Jungs!


----------



## onkelzfan (3. November 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Ne, musste heute leider arbeiten.
Also kostenintensiv find ich nicht, bekomme mein Boot nächste woche  .
100€ 3 Mann Aluboot, mit en bisschen Lack wie neu und die 15€ fürs Jahr um in B-Bach oder Robertville zu Schippern sind auch nicht "teuer"(25€ wenn du nen E-Motor nutzen willst).
Können Ja nächstes Jahr gerne einmal zusammen mit nem Kollegen von mir raus fahren.


----------



## hackebeil (4. November 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

woher bekommt man denn so ein billiges boot? 
es ist schade, da liegen soviele boote am ufer die das ganze jahr nicht benutzt wurden.... will auch eins!


----------



## onkelzfan (4. November 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Tja ^.^
ich hab da einige bekannte die dort einen karavan stehen haben, die erkundigen sich da immer und dann war da ein angebot was mir zugesagt hat und ich ab zugeschlagen.


----------



## hackebeil (4. November 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

super! man muss auch mal glück haben!
also wenn du nochmal so ein angebot bekommst, kennst du jetzt einem dem du dann dringend schreiben muss!!!!!!


----------



## indefischer (5. November 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



> Hat jemand genaue Infos über den Raubfischbestand insbesondere um die Größe der schon gefangenen Fische? Bis wieviel cm sind die Hechte, Zander und Barsche seit dem Ablassen des Sees herangewachsen? Wurden "damals" nur kleine eingesetzt oder auch große Hechte und Zander von "früher" zurückgesetzt



Hallo Thorsten!
Sieht man dich hier auch mal.
Die meisten Hechte lagen bei mir zwischen 60-70cm. Größer war keiner - hab aber immer von größeren Fischen Berichte gehört. Die werden wohl nicht mehr alle drin sein, weil leider oft beobachtet, selbst die kleinen, geraden maßigen, abgeschlagen werden. Zander hatte ich noch keinen Einzigen, nur untermaßige Tote gefunden, die offensichtlich zu schnell aus der Tiefe geholt wurden und dann verendeten. 



> Dann werde ich mich nächstes Jahr nochmal nach 4 Jahren dort inkl. Jahreskarte blicken lassen. Bin am überlegen mir ein kleines Boot anzuschaffen, womit ich dann immer Slippen kann. Leider sehr kostenintensiv das Ganze. Mal sehen.



Kleines Boot ist gut. Hab super Erfahrung mit meinem Banana  Boot gemacht.  Leicht zu transportieren, schnell alleine aufgebaut und kostengünstig ersteigert. Kennst du sicher, die Teile. Für solche Gewässer echt empfehlenswert.

Dann werden wir uns sicherlich nächstes Jahr mal treffen, wenn du dir auch das Scheinchen holen willst.

Gruß 
inde


----------



## Teibei (5. November 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@ Indefischer

Hiho!

Du hast mich ja auch am Rursee mal besucht (weißt du noch) dann werd ich dich/euch auch mal in Bütgenbach besuchen kommen  

Meint ihr es ist zu riskankt das Boot am Ufer liegen zu lassen?

Gruß, Thorsten




.


----------



## onkelzfan (5. November 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

nein, denke ich nicht 
da liegen so viele die seit jahre nich mehr benutzt worden sind.
und wenn mans gut befestigt beisst der jenige sich daran die zähne aus
es sei denn erh hebt mal so eben 100-150 kilo(wenn man ne befestigungsstange gut einbetoniert)


----------



## indefischer (6. November 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



> Meint ihr es ist zu riskankt das Boot am Ufer liegen zu lassen?



Das kommt aufs Boot und auf die Stelle an. Ich würde es nur tun, wenn es ne richtig olle Gurke wäre, die sowieso schon fast abgeschrieben ist und kaum noch 100 Euro wert ist. Bei Verlust sollte es nicht wehtun.
Durch die schwankenden Wasserstände könnte das slippen, abhängig vom Gewicht, schwierig werden. Außerdem muss ja noch das Gerät ins Boot - bei den meisten Stellen wär das ne Schlepperei.
Und was machste damit, wenn du mal woanders mit dem Boot fischen willst?
Da fahr ich lieber an die Slipstelle in Berg. Klapp das Ding auf, Bretter rein, Angelsachen rein, Echolot montiert und los gehts. 
Zum pimpen hab ich das Teil eh lieber zu Hause - nimmt ja auch kein Platz weg. Ich komm wieder ins schwärmen  - also diese Klappboot Idee ob nun Banana oder Porta ist einfach nur genial!


----------



## onkelzfan (6. November 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ach es geht hinten beim campingplatz, beim freibad, geht das alles onhe proleme einfach hin vom trailer und andersrum genauso
übern winter würd ich es soweiso wieder mit nach oberforstbach nehmen


----------



## peterws (8. November 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Nachden ich Robertville und Bütgenbach dieses Jahr kennengelernt habe (vom Ufer) werde ich mich nächstes Jahr auch um die entsprechenden Lizenzen für ein Boot kümmern. Habe ein Kanu, offener Kanadier, mit dem man gut mut 2 Leuten fischen kann. Schleppen mit 2 Ruten funktioniert auch recht gut. Transport ist einfach auf dem Autodach bzw. Gepäckträger.

Habe kürzlich einen Bericht über das Schleppen auf Seeforellen gelesen. Gibt es die dort auch und ist das gezielte Beangeln lonenswert?


----------



## onkelzfan (8. November 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Ja, Seeforelle sowie Bachforllen.
Lass mich nicht lügen, muss nochmal das Zusatzheft zur Tasgeskarte suchen, aber ich meine das es 800kg Seefroellen und 400kg (Warche und Holzwarsche) Bachforellen waren. Dazu kommt dann 2008 die Besatzmenge von Robertville und der restliche 
Bestand.
Solang man kein Powerbait nimmt ja, Made, Mehlwurm, kleine Wobbler und Spinner fangen doch recht gut.

lG Sebastian


----------



## indefischer (8. November 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Die Besatzfische sind Bach- und Regenbogenforellen. Ich hatte letztes Jahr eine Forelle, die nur silbern war(ohne "Regenbogen") und außer zwei roten Punkten nur schwarz gepunktet war. Könnte so ein Übergangsfisch sein. Die Seeforelle ist eine besondere Ausprägung der Bachforelle und keine eigene Art. 
Aber die Rebos machen auch mächtig Spass, die spielen in einer anderen Liga als so F-Puff Fische.

@onkelzfan
Hammer - acht solcher Fische und dann im August. WoW, dass nenn ich Sternstunden.


----------



## onkelzfan (8. November 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ja war auch glück, hatte mir nen kleine popper geschnappt und ab ging die lutzi ^^


----------



## peterws (9. November 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Wenn ich die letzten Threads lese zieht's mich aber wieder mächtig ans Wasser...


----------



## indefischer (9. November 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Ja das stimmt,  aber ich werde nicht soviel darüber nachdenken  sonst werden das lange viereinhalb Monate.


----------



## hackebeil (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

tschöö mein lieber see.... du warst dieses jahr sehr nett zu mir, hoffentlich taust du rechtzeitig wieder auf und möge sich dein fischbestand noch mehr vergrößern 
:c:c:c#d


----------



## indefischer (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Dem schliess ich mich bedingungslos an! Die nächsten 9 Wochen werden schnell vergehen...
Guten Rutsch an Alle #h


----------



## frank67 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo erst mal. #v

ich bin der frank aus der eifel und habe ein paar fragen bezüglich des sees in bütgenbach.

ich wohne ca. 35 km von dort weg und habe mir mal die kleine mühe gemacht den see zu umwandern.

das dass nur 10km sein sollen kann ich nicht ganz glauben weil ich danach ganz schön am pusten war.

zu meinen fragen.

1. in den regeln steht das es verboten ist in den buchten der warche und der holzwarche zu angeln aber ich konnte nicht genau erkennen welcher bereich damit gemeint ist.

ich bin von der staumauer aus richtung campingplatz(worriken?) gestartet und dann zu den zuläufen der warche und holzwarche über eine kleinere brücke mit rotem geländer.

von dort aus dann in richtung berg über wurzeln,sumpf und wiesen marschiert.

ich war auf der suche nach einem stellplatz für meinen kleineren wohnwagen falls ich dort mal übers wochenende bleiben möchte.

ich dachte dabei evtl. an einen ablegenen feldweg oder einen ruhigen parkplatz in seenähe aber die suche blieb erfolglos weil ich kaum zufahrten zum see finden konnte.

noch mal meine fragen.

1. wo genau ist die verbotene bucht.

2. kennt jemand stellplätze für einen wohnwagen übers. We ausser der campingplatz.

vielen dank im voraus.

gruss:fränk


----------



## indefischer (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo Fränk,
dich illegal irgendwo in die Landschaft zu stellen brauchst du nicht. Es gibt auf der Berger Seite zum Seeanfang hin eine Wiese auf der man campen kann. Stell dich drauf, irgendwann kommt eine Frau und kassiert nen Euro oder zwei.
Leider hab ich die Regeln von 2008 noch nicht. Bisher waren die Buchten der zwei Einläufe nur fürs Bootsangeln verboten.
Schick dir die Karte per Mail.
Gruß
Inde


----------



## frank67 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo inde.

ich habe die karte dankend erhalten.

wo genau befindet sich diese wiese zum campen,wie weit ist sie vom see entfernt und ist die wiese relativ eben?

ich weiss,ich hab sehr viele fragen und ich hoffe ihr köönt mir helfen.

gruss:fränk

p.s. kann meine tochter von der campingwiese aus auch direkt im see baden oder ist das dort eher ein angelplatz?


----------



## hackebeil (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ich glaube die buchten die du meinst sind in fast nur in der raubfischzeit verboten. kennst du den einlauf in wirtzfeld?`da kommt die warche geflossen.

an dem beschriebenen campingplatz (der ist nicht offiziel, wird aber geduldet...) kannst du auch schwimmen, allerdings sind dort im sommer viele angler und viele haken im wasser....

lass dir von indefischer mal die stelle erklären. der kann das #h


----------



## frank67 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo.

ja ich kenne die einläufe.

ich bin ja um den ganzen see herum gewandert und unter anderem auch an beiden flüssen(bächen) vorbei gewandert.

ich hab das mit den buchten von den schildern die da stehen und da stand einfach nur drauf das dass angeln in den buchten der warche und holzwarche verboten ist und das ohne einschränkungen.

wie das jetzt praktisch gemeint ist weiss ich leider auch nicht.

zu der campingwiese.

ist diese sehr abschüssig oder kann man dort einen wowa. abstellen und bekommt man diesen auch noch einem regenguss wieder von der wiese runter?

vielen dank im voraus.

gruss:fränk


----------



## frank67 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

schade das hier niemand mehr schreibt

gruss:fränk


----------



## hackebeil (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

also die wiese ist etwas abschüssig, würde ich dir bei schlamm-wetter nicht empfehlen. das angelverbot in den buchten ist mir unbekannt, weiss halt nur das man ab (wenn ich mich nicht irre) juni überall angeln darf.

guckst dir einfach mal an, bald gehts ja wieder los.

hat schon jemand ne karte mit neusten bestimmungen und besatzangaben?


----------



## frank67 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo.

dieses thema scheint zur zeit zu ruhen.

gruss:fränk


----------



## indefischer (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Noch knapp fünf Wochen|rolleyes!

@fränk
Dann weck es auf :q.


----------



## frank67 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ja,das seh ich auch so.

dann geht auch hier wieder die post ab,

gruss:fränk


----------



## indefischer (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



> dann geht auch hier wieder die post ab,


Na, hoffentlich auch am See :q.

Wer hat sich denn schon das neue Karten- und Regelwerk geholt und kann von Neuigkeiten berichten?

Ist die Robertville Leerung:cdieses Jahr 100%?


----------



## Katzenwallerkalle (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Robertville wird wohl erst nächstes Jahr entleert weil die Genehmigungen wohl noch nicht alle durch sind. Ausserdem habe ich gestern die Rechnung für den Bootsplatz 2008 bekommen, so dass 2008 noch normal gefischt werden kann.


----------



## indefischer (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Das wäre ja mal ne gute Nachricht.
Ist die Bootslizens von Bütgenbach auch in Robertville gültig und umgekehrt? Was zahlt man denn für ein kleines Ruderboot in Robertville?


----------



## Katzenwallerkalle (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Der Bootsliegeplatz kostet jährlich ca. 40 € und ist dann nur für Robertville. Du solltest allerdings französich können weil die zuständige Person nur französisch spricht.


----------



## schnupp (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo zusammen,#h
da ich dieses Jahr wieder zurück in die Eifel gezogen bin, würde ich gerne die Saison in Bütgenbach verbringen.
Ich besitze ein 3.10m Zodiak mit E-Motor und würde dieses dort gerne benutzen.
Darf ich das überhaupt?;+
Wenn ja, welche Papiere benötige ich dafür und was
kosten diese?#c

Wäre für antworten sehr dankbar und vieleicht kann man sich ja mal am See treffen.:m

Gruss

Chris|wavey:


----------



## indefischer (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Habe grad eine Mail(auf Deutsch) vom Touriinfo in Robertville erhalten:
Die Bootlizenz kostet 80Euro für ganze Jahr. Aua - ganz schön happig. Tagesbootlizenz 5 Euro.
Hab jetzt nochmal gefragt, ob das auch der Fall ist, wenn man den Jahresangelschein besitzt und das Boot zum fischen benutzt.


> Der Bootsliegeplatz kostet jährlich ca. 40 € und ist dann nur für Robertville.


Ich meinte ja eigentlich die Lizenz..., 40 für den Platz hört sich ok an.

@schnupp


> Wenn ja, welche Papiere benötige ich dafür und was
> kosten diese?


Du brauchst:
Jahresschein *B* der Wallonie: ~40Euro
Jahresschein LRPPE: ~60 Euro
Bootslizenz: kostet für Boote ohne Motor ~16Euro - was das mit E- Motor kostet muss ich auch noch rausfinden, da ab dieses Jahr auch motorisiert, zumindestens bis zur Raubfischsaison, dann wird wieder gerudert|supergri.


----------



## schnupp (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo Indefischer,
vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.:m

Vieleicht lernt man sich ja mal am See kennen.

Gruss

Chris


----------



## indefischer (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



> Vieleicht lernt man sich ja mal am See kennen.


Ganz bestimmt, so groß ist er ja nicht. Ich meld mich einfach mal wenns losgeht oder wenn ich die Karten holen geh. Den Postschein, also den Wallonieschein, werd ich mir wohl Freitag besorgen.


----------



## indefischer (8. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

So, hab die neuen Regeln. Hat sich nichts wesentliches geändert.  Laut Plan wird gleich der Forellenbesatz stattfinden. 

Was mich etwas ärgert ist, dass die Straße zwischen Bütgenbach und Wirtzfeld für Autos gesperrt ist, wegen Bauarbeiten. Das Gebiet um die Bacheinläufe ist somit nicht mit dem PKW erreichbar...

War eigentlich einer auf der Hauptversammlung letzte Woche???


----------



## hackebeil (8. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hm, das ist echt doof, ab wann gehts denn wieder los in belgien? konnte heute leider nicht mit indefischer, werd mir den schein nächste woche holen. meinst du für mich lohnt sich der "B"schein für vom boot oder nimmst du mich nicht mehr mit  ?


----------



## indefischer (8. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hackebeil - warum sollt ich dich nicht mehr mitnehmen;+. Du mußt zumindest noch einmal rudern :q.
Die Saison beginnt wie immer am 3. Sa im März, also nächste Woche.
Wir telefonieren....


----------



## hackebeil (12. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hab mir gerade meinen schein geholt, sagt mal seh ich richtig dass das mindestmaß für barsch nun 25 cm und für rotaugen/-feder 18 cm ist? und was nimmt man jetzt als köderfisch????

war das im letzten jahr auch so das man bis juni ausschließlich nach no-kill fangen darf (ausser forelle und die doch so zahlreichen blaufelchen  )


----------



## Shaka (15. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo !

Was habt ihr heute so gefangen ?

Ich habe 5 Forellen wobei 2 etwas kleiner waren (aber Mindestmaß)

Gruß

Shaka


----------



## frank67 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo.

ich war gestern nachmittag und heute 2 stunden aber leider nix gefangen.

wie und wo hast du die 5 forellen gefangen shaka?

ich habe es mit wurm,made und bienenmade mit pose versucht.

keine ahnung was ich falsch gemacht habe,evtl fische ich nicht tief genug weil ich früher nur spinnangel war.

ich bin für jeden tipp dankbar.

gruss:fränk

p.s.  fährt von euch jemand einen silbernen ford escort mit aachener kennzeichen?





gruss:fränk


----------



## hackebeil (17. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@fränk: zum kennzeichen, den gibts hier im forum, wird dich sicherlich bald ansprechen. ;-) aber ich überlasse das ihm.

waren samstag auch den ganzen tag am see, haben es mit spiro, pose und grundmontage versucht, aber leider ergebnislos. in den bächen müssen wohl einige fische gefangen haben (wenn man alles glauben kann).
war am sonntag für sage und schreib 10 minuten mit der angel am wasser und hab eine brasse gefangen, schwimmt wieder. dann wurde das angeln (für die freundin !!) zu langeweilig.
denke werde erst wieder an den ersten warmen tagen fahren. leider sind auch viele fische kurz nach besatz gestorben.


----------



## frank67 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo.

tja,das mit dem glauben ist so eine sache..........:q:q:q.

ich hatte noch nicht mal einen biss aber es kann durchaus sein das die fische nicht da sind wo ich geangelt habe.

ich weiss einfach nicht wie tief ich mit pose fischen muss weil mir die erfahrung an einem solchen gewässer fehlt.

wie tief stellt ihr eure posen?

ich habe am samstag nicht einen angler gesehen der was gefangen hatte was ich allerdings auch nicht besonders beruhigend fand.

für mich stellt sich dann die frage wie es mit dem fischbestand generell aussieht.

wie schon geschrieben,ich bin für jede hilfe dankbar.

gruss:fränk


----------



## hackebeil (17. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hey fränk
wo warst du denn angeln? das problem ist wohl das forellen realtiv standorttreu sind und sie nicht wie in den letzten jahren gut verteilt eingesetzt worden sind sondern nur an 1-2 stellen. die tiefe mit der pose ist schwer zu sagen, sprechen zuviele faktoren mit, ausprobieren! vielleicht sieht man sich mal am wasser dann kann man was fachsimpeln


----------



## frank67 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo.

schwer zu beschreiben wo ich war aber ich versuche es mal.

ich bin von wirtzfeld aus durch die gesperrte baustelle gefahren bis zu einem kleinen parkplatz wo ich unter einer alten brücke durch musste.

dann dort direkt runter zum see.

gegenüber waren die ferienhäuser vom campingplatz und an der stelle lagen 2 boote.

nachdem ich dort kein glück hatte bin ich bis hoch zu den einläufen der beide bäche gegangen aber auch erfolglos.

am sonntag war ich dann auf der anderen seite dort wo ein kleiner bach steil in den see läuft.

dort habe ich mich im prinzip wohler gefühlt weil das wasser dort flacher war aber auch dort nicht ein biss was aber auch an dem miesen wetter gelegen haben könnte(wind,regen,kalt und viele wellen)

meiner meinung nach hätten gerade an dieser stelle forellen stehen müssen..............

am samstag hatte ich meine pose nie tiefer stehen als höchstens 2,50 meter.

ich würde ja gerne mal mit dir fachsimpeln hackebeil aber ich glaube von mir wirst du nicht wirklich viele gute ratschläge bekommen was das angeln am see angeht wobei ich aber nichts dagegen hätte wenn man sich dort mal trifft.

vielen dank im voraus.

gruss:fränk


----------



## indefischer (17. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@Fränk
Das waren hackebeil und ich mit dem Escort .
Die Angeltiefe variier ich so lange bis was beisst.
An der Stelle(mit den zwei Booten), wo du warst, war ich Samstag nach hackebeils Abflug auch noch (erfolglos). Hab da noch einen anderen Angler gesprochen, der leider auch nichts im Netz hatte. Next time...

@Shaka
Na dann mal Petri! Da war wenigstens einer erfolgreich#6. Hast du die im Bach oder im See gefangen?

Wegen dem Hochwasser haben wir die Bäche nicht beangelt. In Wirtzfeld an der Holzwarche war einiges los. Die meisten mit Spinner. Die haben die wohl nur ins Wasser gehalten und damit rumgespielt. Ist nicht so mein Ding...
Auch ohne Biss und Fang war es ein angnehmer Saisonstart.


Im Heft steht, dass 600 kg Forellen eingesetzt werden. Pro Termin? Oder auf die drei Termine verteilt? Weiß das einer?

Und: hat einer was von dem Fischsterben gehört und kann näheres berichten?


----------



## Shaka (17. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo zusammen

genau, am Bach war ich. genau wie gestern ...

leider diesmal nichts.  Ich hab' mit ein paar Angler geredet, alle sind etwas enttäuscht, viele sind schneider nach hause gefahren (auch vorgestern).

egal, die Saison hat gerade erst angefangen.

vielleicht sieht man sich mal am See.

Gruß,

Shaka


----------



## Shaka (17. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



indefischer schrieb:


> Im Heft steht, dass 600 kg Forellen eingesetzt werden. Pro Termin? Oder auf die drei Termine verteilt? Weiß das einer?


Habe gehört, dass das für die ganze Saison insgesamt gilt. Bin aber auch nicht ganz sicher.



indefischer schrieb:


> @Fränk
> Und: hat einer was von dem Fischsterben gehört und kann näheres berichten?


"Fischsterben durch Öffnen der Notschleuse verursacht"


bis dann

shaka


----------



## frank67 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo noch mal.

na,das sind aber keine guten nachrichten.

wenn tausende fische gestorben sind wundert es mich nicht das die fänge sehr bescheiden sind und auch in zukunft bescheiden bleiben werden es sei denn der betreiber der schleuse sorgt für schnellen ersatz.

@indefischer.

wir beide haben uns auf dem parkplatz getroffen am späten nachmittag.

freut mich dich "kennen gelernt" zu haben#h

gruss:fränk

p.s. man darf mit spinner fischen?

ich dachte das wäre bis juni verboten


----------



## frank67 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Dienstag 18. März 2008

Talsperre Bütgenbach

4 Angler verteilt auf ca 150 m

4 verschiedene montage

8 Ruten

innerhalb von ca. 4 Stunden kein einziger Biss.

sind die Fische ausgewandert?

Gruß:Fränk


----------



## hackebeil (19. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

also das mit dem fischsterben ist ja der hammer... wie soll sich da ein bestand vernünftig entwickeln !?!?
@indefischer: ich glaub die beschriebene stelle von fränk war woanders. quasi da wo wir mal auf den stegen geangelt haben nur am ufer, dort wo dieses stahlseil übers wasser verläuft. der untergrund ist da auch sehr flach und recht strukturlos.
@fränk: kopf hoch! momentan ist das wetter auch nicht ideal, warte mal ab bis die ersten sonnenstrahlen das flache wasser erwärmen, dann wird sicherlich die eine oder andere forelle nach insekten jagen

weiss jemand wie lange die baustelle in wirtzfeld noch sein soll?


----------



## Shaka (19. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ich denke auch dass es einfach noch zu kalt ist, ich wollte heute morgen fischen gehen, aber als ich sah wie es wieder geschneit hat, habe ich mich wieder hingelegt.

Gruß

Shaka


----------



## indefischer (19. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Schön da hab ich ja wieder nen Boardie getroffen und ausgerechnet da nicht gefragt "Kennst Du das Anglerboard?".  Nett dich kennegelernt zu haben, Fränk.:m

Tja, das Fischsterben #q. Ich kanns nicht glauben. Hab ich das richtig verstanden: Die Fische wurden durch den Sog aus den See in die Warche gezogen?
Wer weiß denn, welche Fischart primär davon betroffen war?



> @indefischer: ich glaub die beschriebene stelle von fränk war woanders. quasi da wo wir mal auf den stegen geangelt haben nur am ufer, dort wo dieses stahlseil übers wasser verläuft. der untergrund ist da auch sehr flach und recht strukturlos.


 Genau da war ich .



> Dienstag 18. März 2008
> 
> Talsperre Bütgenbach
> 
> ...


Wo ward ihr denn genau?

Was das "Nichtfangen" angeht, glaube ich nicht, dass das Fischsterben damit zu hat. Ich schließe mich der Meinung an, dass es mit steigenden Temperaturen besser wird #:.


----------



## Shaka (19. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ich denke bei den Temperaturen ist das "auf Grund" angeln die einzige Angelmethode die Erfolg verspricht.

Oder wie seht ihr das ?

Ich war vor ein paar Wochen am Weiher fischen, nur die Angeln mit der Grundmontage haben gefangen.

Gruß

Shaka

P.S.: Da wo das Stahlseil gespannt ist, gehe ich auch oft hin.


----------



## frank67 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo.

dann treffen wir uns doch einfach alle mal am stahlseil

@indefischer.

als ich dein kennzeichen sah dachte ich mir fast das du hier aus dem board bist aber da warst du schon um die ecke und ich wollte dir deine zeit nicht rauben weil es ja eh schon recht spät war.

zum fischsterben.

es steht ja nun mal fest das es für die fänge nicht förderlich ist wenn MEHRERE TAUSEND fische verendet sind.

das ist das mehrfache der besatzmenge eines ganzen jahres.

gruss:fränk


----------



## hackebeil (20. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ja denka aber das es sich da überwiegend um nen rotaugenschwarm oder barsche handelte. sicherlich kann so ne grundmontage teilweise  besser sein. man muss nur aufpassen das man nicht zu tief kommt. von daher eine rute grund eine rute mit pose und ab dafür. ostern gehts zum forellenteich, vielleicht werd ich da erfolgreicher


----------



## barbenangler (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Ich hab eine Frage könnte mir jemand sagen ob man in Bütgenbach vom Ufer mit Blinker Hecht, Zander oder Barsch gut Fangen kann.Will mal im Mai auf Raubfisch probieren.#:


----------



## Shaka (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



barbenangler schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Frage könnte mir jemand sagen ob man in Bütgenbach vom Ufer mit Blinker Hecht, Zander oder Barsch gut Fangen kann.Will mal im Mai auf Raubfisch probieren.#:


 
Ja, aber erst ab Juni, bis dann ist Schonzeit für Raubfische.


----------



## barbenangler (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Ja das stimmt aber Hecht und Barsch darf man nur im schiffbaren nicht Fischen oder?|kopfkrat Zumindest so steht es bei den Schonzeiten.


----------



## Shaka (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



barbenangler schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt aber Hecht und Barsch darf man nur im schiffbaren nicht Fischen oder?|kopfkrat Zumindest so steht es bei den Schonzeiten.


 
Also das Papier von 2008 ist in meiner Anglerjacke zuhaus, und das Papier von 2007 habe ich hier im Büro.

Dass was ich schreibe gilt zumindest für 2007.

Der See von Bütgenbach ist schiffbar, oder zumindest gleichgestellt. das steht unter den Schonzeiten:

Schiffbare und gleichgestellte Wasserläufe: Seen von Bütgenbach , ..., Robertville, ...

2007 war bis zum 2. Juni das Angeln auf Raubfisch überall verboten.

vom 2. Juni bis zum ersten Oktober überall erlaubt

vom 1. Oktober bis Ende Dezember nur im nichtschiffbaren Gewässer verboten.

Ich muss mal den neuen Schein holen und vergleichen, aber erst heute abend.

Gruß

Shaka


----------



## Spiroholic (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo zusammen!!

Lese das Forum schon eine ganze weile und hab mich jetzt mal 
angemeldet.
Jetzt dann gleich mal ein paar Fragen zum Fischen in Bütgenbach.

1. Ist es momentan erlaubt mit Sbirolino und Fliege zu Fischen,oder 
bekommt man dann sofort die Rote Karte bei einer Kontrolle.??
2. Was ist alternativ (außer mit Pose)dazu eine fängige Methode um Forellen zu fangen.??
3. Wie siehts da momentan Wettermäßig aus,muss ich einen Eispickel 
einpacken oder geht das so ??
4. Welche und wie viele Fische hat es bei diesem "Störfall" aus dem 
See gesaugt.

Würde mich sehr über Antworten von den Spezialisten hier freuen.


----------



## barbenangler (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Die Frage 2 kann ich dir beantworten. Man kann noch auf Grund angeln.


----------



## Spiroholic (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Danke für die Antwort @ Barbenangler,hab mir schon sowas gedacht und hab 
mir mal folgende Montage gedacht.

Ein langes Vorfach an das ich 2 Einzelhaken  montiert habe.
Die Haken kann man noch in der höhe verstellen und darunter 
ein Grundblei.Weiß nicht ob das jetzt verständlich geschrieben ist.
Ist halt wie ein Seitenarmsystem für Felchen. 
Wie ist die Meinung dazu,ist so was dort zu gebrauchen.?? 
Hat das schon mal jemand versucht ?


----------



## Shaka (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Probieren geht über studieren.

Ich habe das noch nicht ausprobiert, hört sich vielversprechend an.

aber mit zwei Angeln, kannst du ja 2 Montagen gleichzeitig testen und sehen womit du besser fängst.

Wie ich schon ein paar Beiträge früher meinte, dass die Grundmontage bei den Temperaturen besser ist.

Denn unten am Grund  ist ist das Wasser im Moment wärmer als an der Oberfläche.


----------



## barbenangler (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Shaka wenn du bei Bütgenbach angelst kannst du mir sagen was es da alles für Fische gibt.


----------



## Shaka (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Da bin ich leicht überfragt,

gesehen habe ich Hechte, Barsche, Forellen und  Rotaugen.

Da sollen aber noch Zander und andere Fische sein, gesehen habe ich die aber noch nie. Das ist ja auch erst meine 3. Saison. 

Ich denke Indefischer oder Hackebeil wissen da besser bescheid. Oder ?

Wie mir aus bester Quelle erzählt wurde,  hat Helmuth (einer Kontrolleure) vor 2 Jahren in aller letzer Sekunde verhindert, das ein Wels eingesetzt wurde.

Gruß

Shaka


----------



## barbenangler (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Danke für deine mühe.

Gruß barbenangler


----------



## Johnnie Walker (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



Shaka schrieb:


> Also das Papier von 2008 ist in meiner Anglerjacke zuhaus, und das Papier von 2007 habe ich hier im Büro.
> 
> Dass was ich schreibe gilt zumindest für 2007.
> 
> ...



wie is das denn jetzt gemeint ?
heißt das, dass man vllt in (nicht)schiffbaren gewässern trotzschonzeit auf Hecht und CO angeln kann ?

VLG


----------



## Spiroholic (27. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Habs mir heute morgen noch mal angetan am See
zu fischen.Trotz Thermoanzug war es ziemlich 
frisch.Reichlich kate Füße und abgestorbene 
Finger waren auch nicht besonders hilfreich.
Als Zugabe waren noch Schneeschauern dazwischen,
und ein paar Penetrante Enten rundeten das ganze ab.
Nicht mal ein Zupfer an den Ruten,nullkommanix.
Schlussendlich hab ich mir dann noch eine meiner Ruten 
kaputt gemacht.Ein* schööööner* Tag......
Das muss erst mal noch ein ganzes Stück wärmer werden,ich 
denke momentan geht da nicht viel.


----------



## frank67 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo.

genau so kenne ich das auch bisher vom see in bütgenbach.

4 ansitze und nicht ein einziger biss.

klar liegt das auch am wetter aber ob es nur daran liegt...................?

gruss:fränk


----------



## alex-racer (27. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo,

Also Büttgenbach ist ein Karpitel für sich, ich Angele schon einige Jahre am See.
Ist jetzt zu der Jahreszeit wirklich vom Angelplatz abhängi ob man fängt oder nicht.
Forellen stehen jetzt fast immer an der Staumauer, und ein Tip von mir Probiert es mal mit Mehlwurm ca 1,50-2,00 meter tief an einer leichten Pose.

Ich gehe meistens in Bütgenbach auf Karpfen sind richtig schöne dicke Brummer drinne.
Bin aber auch mal gespannt ob wirklich so viele Fische bei dem Schleusenunfall gestorben sind.
Sobal es jetzt wärmer wird werde ich auch wieder dort sein.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Spiroholic (27. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo

An der Staumauer hab ich vor 2 Wochen,als es noch ein wenig 
wärmer war 2 schöne Bachforellen landen können.
Hab sie mit Nassfliege am Sbiro überlisten können.
Ist das nun erlaubt damit zu Fischen oder erst ab Juni.??
Falls das der Fall ist ,dann war das mit den Forellen Angler Latein.

Was ist mit Power Bait und so,darf man das an den Haken packen.??

Wo sind denn sonst noch gute Plätze um auf Forelle zu Angeln.??
Und noch ne Frage ,- 

Was ist mit der Warche hinter der Staumauer ,
mit welchen Gerät darf man dort Fischen,nur Fliege oder geht das auch 
mit Sbirolino und Co.?
Hoffe ich hab jetzt niemandem ein Loch in den Rechner gefragt,aber wennste Bescheid weiß, dann weiße Bescheid.


----------



## Shaka (28. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



Spiroholic schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> An der Staumauer hab ich vor 2 Wochen,als es noch ein wenig
> wärmer war 2 schöne Bachforellen landen können.
> ...


 
Keine Ahnung, ich denke die reden von Köderfische und Blinker, und nicht Fliegen, denn Fliegenfischen ist erlaubt, soweit ich weiss.


Spiroholic schrieb:


> Was ist mit Power Bait und so,darf man das an den Haken packen.??


 
Dürfte kein Problem sein. Funktioniert das gut ?



Spiroholic schrieb:


> Und noch ne Frage ,-
> 
> Was ist mit der Warche hinter der Staumauer ,
> mit welchen Gerät darf man dort Fischen,nur Fliege oder geht das auch
> mit Sbirolino und Co.?


 
Zwischen den Talsperren Bütgenbach und Robertville ist leider strengstes Angelverbot. Man sagte mir, Kontrolle wäre 100 % sicher.

ich glaube das steht auch in dem kleinen Heft. Sonst wäre ich schon längst mal da gewesen.

Gruß

Shaka


----------



## Spiroholic (28. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Danke erst mal für die Antworten.

Das mit den Fliegen hatte sehr gut funktioniert,ich hatte viele
Anfasser ,auch direkt am Ufer,war erst selbst total platt.
Muss man eigentlich mit allem Gerät 50 Meter Abstand zur Staumauer 
haben,oder gilt das nur für Blinker und anderes größeres Zeug.?
Zu dem Power Bait kann ich noch nix berichten,hab das gestern versucht,
aber leider nix.Ich werde das mal mit den Bienenmaden versuchen.
Das mit der Dropshot Montage muss ich auch nochmal versuchen,dann aber mit einer Knackigen Rute,denn wenn das zu nah am Ufer liegt,steht das ganze zu schräg im Wasser.Und dann kommt noch hinzu das der Untergrund ziemlich schnell das Blei hängen lässt.Werde damit mal bis Juni warten,
bevor ich da was dran habe ,das noch Schonzeit hat.
Na dann will ich mal hoffen das ich den Mr.Schleck mal zu Gesicht bekomme,hab da male als ich da war niemanden gesehen.
Gibts da eine E-Mail Adresse von dem Menschen,dann kann man mal direkt fragen.

#:


----------



## indefischer (29. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@Spiroholic
Willkommen im Board und Petri zu den Forellen am Spiro.
Wenn du den Herrn Schleck zu Gesicht bekommen willst, kannst du auch zu ihm. Er wohnt auf der Hauptstraße in Bütgenbach -  Nr.19. Dort gibts auch die Bootslizenzen.


----------



## Spiroholic (29. März 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Danke dir für die Info Indefischer,
werde ich glatt mal machen beim nächsten Seebesuch.


----------



## hackebeil (2. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

nix mehr los in bütgenbach? werd samstag nochmal gehen, vielleicht eine schönes ansitzen oder wenns kalt ist mir dem spiro! wer ist noch da?


----------



## frank67 (2. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

nimm dir skischuhe mit,da liegt noch schnee.

gruss:fränk


----------



## Shaka (3. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ich gehe morgen früh mal mein Glück versuchen. Das erste Mal für dieses Jahr am See.|supergri


----------



## hackebeil (3. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

schnee? also ich komm doch schon aus der verschneitesten eifel, hier ist garnix mehr. werd mal gucken wie das wetter samstag ist und spontan sein.


----------



## Spiroholic (3. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Donnerstag
April 3
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Nebelig
N/A º / 1 º
Freitag
April 4
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nebelig
7 º / 3 º
Samstag
April 5
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Schauer
5 º / -1 º
Sonntag
April 6
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Schneeschauer
2 º / -2 º
Sieht nicht gut aus für das WE.


----------



## frank67 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo leute.

ich war heute vormittag noch mal am see,wieder schneider.

dieses mal hatte ich zumindest 2 mal fischkontakt.

ich hatte eine rute auf grund mit powerbait+bienenmade und eine rute mit pose und wurm.

auf grund hatte ich einen biss,einige sekunden hab ich den fisch recht heftig gespührt aber dann was das vorfach glatt durch.

keine ahnung ob das ein materialfehler war oder ein hecht wobei ich immer dachte das hechte nicht auf powerbait beissen.

an der rute mit pose hab ich den anschlag kläglich verhauen(schnurschleife im wasser die mir nicht aufgefallen ist)

das wetter war übrigens mega klasse und der schnee ist auch alle weg.

euch allen ein kräftiges petri.

gruss:fränk


----------



## Shaka (4. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo,

auch ich war heute morgen bis ca. 11Uhr30 an der Staumauer.

Einen richtigen Biss hatte ich nicht, aber die Würmer wurden trotzdem immer kürzer. Also war da doch was dran. |kopfkrat

Bis dann,


Gruß

Shaka


----------



## hackebeil (5. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ach wir sind doch angler! es gibt nur falsche kleidung!


----------



## baerlefant (7. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte in nächster Zeit in Bütgenbach am See angeln gehen. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich in Berg eine vernüftige Stelle finde?

Desweiteren hab ich mich hier im Forum und auf der Seite des Tourismusverbandes mal schlau gemacht.
Ich brauche also den Schein der wallonischen Regierung (Aoder B) und den Schein der LRPPE. Soweit klar.
Nun bin ich aber hier:http://www.eastbelgium.com/de/freizeits/freizeit_sport8.html
darauf aufmerksam geworden, dass ich für Bütgenbach und Robertville für die Zeit von März bis Juni den "B-Schein" der Regierung benötige. Ist das richtig so, dass ich mit dem A-Schein erst ab Juni angeln darf? Fänd ich blöd...

Grüße,

Alex


----------



## frank67 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo.

soweit ich weiss ist der b schein nur dazu da um vom boot bzw. steg angeln zu dürfen und um waten zu dürfen aber zeitlich dürfte es kein unterschied zu dem a schein geben.

bei tages oder wochenkarten sieht das wohl anders aus,diese gelten ab 1. juni.

ALLE ANGABEN OHNE GEWÄHR.

ich hab den b schein obwohl ich kein boot besitze aber weil ich auch in der warche und holzwarche angeln möchte wird das ohne waten nur schwer möglich sein.

was die guten stellen angeht,ich kenne bis jetzt nur schlechte.

gruss:fränk


----------



## baerlefant (7. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Im Sinne von gut, meinte ich "verkehrsgünstig", d.h. wo ich mich nicht erstmal einen Kilometer durch's Gebüsch schlagen muss. 

Ich hab mal in dem Flyer der Touristinfo geschaut, da steht auch nix drin, dass der A-Schein zeitlich begrenzt sei.

Kann ich denn im Moment mir einen Tagesschein holen oder muss ich bis Juni eigentlich einen Jahresschein haben, um angeln zu dürfen.

Grüße,

Alex


----------



## frank67 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo

soweit ich weiss sind tagesscheine erst ab juni gültig,keine ahnung welchen sinn das haben soll.

fahr in berg einfach den schidern nach die mit see/lac/meer ausgewiesen sind,dann kannst du theoretisch bis in den see hinein fahren.

zur zeit sind da auch noch parkplätze frei aber keine ahnung wie das zum sommer hin aussieht.

gruss:fränk


----------



## hackebeil (8. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

im sommer kannst du das knicken, da sind auch die ganzen badegäste. mit den scheinen stimmt das meiner meinung nach so, wie fränk das erklärt hat. parkmöglichkeiten hab ich immer gefunden, schliesslich geht man früh angeln, bevor badegäste da sind


----------



## indefischer (8. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@baerlefant
Willkommen hier im Board.
Wenn du jetzt schon dort fischen möchtest benötigst du definitiv den Jahresschein der LRPPE zusätzlich zum Schein A oder B der Wallonie. 
Übrings, sogesehen ist der ganze See ist eine Stelle. Groß ist er ja nicht. Und wann es wo besser als anderswo ist, hängt wie überall von Wind, Wetter und Temperaturschichtung ab. Mit der Zeit wirst du bestimmt deine Erfahrungen machen.

@fränk


> ich hab den b schein obwohl ich kein boot besitze aber weil ich auch in der warche und holzwarche angeln möchte wird das ohne waten nur schwer möglich sein.


Fränk, wenn es zwei Bäche gibt, bei denen einwaten nicht nötig ist, sind das die Warche und die Holzwarche.  Die sind so schmal und klein, das man vom Ufer überall gut rankommt. 
In der Weser(Vesdre) in der wir auch angeln dürfen, ist waten eher angesagt.


----------



## baerlefant (8. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Vielen Dank für die Infos!

Werd mich dann mal nach Belgien aufmachen. Vielleicht sieht man sich mal.

Grüße,

Alex


----------



## frank67 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



alex-racer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Also Büttgenbach ist ein Karpitel für sich, ich Angele schon einige Jahre am See.
> Ist jetzt zu der Jahreszeit wirklich vom Angelplatz abhängi ob man fängt oder nicht.
> ...


 
hallo.

das wäre dann aber schlecht,man denke an den schleusenunfall.

wenn die forellen im winter fast immer an der staumauer stehen kann man sich denken das da einige "den bach runter gegangen sind"

gruss:fränk


----------



## frank67 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

soderle.

meine erste bütgenbach forelle.

38 cm

gefangen auf pose mit wurm.

ca.300 m von der staumauer entfernt im uferbereich.

hat ja auch lange genug gedauert aber von nun an wird alles besser.

gruss:fränk #h#h#h


----------



## alex-racer (11. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@fränk67

Sagte ich doch Staumauer :m kannst einem alten Hasen ruhig glauben.

Ja da sag ich mal Petri Heil zu der schönen Forelle.

Vielleicht trift man sich ja mal zum gemeinsamen Angeln.


Gruß Alex


----------



## Spiroholic (11. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Petri Fränk ,schönes Tier.
An welcher Seite der Staumauer hast du gefischt.??
Wie stehts mit den Temperaturen am See ??

Ich glaube ich gehmal schnell in den Garten Würmer suchen .


----------



## frank67 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo.

also,ich bin durch bütgenbach durch gefahren unter der hohen brücke hindurch und dann geht es rechts nach berg bzw.talsperre ab.

ich hab dann direkt an der staumauer geparkt und bin dann ca. 200 bis 300 meter,auf dem wanderweg,nach oben gegangen.

dort war eine kleine einbuchtung wo gerade mal für einen angler platz ist.

etwas weiter unten richtung mauer ist zwar etwas mehr platz aber dann ist man unter umständen im gesperrten bereich.

auf beiden seiten des sees sind schilder an den bäumen angebracht wo man sieht bis wohin man gehen darf und meiner meinung nach sind das eher gute 100 meter wobei ja in den regeln steht das das angeln 50 meter im bereich der staumauer verboten ist.

ich hab dann über tag einige angler gesehen denen das völlig egal war und die standen unmittelbar an der mauer und fischten dort mit spinner und köderfisch,naja.

ich hatte den ganzen tag auch nur diesen einen biss und am nächsten tag hab ich es auf der anderen seite versucht aber dort ging gar nichts und die hängergefahr ist echt riesen gross.

gruss:fränk

p.s.  zu der temeperatur.
gestern war es viel zu windig und die gefühlte temperatur lag nahe dem gefrierpunkt.

in der eifel dauert der winter halt eben ein paar wochen länger aber ich kenne das nicht anders.


----------



## indefischer (13. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Petri zum Fisch, Fränk#6



> auf beiden seiten des sees sind schilder an den bäumen angebracht wo man sieht bis wohin man gehen darf und meiner meinung nach sind das eher gute 100 meter wobei ja in den regeln steht das das angeln 50 meter im bereich der staumauer verboten ist.



Die Schilder scheinen neu zu sein. Das ist ja ein Ding. Ich hab bisher nur gelesen, dass das Abstandsgebot für Boote gilt. 

Wer war schonmal an den Weihern Borchene oder Mangobroux angeln und kann etwas darüber berichten? Ich stelle mir vor, dass es dort einfacher ist an die Forellen ranzukommen.


----------



## frank67 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo.

die schilder sehen asbach uralt aus und sind nur mit viel glück zu finden.

wenn du auf der berger seite von der staumauer bist und auf die andere seite gehst findest du ein schild an einem baum direkt bei der sitzgruppe die dort steht kurz vor der kleinen brücke.

in den regeln steh aber drin das das angeln dort verboten ist und nicht nur ein verbot für boote.

auf dieser seite hatte ich versucht zu angeln aber es war eine katastrophe,ein hänger nach dem anderen,keine ahnung ob da alte bäume im wasser liegen oder was auch immer.......|gr:

ich werde den eindruck nicht los das in dem see zur zeit eher wenig fisch ist weil ich auch keine "beifänge" habe wie zb rotaugen.

mal abwarten wie es geht wenn das wetter besser ist.

gruss:fränk

p.s. ich hab mal im internet nach den weihern geschaut und wenn es die orte sind die ich gefunden habe sind die ja ewig weit weg von bütgenbach.

kann mir jemand sagen wo sich diese beiden weiher befinden?


----------



## baerlefant (13. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Nachdem ich nun die offiziellen Scheine für Bütgenbach/Robertville habe, habe ich heute auch mein Glück versucht. War in Berg unterhalb des Restaurant's "Seeblick" (o.ä.), also vor der Staumauer. Verbotsschilder habe ich keine gesehen und 50m Abstand zur Mauer waren's alle Mal.
Dafür nix gefangen (Pose+Wurm), 1mal abgeknabbert. Ansonsten war's schweine kalt und ungemütlich, der Wind stand genau auf's Ufer, sodass die Pose immer an Land getrieben wurde. War nervig.
Gegenüber saß auch jemand (auf der Bütgenbacher Seite zwischen Mauer und Flussmündung). Soweit ich das mitgekriegt hab, war es da aber auch eher ruhig.
Nächste Woche bin ich in Holland und danach hoffe ich mal auf wärmeres Wetter.

Grüße,

Alex


----------



## frank67 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo.

da wo der dir gegenüber sass hatte ich es auch versucht aber ein hänger nach dem anderen.

genau dort auf dieser höhe findest du auch das schild oberhalb auf dem weg aber das teil ist nicht mal Din A 4 gross.


das problem mit dem wind hatte ich  auch und darum konnte ich nur den uferbereich abfischen was mir aber meine erste forelle einbrachte.

gruss:fränk


----------



## baerlefant (13. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Petri @ fränk !

Eine Forelle (o.ä.) hat te sich frecherweise ml gezeigt, sprang und verschwand wieder. 
Also ist noch mindestens eine da :m


----------



## frank67 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



baerlefant schrieb:


> Petri @ fränk !
> 
> Eine Forelle (o.ä.) hat te sich frecherweise ml gezeigt, sprang und verschwand wieder.
> Also ist noch mindestens eine da :m


 

oh oh.

und ich dachte ich hätte die letzte erwischt.....|muahah:

die eine die du gesehen hast will ich dann aber auch noch haben oder sollen wir es mal zusammen versuchen?

gruss:fränk


----------



## baerlefant (13. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

wenns mal klappt. Die nächsten 2 Wochen wirds allerdings nix.


----------



## frank67 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo.

sind streamer und kleine spinner zur zeit in den seen und/oder flüssen erlaubt?

in den regel steht es mal so und mal so.

einmal heisst es das spinner der grösse 0 und 1 erlaubt sind und dann lese ich das künstliche köder generell verboten sind.

gruss:fränk


----------



## hackebeil (14. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

verboten, bis zum juni. hab nix von spinner mit der grösse 0 und 1 gelesen, wo steht das denn?


----------



## frank67 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



indefischer schrieb:


> Es hat sich gelohnt. Dachte erst ich muß als Schneider den Heimweg antreten, als ich gegen späten Nachmittag endlich Biss hatte. Ne schöne Bachforelle von 52cm hing am Streamer. Größte Forelle die ich überhaupt je gefangen hab. Der Tag war gerettet:vik:.
> War sonst keiner los????
> Gruß
> indefischer


 

meine frage bezüglich des streamers war auf diesen beitrag von indefischer bezogen weil dieser auch aus dem monat märz stammt aber nicht aus diesem jahr.

das mit den spinnern muss ich gleich noch mal suchen und dann werde ich ich wieder melden.

gruss:fränk


----------



## frank67 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



indefischer schrieb:


> hallo Shaka, willkommen im Board.
> Hab grad nochmal nachgelesen. Dieses jahr gabs zum Jahresschein nämlich nen dreisprachiges Heft mit Regeln der LRPPE. Dort steht das *bis zum 1. Sa im Juni *Köderfische und Kunstköder verboten sind(allerdings nur in niederländisch und französisch, das deutsche wurde wohl vergessen). Im Touri-Angelinfo steht, dass bis zum 1. Sa im Juni "nur mit natürlichen und künstlichen Ködern kleiner als 6 cm, sowie Spinner der Grösse 0 bis 1" geangelt werden darf. Muss da wohl mal anrufen. Heute ist übrings dort angeln verboten, da gleich der Besatz stattfindet.
> Gruß
> indefischer


 
hallo noch mal.

das mit den spinnern hatte ich wohl hier aufgeschnappt und in den regeln steht davon nichts drin sondern in der touristen angelinfo.

sorry inde das du schon wieder von mir zittiert worden bist.

meine frage nun,sind spinner der grösse 0-1 und streamer erlaubt oder nun doch nicht?

gruss:fränk


----------



## indefischer (15. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



> sorry inde das du schon wieder von mir zittiert worden bist.


 Überhaupt kein Problem, außer dass „zitiert“ nur mit einem „t“ geschrieben wird |supergri :m.

  Zur Klärung deiner Fragen setzt du dich am besten mit dem Fischereiaufseher in Verbindung. Der Name und die Nummer findest du hier Im Thema und auch in deinem Regelheftchen.


Ich werde nächste Woche meine Bootslizenz verlängern und bei der Gelegenheit noch mal einige Köder mitnehmen und ihn fragen.


----------



## frank67 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo.

da hatte ich wohl einen nervösen finger als ich zitieren schrieb.:q

wäre nett wenn du uns bescheid sagen würdest nach dem du das mit den ködern in erfahrung gebracht hast.

gruss:fränk#h


----------



## belgiumpower (19. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo

sind hier auch leute, die mit boot auf'm bütgenbacher see angeln?


----------



## frank67 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo.

ich habe mit dem herrn schleck gesprochen und er sagte mir folgendes.

spinner und streamer sind bis zum 1 juni in den seen generell verboten aber in den flüssen auch in der raubfischschonzeit erlaubt.

ich hab am samstag ca 400m oberhalb der brücke von wirtzfeld 2 bachforellen auf spinner grösse 1 fangen können welche sicher am vortag eingesetzt worden sind.

beide ziemlich genau 28cm lang.

gruss:fränk


----------



## hackebeil (21. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

petri fränk!

konnte heute auch einige forellen überlisten, bis auf eine schwimmen sie wieder. 
hab auch mal mit nem bauarbeiter gesprochen, die baustelle dauert wahrscheindlich noch bis juli!!!
endlich kommt das schöne wetter und man kann wieder forellen springen sehen


----------



## Spiroholic (21. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Mal ne blöde frage.Wie geht das hier mit dem einstellen von Bildern.
Hab gad mal versucht ein  Bild hier rein zustellen,aber irgendwie 
steh ich wohl voll auf der leitung.
Danke im voraus.


----------



## frank67 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo

du musst wenn du eine antwort erstellst oben in der leiste auf die büroklammer gehen.

obere reihe,drittes symbol von rechts.

dann deine datei suchen und hoch laden.

gruss:fränk


----------



## frank67 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



hackebeil schrieb:


> petri fränk!
> 
> konnte heute auch einige forellen überlisten, bis auf eine schwimmen sie wieder.
> hab auch mal mit nem bauarbeiter gesprochen, die baustelle dauert wahrscheindlich noch bis juli!!!
> endlich kommt das schöne wetter und man kann wieder forellen springen sehen


 

petri hackebeil.

hast du auch bachforellen in der warche gefangen?

gruss:fränk


----------



## Spiroholic (22. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Danke @fränk67 werde das mal so versuchen mit dem Hochladen.


----------



## Spiroholic (22. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Ich hab mal ein Bildchen vom See gemacht.


B-Bach.jpg

Wer möchte kann ja mal gute Angelstellen markieren und dann hier wieder einstellen.Also ich kenne leider noch keine guten,aber die "Aln Hasen" haben bestimmt den ein oder anderen Tipp auf lager.


----------



## indefischer (22. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Petri Jungs!

Hab Mister Schleck heute meine Fliegendose offenbart. Also, meine selbstgebundenen Maraboustreamer kann ich ohne Sorge in See und Bach verwenden. Die Streamer sind maximal 4cm lang.

Hab natürlich auch ein bisschen gefischt und konnte eine Forelle überlisten. War leider keine Regenbogen, deshalb schwimmt sie wieder. Wieso kann ich keine Bachforelle abschädeln #q?

Die Warche am Seeanfang ist voll mit Weissfischen, die zu laichen beginnen. Karpfen stehen kurz vor der Brücke. Hab die fast mit der Hand gefüttert. Die warten wohl noch bis zum Einzug in die Laichgebiete. Ab nächster Woche sind die ja auch dort vor uns Anglern sicher |supergri.


----------



## indefischer (22. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Ach so Spiro. 
Die Stellen! 
Das ist ja immer so ne Sache. Für mich persönlich gibt es dort so gut wie keine Hotspots. Ich angel mal hier mal dort und richte mich nach Wind und Wetter und vor allem was ich fangen will. Was die Forellen angeht, und das steht hier schon geschrieben, ist es an der Staumauer und an den Bacheinlaüfen bzw. Bächen ganz gut. Also entweder am Anfang oder am Ende des Sees :m. Mittendrin suchst du dir nen Wolf.


----------



## Spiroholic (22. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Also geht das dann doch mit Streamer im See zu fischen,meine sind auf jeden fall kleiner als 4 cm.Puh da bin ich erst mal beruigt.War am Sonntag mit Streamer bei der Staumauer ,hab aber in 4 Stunden nur ein paar Nachläufer gehabt+einen leichten Anfasser.Also wieder Schneider Nachhause gefahren.Beim nächsten mal gehts bestimmt besser ,das Wasser muss noch nen tick wärmer werden.


----------



## indefischer (22. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@spiro
Wenn dich am Sonntag da so ein Typ mit dem Fahrrad angelabert hat, dann war ich das . Der mit dem ich da sprach hatte auch nen Streamer am Spiro.


----------



## Spiroholic (22. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Genau ,erwischt.Hab mir schon sowas gedacht das du dich auch hier im Forum tummelst.
Werden uns bestimmt dort noch mal treffen.Aber erst mal gehts nach Norwegen,dann erst wieder Bachforellen am See.


----------



## indefischer (22. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Da wo du warst, hab ich letztes Jahr ganz gut gefangen.
Wir sehen uns sicher noch mal.
Viel Erfolg in Norge!


----------



## frank67 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



indefischer schrieb:


> Petri Jungs!
> 
> Hab Mister Schleck heute meine Fliegendose offenbart. Also, meine selbstgebundenen Maraboustreamer kann ich ohne Sorge in See und Bach verwenden. Die Streamer sind maximal 4cm lang.
> 
> ...


 
hallo.

dann weiß der schleck nicht was er sagt.

zu mir sagte er das im see alle streamer bis zu juni verboten sind und nur in den bächen erlaubt.

er meinte das es ihm zwar egal wäre aber nicht der polizei oder dem forstamt.

in den regeln steht das auch so geschrieben ohne einschränkung der grösse.

wenn du gerne bachforellen haben möchtest indefischer dann geh direkt oberhalb der brücke von wirtzfeld in die warche.

ich hab da am samstag innerhalb von 30 min 2 fangen können.

die haben dort mit sicherheit einige kilo am freitag eingesetzt.

gruss:fränk


----------



## hackebeil (23. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

naja, wenn man sich noch unsicher ist sollt man am besten noch bis juni warten. hab meine forellen alle mit made gefangen... 
hotspots sind was forelle angeht fast überall im see, hab auch schon fast an jeder stelle eine gefangen, genau so wie hechte.

@fränk: darf man an deiner besagten brücke angeln? hab aus den vorjahren im kopf, dass man da erst ab juni angeln darf.... belehr mich mal

also leute, forellen gibts viele, wäre schön wenns auch so bleibt, also nicht alles abknüppeln......


----------



## indefischer (23. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Nochmal ein letztes Wort von mir zu den Streamern. Also, ich glaube schon, dass der Mann weiß was er sagt :q. 

In dem Gebiet hinter der Brücke in der Warche (von der Brücke 200m bachaufwärts) darf man bis 30.April angeln. Dann ist dort bis 30.Juni Laichschongebiet. Wie gesagt, die Fische stehen schon Schlange.


----------



## frank67 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo.

genau so wie indefischer es geschrieben hat ist es auch.

bis ende april ist das angeln an der brücke erlaubt.

wenn man so ca. 200 m von der brücke aus die warche hoch geht liegt dort nach den ersten 3 oder 4 flusswindungen ein schild wo drauf steht das ab dort das angeln verboten ist.

wie gesagt,das schild LIEGT dort,hat sicher jemand raus gerissen.,also aufpassen.

ich denke auch das thema streamer ist hiermit durch,muss sich halt jeder selbst seine infos sammeln.

schöne grüsse und viel erfolg.

gruss:fränk


----------



## Spiroholic (23. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

An der Brücke möchte ich das auch mal versuchen.
Wie komme ich am einfachsten dort hin,und gibt es da genügend stellen zum Fischen oder muss man sehr früh dort hin.
Hatte ich erwähnt das ich heute die Fischerprüfung bestanden habe:vik::vik::vik:.Besser spät als nie.!!


----------



## frank67 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



Spiroholic schrieb:


> An der Brücke möchte ich das auch mal versuchen.
> Wie komme ich am einfachsten dort hin,und gibt es da genügend stellen zum Fischen oder muss man sehr früh dort hin.
> Hatte ich erwähnt das ich heute die Fischerprüfung bestanden habe:vik::vik::vik:.Besser spät als nie.!!


 

hallo.

glückwunsch erst mal zur bestandenen prüfung.

an der brücke direkt ist das wasser überwiegend ruhig aber auch relativ flach.

weiter nach oben ist es dann eher schnell fliessend mit einigen ruhigeren stellen.

zu der brücke kommt man zur zeit am besten wenn man in büllingen abfährt.

am besten du schaust mal bei google earth und dann siehst du auch den weg der zur brücke führt.

in büllingen richtung sportplatz und nicht nach bütgenbach oder dergleichen fahren.

gruss:fränk


----------



## Spiroholic (23. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Habs mir eben mal angeschaut.Prima beschreibung,und ne menge Weg gespart.
Hatte keine ahnung das man dort schon runter fahren kann,danke Fränk.


----------



## frank67 (24. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo.

ich hab das auch nur per zufall gesehen aber man kommt dann quasi direkt an der brücke raus und spart mal eben so 5-10km.

wenn du von losheim in büllingen rein fährst geht das oben auf der kuppe,kurz vor dem zebrastreifen glaube ich,bei einer älteren kneipe rechts rein,links an der kleinen insel vorbei,dann wieder nach links abbiegen und dann scharf rechts und dann im prinzip nur noch gerade aus.

vor der baustelle kannst du dann rechts am strassenrand parken aber pass auf das die noch mit ihren baufahrzeugen durch kommen,ansonsten ist dein pkw wahrscheinlich am haken und das wird teuer in belgien.

ich hoffe ich finde dort nach meiner beschreibung selber noch einen parkplatz aber ich denke wir sollten hier alle zusammen halten und uns gegenseitig helfen.#h

evtl. können wir ja alle mal zusammen dort ein wochenende mit zelten oder so verbringen,kaltes bier dazu,den grill anschmeissen und zum angeln wird sich dann sicher auch noch etwas zeit finden.

gruss:fränk


----------



## alex-racer (24. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo,

Bin heute auch eine halbe Stunde Kreuz und Quer gefahren um zur Brücke zu kommen.
Ist im moment echt nicht einfach, von Bütgenbach aus soll aber ab nächster Woche wieder offen sein.

Habe heute einen schönen Schuppi landen können, ist zwar noch kein richtig großer aber dafür das ich diese Jahr das erste mal am See war bin ich zufrieden.

Ach, und der Karpfen Schwimmt natürlich wieder.

Hier mal ein Bild,


----------



## frank67 (24. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



alex-racer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Bin heute auch eine halbe Stunde Kreuz und Quer gefahren um zur Brücke zu kommen.
> Ist im moment echt nicht einfach, von Bütgenbach aus soll aber ab nächster Woche wieder offen sein.
> ...


hallo

petri erst mal zu dem schönen fisch.

lies meine beschreibung und dann musst du nicht kreuz und quer fahren.

es führt ein weg direkt von büllingen bis an die brücke.

gruss:fränk


----------



## hackebeil (24. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



alex-racer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Bin heute auch eine halbe Stunde Kreuz und Quer gefahren um zur Brücke zu kommen.
> Ist im moment echt nicht einfach, von Bütgenbach aus soll aber ab nächster Woche wieder offen sein.
> ...


lass mich raten, du warst auf der flussseite, hast das bild mit selbstauslöser gemacht, dabei stand die kamera auf deiner sitzkiepe..... eine posenrute und eine auf grund zwischen den ganzen karpfen.....

denkt immer dran, ihr werdet ständig beobachtet


----------



## hackebeil (24. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ach ja, petri zum fisch!


----------



## alex-racer (24. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

 und du hast die Forelle verloren, ich sehe auch alles |wavey:

petri zu den schönen Forellen die ihr noch landen kontet



gruß alex


----------



## hackebeil (24. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

nee nee, ich hab sie bekommen!!! denn ich benutze nen kescher! (bzw ich habe meine leute zum keschern...)


----------



## frank67 (27. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo.

ich wollte gestern abend im bereich der brücke noch etwas spinnen aber das geht ja gar nicht.

alles voller karpfen so das man aufpassen muss das man diese nicht ausversehen hakt.

so ein schauspiel hab ich bisher noch nicht gesehen.

die jungen karpfen springen im 10cm tiefen wasser so das man fast nen schreck bekommt.:q

futterfisch sieht man nun auch.

darf man bis ende april bis runter zur brücke fischen?

gruss:fränk


----------



## SmokyEX (30. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hab mir jetzt auch alles nötige besorgt um in robertville mal mein glück versuchen zu können 

Wûrde gerne dort versuchen ein paar nette karpfen an den hacken zu kriegen und nebenbei vieleicht dann ein paar kleine köderfische um in den abendstunden mal ein paar raubfsche zu fangen... 

Vieleicht hat einer von euch hier ja ein guten tipp wo ich es mal versuchen kann auf karpfen zu gehen ... für hechte und andere kleinere raubfische hab ich schon eine gute stelle gefunden 
( unterhalb einer alten brücke an einem seitenarm des sees) 

Oder vieleicht findet sich ja ein passionierter Karpfen angler der bereit ist mir ein paar tipps bei einem gemütlichen angel tag zu geben 

mfg Tobias |wavey:


----------



## frank67 (30. April 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo.

keine ahnung wo in robertville die karpfen stehen aber in büttgenbach sind jede menge drin.

an der brücke die nach wirtzfeld führt kann man sie schön beobachten.

dort habe ich auch einige barsche gefangen aber die waren alle zu klein(ca. 15-18cm)

mir persönlich macht das angeln auf karpfen in belgien keinen spass weil man generell alles wieder zurück setzen muss.

gruss:fränk


----------



## hackebeil (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

was willst du denn auch mit so nem karpfen??? den würde ich bei der größe auch in deutschland zurück setzen. ausserdem sind sie gerade in der laichzeit.

gezielt auf raubfisch (also mit köderfisch) ist zur zeit verboten. also bis juni warten ;-)


----------



## frank67 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo.

karpfen kann man auch vorzüglich zubereiten wobei,die ganz grossen würde ich auch zurück setzen.

ich persönlich halte es so das ich die fische die ich fange,wenn erlaubt,auch sinnvoll verwerten möchte.

ich hab noch mal mit dem schleck gesprochen.

fliegen und streamer sind erlaubt im see.

das angelverbot in den buchten gilt nur für boote.

erlaubt ist das angeln unmittelbar ab der brücke von wirtzfeld.

ab der brücke von wirtzfeld in richtung warche sind die ersten 200 meter schongebiet  von ende april bis ende mai.

in der holzwarche gibt es kein schongebiet.

gruß:fränk


----------



## zeppel (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin neu auf diesem Forum.
Bin niederländer und wohne in Kerkrade.
Habe bis jetzt als Fliegenfischer in der Rur bei Monschau geangelt.
Interessiere mich fürs Fliegenfischen in de Ostkantons.
Hat jemand erfahrungen mit Fliegenfischen in der, Warche,Holzwarche, und die Gueule bei Sippenaken

Grüsse Zeppel


----------



## SmokyEX (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

jo ich muss leider ja sowieso bis juni warten 
da ich erst mal mit tageskarten schauen will ob ne jahreskarte sich lohnt
und leider kann ich aus unerklärlichen gründen ^^ nicht zum büttgenbacher see #q

naja ich werde dann demnächst mal en paar tage in robertville am see verbringen 
und auf der suche nach einem karpfen standort gehen 

mfg Tobias


----------



## indefischer (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



> Ich bin neu auf diesem Forum.
> Bin niederländer und wohne in Kerkrade.
> Habe bis jetzt als Fliegenfischer in der Rur bei Monschau geangelt.
> Interessiere mich fürs Fliegenfischen in de Ostkantons.
> Hat jemand erfahrungen mit Fliegenfischen in der, Warche,Holzwarche, und die Gueule bei Sippenaken



Hallo Zeppel
und willkommen!
Rein technisch geht das Flyfi in den Bächen ganz gut(je nach Vegetation). Aber so wie ich das beobachte haben,  bis auf die Weser (Vesdre), die Bäche keinen wirklichen Forellenbestand. Das heisst, es wird 3-4 mal pro Jahr eingesetzt und danach kann man was fangen. Ist also so gesehen wie angeln im Forellenpuff. Die Fische kommen aus der Zucht direkt in den Bach, so sehen die auch aus(z.T. fehlende, missgebildete Flossen) und kämpfen auch so(fast gar nicht). Mit den Döbeln sieht das wieder anders aus...
Werde im Mai nochmal dort mit der Fliege losziehen. Im See will ich es vom Boot aus mal probieren. Die Forellen im See haben eine ganz andere Qualität, sind dafür auch schwerer zu bekommen...
Gruß
Inde


----------



## zeppel (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo Inde,

Ich war gestern in Bütgenbach und umgebung.
Habe mir die Bäche angeschaut und war einigermasen
entäuscht. Da wo ich war (direkt hintern Büllingen) war der Bach (Warche ?) höchtens 2 meter breit.
Gibt es stellen wo der Bach breiter ist?
Ich habe das "bauchgefühl" das es mit dem fliegenfischen in der Warche und Holzwarche wohl nichts wird.
Werde mich wohl auf die Vesdre un die Gueule konzentrieren 
müssen.
Die Gueule in Sippenaeken soll ab okt. 2008 nicht mehr zu den vereinsgewässer der LRPPR gehören.
Habe ich gelesen in den info beim jahresschein.
Auf jeden fall versuche ich es am nächtsen mitwoch mal mit der fliege in die Gueule.

Gruss, Zeppel


----------



## indefischer (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Ja, die Bäche sind nicht zu vergleichen mit Gewässern wie Rur oder Kyll. 
Die Gueule ist da ne gute Wahl und auch nicht so weit. Ich war letzte Woche dort, hab aber nur mit Spinner gefangen. 
Die Göhl ist der LRPPE zu teuer geworden, die Strecke kostet 5000+ im Jahr, hat mir der örtliche Aufseher erzählt. 
Viel Erfolg für Mitwoch!!!


----------



## Mark31 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Hallo i In Bütgenbach ist Wasser genug zum angeln aber da ist noch die Baustelle  von der kleiner Brücke bis zum Camping Worriken und da kommst du nicht hin (Straße ist gesperrt).Vielleicht ist einer der weist wie lange die Sh.... Baustelle noch gehen soll,ach Karten gibt in [/FONT]www.butgenbach.info, da kannst du alle Info kriegen    
     Gruß Mark31                                                                                                                                                                                               Möge der Fisch mit dir sein                                                                                       [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## frank67 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo.

heute war das stück ab der brücke richtung bütgenbach wieder frei.

gruss:fränk


----------



## alex-racer (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hi fränk,

warst du heute am See, und haste was gefangen ??
Ich werde am Sonntag auch wieder am See Angeln.
Werde wieder versuchen einen Karpfen zu erwischen 

PS: Von wo aus der Eifel bist du eigentlich ?
Wir stehen in Dickerscheid mit Wohnwagen auf Campingplatz.



Gruß Alex


----------



## baerlefant (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

So, war heute abend zum 3. Mal in Bütgenbach und mein enormes Ergebnis, nachdem die beiden ersten Male sxhneider waren: ein kleiner Barsch.
Hab nebenbei meinen neuen Spirolino eingebüßt, habe dann weiter auf Pose mit Wurm geangelt. Powerbait (rot,blau,weiss) wurde mir vom Händler empfohlen, brachte aber rein gar nix. Zu allem Überfluss ist mir dann auf dem Heimweg ein Karnickel ins Auto gerannt und meine Stosstange hats auch hinter sich.

Kann mir jemand einen in Bütgenbach fangigen Köder nennen? Habs bisher mit Pose/Wurm, Spiro/Wurm, Spiro/Powerbait und Pose/Powerbait versucht, Haken auf ca. 1 bis 1,2 m Tiefe . War 2mal auf der Berg-Seite und heute auf der Bütgenbach-Seite vor der Mauer.

Grüße,

Alex


----------



## hackebeil (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@baerlefant: naja die köder sind ok, hab aber noch nicht wirklich gezielt mit powerbait in bütgenbach geangelt. denk dran, das ist ein see, da fängt man manchmal ehr schlecht als recht. wenn du mal an den rursee gehtst wirst du dich über so nen barsch freuen 
lese du kommst aus monschau, vielleicht können wir ja mal da treffen und gucken mal obs klappt. bin am dienstag wahrscheinlich wieder am wasser


----------



## frank67 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



alex-racer schrieb:


> Hi fränk,
> 
> warst du heute am See, und haste was gefangen ??
> Ich werde am Sonntag auch wieder am See Angeln.
> ...


 
hallo alex.

ich wohne in prüm in der eifel,ca.30 km von bütgenbach entfernt.

ich war in der letzten zeit einige male in bütgenbach angeln und ich habe nun 12 bachforellen und eine regenbogenforelle gefangen.

ich muss dazu schreiben das ich mich mehr auf die bäche konzentriere und dabei vorallem auf die holzwarche.

es ist nicht so das dort nur portionsforellen zu fangen sind sondern ich habe auch 4 schön gefärbte landen können die alle jenseits der 35cm lagen.

den einzigsten fisch den ich im see erwischen konnte war die regenbogenforelle.

ich denke die chancen stehen für uferangler relativ schlecht in dem see erfolg zu haben.

noch was,die forellen bissen alle entweder morgens so zwischen 7 und 9 uhr oder abends so ca. ab 18 uhr.

in der mittagszeit kann man das angeln meiner meinung nach vergessen.

gestern abend war ich mit meinem wohnwagen am see und habe dort übernachtet.

ausser einiger barsche ging gestern abend nichts aber dafür konnte ich heute morgen 3 bachforellen mit nach hause nehmen.

gruss:fränk

p.s.  ich suche immer noch nach einem schönen und ruhigen stellplatz für meinen wohnwagen,am besten in see nähe.


----------



## alex-racer (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo Bütgenbach Angler,

ist aber verdammt ruhig geworden hier |wavey: war den keiner mehr am See ?

Ich war vor 2 Wochen das letzte mal am See, habe nichts gefangen. War aber auch kein wunder es waren alle Fische am leichen, aber wirklich alle Weißfische man man das war ein Specktakel, das Wasser hat gekocht |bigeyes.
Ich hoffe am Samstag ist jetzt alles vorbei,damit man wieder was fängt :q.

Bis die Tage gruß Alex


----------



## hackebeil (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

werd morgen nochmal am fluss mit der spinnrute ziehen. denke aber auch das ich bald nochmal nen schönen ansitz starte, mal versuchen ein paar große weissfische zu fangen. ist die baustelle an der brücke noch da?


----------



## alex-racer (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hi Hackebeil,

die baustelle an der brücke ist nicht mehr, kannst wieder schön bis an die brücke ranfahren.
in bütgenbach angele ich meistens ansitz auf weißfisch am liebsten karpfen und schleien.

gehe ja auch noch in holland an den massplassen angeln meistens spinnfischen, ab juni ist zander wieder offen :vik:freu, dann kommen die gufis wieder zum einsatz.


----------



## hackebeil (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hi,
wollte nur bescheid geben das die baustelle gestern noch da war. man kann die straße zwar befahren aber an derr brücke stand ein bagger und laut schilder ist es noch gesperrt... aber ein ende ist in sicht!


----------



## Mark31 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Hallo Alex-Racer     habe ich richtig verstanden?,die Seite vom Camping Worriken bis zur der kleine Brücke wo der Parkplatz  ist, ist schon frei , richtig?

[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## alex-racer (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



Mark31 schrieb:


> [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Hallo Alex-Racer habe ich richtig verstanden?,die Seite vom Camping Worriken bis zur der kleine Brücke wo der Parkplatz ist, ist schon frei , richtig?[/FONT]
> 
> [/FONT]


 
Hi Mark31,
ja die straße ist bis kurz vor der kleinen brücke wieder befahrbar.
als ich beim letzten mal da war, war ab der brücke noch baustelle.

und noch jemand was gefangen die letzten tage ??
ich konnte leider die letzten 2 wochen nicht zum angeln :c


gruß alex


----------



## Neptun01 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hi.war gestern in Bütgenbach in der Nähe der Staumauer.Konnte einige Minnibarsche verhaften.


----------



## indefischer (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Kurzer Bericht vom Hauptsaisonstart am Samstag. 
Als ich endlich um 10:30 zum slippen am Wasser ankam, kamen viele Angler schon wieder zurück mit langen Gesichtern. Kein Biss , kein Fisch. Wetter war auch echt unangenehm. Später wurde es was besser und ich konnte dann auch den obligatorischen knapp maßigen Hecht beim Schleppen fangen. Das Echo hat Fische genug gezeigt. Die waren wohl aufgrund der Abkühlung nicht so in Laune. Die meisten standen so zwischen 1-6m Tiefe...

Gestern wäre sicherlich der bessere Tag gewesen....Vielleicht kann einer berichten?


----------



## Kusja (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Tach Leute,
bin neu hier im Forum und bin auf euer Thema gestoßen.
Ich wollte auch mal in Bütgenbach und Robertville mein Glück versuchen.
Doch ich weiss leider nicht welchen Schein ich dafür Brauche. Braucht man da nur die Postkarte für 13€ oder so, oder noch was anderes ????

gruß 
Kusja


----------



## hackebeil (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

du brauchst den stadtlichen angelschein (vermutlich die postkarte) sowie eine tages-/jahreskarte, diese bekommst du zum beispiel an der Touri.info.   
die 13 euro postkarte ist wohl nur für das angeln vom ufer, vom boot oder steg brauchst du einen anderen schein, der ist auch bei der post erhältlich


----------



## Kusja (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



hackebeil schrieb:


> du brauchst den stadtlichen angelschein (vermutlich die postkarte) sowie eine tages-/jahreskarte, diese bekommst du zum beispiel an der Touri.info.
> die 13 euro postkarte ist wohl nur für das angeln vom ufer, vom boot oder steg brauchst du einen anderen schein, der ist auch bei der post erhältlich


 und weisst du auch was die Jahreskarte vielleicht kostet???


----------



## hackebeil (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

öh tja was war das, glaub alles zusammen, also jahreskarte plus angelschein waren was um 60 euro. aber es lohnt sich schon wenn man 7 -8 mal angeln geht


----------



## Kusja (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

aha ja alles klar, also lohnt es sich aufjedenfahl die jahreskarte zu holen. 
Ja danke für die information:m, und vielleicht sieht man sich ja dort.

Petri Heil #h


----------



## alex-racer (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo,

ja lohnt sich wirklich die jahreskarte zu holen, und man muß ja auch mal sagen der see ist landschaftlich ja auch 1a.

schade bin jetzt schon einige wochen nicht mehr runtergekommen zum angeln, aber nächstes we gehts wieder zum see, und bald ist ja auch urlaub dann bin ich 3 wochen da und gehe jeden 2 tag fischen, dann fange ich den see leer :vik:

sooo jetzt aber ab nach roermond an die maas zu den ZANDERLIS 


gruß alex


----------



## Spiroholic (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo an alle !!

Nachdem ich mehrere male vergebens das Ansitz Angeln praktiziert
habe ,leider ohne Erfolg,hab ich mir heute mal den Rundkurs um den gesamten See gegeben.
Also:Für mich steht fest,das dass sture Rumsitzen unterm Schirm mit 
Schwimmerchen nix bringt außer riesen Frust.  
Das Lauf Angeln heute war auch nicht besonders,außer 2 Hechtattacken
von untermaßigen Tierchen war da auch nichts zu holen.
Sonst nur neugierige mini Barsche,die sich anscheinend brennend für meinen Wirbel interessiert haben.
Forellen ?? Wat is datt dann????.Anscheinend alle schon eingefroren
in den Kühltruhen anderer.Die paar die noch gefangen werden sind eh alle 
von Zwergwuchs .
Mir kommt es vor das es immer schwerer wird vom Ufer aus auch nur noch irgendwas von maß zu fangen.Ohne Boot ist man echt gekniffen,an dem Gewässer.
Hab da heute 2 Jungs mit Belly Booten gesehen,darf man das einfach so,
oder muss man dann auch den B-Schein haben.Ich wette mal ja.....
Wär noch eine alternative zum A....platt sitzen am Ufer.
Naja wird wohl die erste und letzte Saison für mich sein,eine weitere Jahreskarte werde ich mir nicht wieder besorgen,zumal das so allmählich
Forellen Puff Feeling annimmt .

Zum Thema Umwelt.Meine an dieser Stelle keinen persönlich.Mehr ein Denk Anstoß für alle.
Richtig ist das es echt wunderschön dort ist,aber wie lange meint ihr 
wird das so bleiben,wenn jeder seinen Müll dort rumliegen lässt.
Sieht Stellenweise echt übel aus.Und wer zum Henker meint da immer Feuer 
machen zu müssen,das ist verboten zum Teufel.
Und mit de ganzen Schnurresten könnte man eine Leine bis zum Mond knüpfen.
Schon mal einen Vogel in so einer Leine verrecken gesehen????
Ich schon ,ist ein paar Wochen her ,ich kam leider nicht an das Tier ran,war echt kein schöner Anblick.
Wunderschön ist das dann ganz gewiss nicht mehr.
Nichts desto trotz werde ich es dieses Jahr weiter versuchen dort zu Fischen,vielleicht verirrt sich ja mal was an meine Köder.

Petri an alle.


----------



## hackebeil (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

oh geballte schlechte laune! ;-)

mit dem müll stimme ich dir zu, aber es gibt wirklich auch schlimmere seen


----------



## indefischer (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



> oh geballte schlechte laune! ;-)


No shit!|bigeyes



> Für mich steht fest,das dass sture Rumsitzen unterm Schirm mit
> Schwimmerchen nix bringt außer riesen Frust.


Genau meine Erfahrung. Deshalb hab ich, wenn ich nicht mit dem Boot da bin, ein Fahrrad dabei und wechsel die Stellen schneller als andere ihren Kram ausgepackt haben.



> Forellen ?? Wat is datt dann????.Anscheinend alle schon eingefroren
> in den Kühltruhen anderer.Die paar die noch gefangen werden sind eh alle
> von Zwergwuchs .


Mann, bist du tief getroffen.
Jetzt frag ich mich, ob man dir noch helfen kann oder soll.
Warte bis es wieder kühler wird. Ich hab zwischen Juni und August auch noch keine gefangen... . Dranbleiben. 

Für die Bellys brauchst du den B-Schein. Es sei denn du stellst dich damit ans Ufer und angelst |supergri.

Zum Thema Müll, etc. nur eins. Das die meisten Leute offensichtlich nicht kapieren, dass man die Sachen die man in die Landschaft schleppt, auch ohne Probleme wieder mitnehmen kann, ist mir schleierhaft. Ist die Packung leer, die Schnur abgeschnitten, ..., ist das doch nur noch Ballast. 
Darüber Aufregen lohnt nicht. Machs anders und gut ist.

Meld dich  - gehen wir mal zusammen:m.


----------



## indefischer (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@ Spiro,
war gestern zwar ein schöner Angeltag, aber den großen Fang hast du nicht verpasst. 
hackebeil und ich haben im See und in beiden Bächen gefischt, sind viel gelaufen und gefahren. Es gab ein paar kleine Barsche und Rotaugen. Ein ca. 25er Döbel liess sich unter Uferbewuchs an der Holzwarche hervorzaubern - der einem doppelt so großen den Miniwobbler vor der Nase weggeschnappt hat  #q |supergri.
Vielleicht klappts ja bei dir ja beim nächsten mal...


----------



## hackebeil (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

HEY! hab auch einen döbel gefangen!!!!
war heute nochmal am wasser, hab mit ein wenig futter ein paar brassen fangen können, leider war die strömung so stark das die pose immer abgetrieben wurde, fürs grundangeln ist mein gerät zu grob.
der herr schleck hat mich heute kontrolliert, das angeln vom bellyboot erfordert den großen angelschein


----------



## Spiroholic (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Immerhin seid ihr nicht ganz ohne nachhause gefahren,Petri euch beiden.
Die Döbel hab ich auch gesehen,hatte aber leider grad nicht den passenden köder zur hand.Also hab ich mir die mal ganz in ruhe angesehen.
Also einen Fuss kenne ich ja,ist ca 1 km von der Brücke bei Wirzfeld weg,mündet in eine flache Bucht,den anderen kenne ich noch gar nicht,welcher soll das sein,etwa hinter der Brücke von Wirzfeld.??
Dachte dort darf man nicht fischen,stehen ja auch verbotsschilder.Oder geht das doch ???.

Ach hatte ich gar nicht geschrieben...
Letztes WE hab ich doch glatt nen Hecht landen können,ich war so platt das ich glatt vergessen hab das Viech zu knipsen.Hatte um die 50,also wieder zurückgesetzt.
Samstag allerdings war null komma nix,durfte aber zusehen wie jemand von Boot nen 70 oder 80er raugezogen hat.Nächstes WE werde ich mal die Mosel testen,mal sehen was da so geht.


----------



## indefischer (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Petri zu den Fischen!!!

Die ersten 200m ab der Brücke bachaufwärts sind noch bis Ende Juni geschont. Das ist die Warche. Die Holzwarche liegt bachabwärts gesehen rechts davon.


----------



## indefischer (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Am Bütgenbach wird seit gestern ein 19 jähriger Aachener vermisst. Offentsichtlich ist das Boot gekentert. Seine Freundin konnte sich an Land retten. Die genauen Hintergründe sind noch unbekannt. Zur Zeit wird er wohl noch gesucht.

http://www.wdr.de/themen/_config_/kurznach/index.jhtml?krubrik=regional&art=aachen


----------



## hackebeil (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

http://www.brf.be/nachrichten/Regionales/shownachricht?id=83686
hier mal eine quelle dazu, steht aber nicht mehr drin als indefischer schon sagte.
bin auf das ende dieser sache gespannt, hier sieht man wieder wie gefährlich so ein see sein kann.


----------



## Spiroholic (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Das lässt nichts gutes erwarten.Frage mich allerdings was die beiden nachts auf dem See gesucht haben.Naja egal,bedauerlich ist das ......


----------



## hackebeil (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



Spiroholic schrieb:


> Das lässt nichts gutes erwarten.Frage mich allerdings was die beiden nachts auf dem See gesucht haben.Naja egal,bedauerlich ist das ......


 
sie waren am abend, nicht nachts unterwegs.....
gerade kam im radio das die suche noch weiter geht. werd gleich zum see angeln fahren, wenns möglich ist und dieser wegen der such aktion nicht gesperrt wurde.


----------



## hackebeil (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hey
also der see ist frei bzw nicht gesperrt.
hatte heute einen guten angeltag, konnte einen karpfen fangen und indefischers forellenrekord brechen, denn die heutige forelle hatte 53 cm! echt ein wahnsinnsteil, leider hatte sie sich beim drill verletzt und ich musste sie abschlagen.

war sonst noch einer unterwegs?


----------



## alex-racer (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Petrie Heil zu den Fischen hackebeil

Das ist ja eine wirklich sehr schöne kapitale Forelle :m

Ich bin ab morgen für 3 Wochen auf Urlaub und werde auch öfters jetzt am See Angeln :q

Ich werde versuchen verstärkt die Karpfen,Schleien und Döbel auf die Schuppen zu legen 


Gruß Alex


----------



## hackebeil (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

kurze auffrischung zu dem ertrunkenen jungen: laut eifelernachrichten war er betrunken und hat mit seiner freundin ein segelboot geklaut. was sie nicht bemerkten war, dass der besitzer vom boot einen stöpsel entfernt hatte damit das regenwasser ablaufen kann. das boot ging unter und nur das mädchen konnte sich retten.

der junge wird bis heute noch vermisst, die suche ist eingestellt. allerdings soll die polizei öfter streife fahren,...


----------



## frank67 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo hackebeil

auch von mir ein petri

darf ich fragen womit du den tollen fisch auf die schuppen gelegt hast?

gruss:fränk


----------



## hackebeil (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

danke danke!!!
also benutze meistens die standardköder, wie made und wurm. ziehen immer und decken das größte feld an fischen ab


----------



## jonax (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo

Da ich in einanhalb Wochen für eine Woche nach Bütgenbach angeln fahren wollte hab ich hier mal ein paar fragen an euch weil ich zu letztem mal in bütgenbach war, wo noch nicht an der Staumauer gearbeitet wurde:



Wie teuer sind die Karten?
12 Euro die Post?
Und hauptsächlich die Ferienkarte für 7 tage

Dann wie ist der Fischbestand was lässt imom. am besten Fangen und wo am See.......


Und brauche ich für Schlauchboot auch den 50 Euroschein da von der Post????


#c#c#c#c



Danke.......


----------



## alex-racer (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo Bütgenbachgemeinde,

In meinem 2 Wöchigem Urlaub war ich mehrmals am See zum Angeln, und war auch eigentlich fast immer erfolgreich, 4 Karpfen, eine Schleie, 2 Hechte, 1 Zander.
Wobei ich die 2 Hechte und den Zander alle an einem Tag gefangen habe, am frühen Abend bei Regen :q mit Köderfisch.
Den Zander und einen Hecht konnte ich sicher landen, ein Hecht ist mir kurz vorm Ufer abgehauen #c war ärgerlich, es war nämlich ein richtig dicker Brummer.

Habe einen kurzen Regenstop eingelegt und bin wieder kurz zuhause, Montag gehts aber wieder eine Woche zum Campingplatz, möchte dann den Hechten und Zandern noch ein wenig nachstellen  #h.

Gruß Alex


----------



## indefischer (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@alex
Mal wieder Petri zu deinen Fängen. Schön, dass eine Schleie dabei war, da sind wohl nicht soviel vom im See.
Sieht so aus als wärst du dort, wo wir dich vorletzten Sonntag getroffen haben, seßhaft geworden.

Ne gute Woche noch...


----------



## jonax (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ALEX@ hab dich gestern auch am see gesehen und ancher noch en schönen HECHT (75 cm ) an der stelle wo du warst gefangen und dann wenig später noch eine schöne FORELLE (50 cm) 

Werde jetzt mal in den nächsten paar WOCHEN hoffen einen schöner ZANDER zu bekommen::



GRUß


----------



## alex-racer (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hi Jonax,

Petri zu den Fischen, wo hast du mich gesehen vor der Brücke zur Seeseite, oder an der Seite zur Warche?


Habe nämlich die Angelstelle noch gewechselt, und promt dann noch einen Hecht gefangen.
Zur Zeit laufen die Hechte echt gut, für Zander gebe ich dir einen Tip, kleine fingerlange Köfis (Rotauge) an 60-80 cm Vorfach.


Gruß Alex


----------



## jonax (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

an der seite zur warche war zuerst auf der see seite aber dann warst du ja weg und dann bin ich auf die andere seite gegangen und dort hab ich dann den hecht gefangen und man konnte beobachten wie eine Entenfamile gefressen wurde......


 war nur nicht so tolles Wetter!!!|uhoh:




Gruß JONAx|wavey:


----------



## alex-racer (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Jonax aso du bist das mit der Liege am Wasser 

Wir sind ja auch hinter die Brücke gegangen, und habe dort auch noch einen Hecht gefangen.
Als es angefangen hat zu Regnen sind wir dann abgehauen, waren aber auch schon um halb 6 am Wasser.



Gruß Alex


----------



## jonax (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ne bin erst gekommen wo der regen angefangen hat also kurz davor aber dann ahbsch euch wegfahren hörn und dann bin ich dahin gegangen also cih war nciht der mit der liege....





gruß jonas#6


----------



## hackebeil (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

es wurde ne entenfamilie gefressen`? wer macht den sowas???


----------



## alex-racer (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



hackebeil schrieb:


> es wurde ne entenfamilie gefressen`? wer macht den sowas???


 

Der Herr Schleck :q:vik:


----------



## gezz (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo,

würde gerne mein glück auf ostbelgische backforellen versuchen. kann mir jmd. sagen ob und wenn ja welche berechtigungs-karte man benötigt um an der vesdre/weser zu fischen? 

ich habe den "normalen" schein für die wallonie. 

ein tip für einen guten abschnitt wäre auch nett.

gruß, alex


----------



## hackebeil (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

die backforelle? schmecken super, allerdings habe ich am see noch keine gefundene. ich "fang" mir meine immer freitags am fischwagen in imgenbroich 

achja erst werden enten gefressen und dann sowas....


ernsthaft: du brauchst noch die berechtigungskarte für den see, diese kannst du u.a. bei der touri-info in bütgenbach kaufen.
denke für forellen angeln ist nahezu der ganze see gut.


----------



## frank67 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo.

wir hatten eine woche besuch von freunden die von der ostsee kommen.

mein freund hat sich eine wochenkarte gekauft und wir haben unser glück in robertville versucht.

auf zander ging überhaupt nichts und ausser einem untermaßigen hecht liefen die hechte auch bescheiden.

was aber in robertville richtig klasse geht sind die barsche.

richtig fette kerle von bis an die 40cm konnten wir beobachten und gefangen haben wir auch einge die zwischen 25 und 35cm gross waren.

die barsche bei der jagd zu beobachten ist schon ein tolles erlebtniss,sie treiben die kleinen fischen in ganzen rudeln zusammen und schlagen dann zu das der see an dieser stelle kocht.

wenn man dann an dieser stelle fischt ist der erfolg garantiert.

gute köder waren meps aglia grösse 2 und balzer blinker in der gleichen grösse.

gruss:fränk


----------



## gezz (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



hackebeil schrieb:


> die backforelle? schmecken super, allerdings habe ich am see noch keine gefundene. ich "fang" mir meine immer freitags am fischwagen in imgenbroich
> 
> achja erst werden enten gefressen und dann sowas....
> 
> ...



ich wollte eigentlich eine info über die weser... keiner erfahrungen?

war heute mal da und habe ein paar fotos gemacht. das wasser war sehr rötlich, jmd. vielleicht eine ahnung woran das liegen kann?


----------



## frank67 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



gezz schrieb:


> ich wollte eigentlich eine info über die weser... keiner erfahrungen?
> 
> war heute mal da und habe ein paar fotos gemacht. das wasser war sehr rötlich, jmd. vielleicht eine ahnung woran das liegen kann?


 

ich denke das liegt an dem hohen eisengehalt in dieser region.

bei starkem regen verfärben sich die kleinen bäche rostrot und fliessen dann in die grösseren flüsse.

gruß:fränk


----------



## gezz (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

aber schädlich ist der höhere eisengehalt nicht?


----------



## frank67 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo

das mit dem eisengehalt ist nur eine vermutung von mir.

ich habe in robertville einen kleinen bach gesehen dessen wasser auch sehr stark rötlich verfärbt war und trotzdem standen in dem bereich wo der bach in den see mündet sehr viele jungfische.

es scheint als würde den fischen diese verfärbung nichts ausmachen aber nagel mich bitte da nicht fest.

gruss:fränk


----------



## hackebeil (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

denk auch das es daran liegt. im venn zwischen mützenich und eupen gibt es mehrere teiche, keine künstliche´. die zuläufe sind auch rot, teilweise mit schaumbedeckt. trotzdem konnte ich in einem teich fische sehen, die sich insekten von der oberfläche geholt haben. wie die fische dahin kommen und wie diese in dem wasser überleben ist für mich ein geheimniss, werde es aber mal nachforschen


----------



## frank67 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo.

also,wie die fische in die seen,kleine teiche und flüsse kommen hat mehrere gründe.

eine möglichkeit ist zb. das sich der fischlaich in den federn von enten festsetzen und so transportiert werden.

aus diesem grund kann auch niemand sagen welche fische genau in einem gewässer vorkommen oder aber auch mit sicherheit sagen das ein see zb. wallerfrei ist oder das eine bestimmte sorte in dem gewässer nicht vor kommt.

gruss:fränk


----------



## hackebeil (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ja klar, war mir bewusst. mich würde nur mal interessieren ob menschen die fische eingesetzt haben oder es wirklich durch verschleppung kam.ist ja wie gesagt mehr ein tümpel als teich. ist einfach ein reines interesse, angeln werd ich da nie!!


----------



## frank67 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo.

ich hab da mal ne frage|uhoh:

wie stehen die chancen mit fischfetzen  auf grund oder aber  an der pose angeboten ausser zander auch hechte,barsche und/oder forellen zu fangen?

mit wurm/made hatte ich bisher werder im see in bütgenbach noch in robertville viel glück und ich habe auch nicht immer lust mit spinner zu angeln sondern möchte mich auch mal in ruhe in die abendsonne setzen und trotzdem hin und wieder mal etwas fangen.#c

vielen dank im voraus.#6

gruss:fränk#h


----------



## wesborland (1. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hey 

bin neu hier .. =)
war zuletzt mal mit nem kumpel am see angeln, da er die erfahrung hat, hat er sich den schein gekauft, und ich war halt nur dabei um von ihm abzuschauen.. das problem is er hat selten zeit somit gehts selten zum see, ich denk mir aber jedn tag hättest du gut den schein .. aber für das was ich geh, und vor allem was ich kann .. =) ist es ein wenig zu teuer
grad ist nur wieder so ein moment, da würd ich gern .. =)

gruss


----------



## alex-racer (1. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



wesborland schrieb:


> hey
> 
> bin neu hier .. =)
> war zuletzt mal mit nem kumpel am see angeln, da er die erfahrung hat, hat er sich den schein gekauft, und ich war halt nur dabei um von ihm abzuschauen.. das problem is er hat selten zeit somit gehts selten zum see, ich denk mir aber jedn tag hättest du gut den schein .. aber für das was ich geh, und vor allem was ich kann .. =) ist es ein wenig zu teuer
> ...


 
Und was willst du uns jetzt damit Sagen #c.


----------



## frank67 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



alex-racer schrieb:


> Und was willst du uns jetzt damit Sagen #c.


 
:q:q:q:q


----------



## baerlefant (2. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Tag zusammen.

War heut morgen mal wieder am See in Bütgenbach und: wie die letzten 5 Male in diesem Jahr schneider. 2 kleine Barsche und eine Rotfeder sind zwar drangekommen, aber die hab ich zurück gesetzt.
Hab dieses Jahr probiert: Maden, Bienenmaden, Regenwürmer, Spiro mit Powerbait, Wobler in 3 verschiedenen Farben, getrocknete Bienenmaden und sog. Spagettis. Alles ohne nennenswerten Erfolg. Und dafür hab ich mir nun den Jahresschein geholt.
Da ich die nächsten 2 Jahre wegen einer Fortbildung wohl keine Zeit mehr für den See haben werde, geh ich glaub ich wieder an den Forellenteich. Da bezahl ich dann nur für den Tag und war bisher zumindest hier erflgeicher. Igendwie bin ich zu blöd für den See.


----------



## frank67 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



alex-racer schrieb:


> Hi Jonax,
> 
> Petri zu den Fischen, wo hast du mich gesehen vor der Brücke zur Seeseite, oder an der Seite zur Warche?
> 
> ...


 
hallo alex.

angelst du immer unmittlerbar vor bzw. hinter der brücke von wirtzfeld?

ich kann koen wann ich will aber irgendwie sind da immer schon welche vor mir da.

gruss:fränk


----------



## alex-racer (3. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hi Fränk,

Ja ich bin fast immer in der nähe der Brücke, entweder davor oder dahinter.
Bin eigentlich immer zimlich früh dort ca 5 Uhr dann ist meistens noch alles frei.

War am Samstag auch am See und bin das erste mal dieses Jahr als Schneider nach Hause gegangen.
Das Wetter muß dort die letzten tage auch gut gewütet haben, die Warche war einen meter übers Ufer, und mehrere Bäume sind umgeknickt.


Gruß Alex


----------



## frank67 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo alex.

danke für deine schnelle antwort.

ja,das wetter in der eifel und auch in belgien war recht heftig in den letzen beiden wochen.......viel regen und starker wind.

die stelle direkt unterhalb der brücke ist recht klein und von dort aus lässt sich nur ein relativ kleiner bereich befischen(ich meine jetzt nicht die berger seite wo der kleine steinbruch ist)

auf der anderen seite habe ich mein glück noch nicht versucht aber das wasser scheint dort relativ flach zu sein.

oberhalb der brücke hab ich einige portionsforellen auf meps spinner fangen können aber diese scheinen nun auch alle raus zu sein bis auf evtl. einige wenige.(angler,fischreiher,hecht,cormoran?)

einige hundert meter weiter unten gibt es stellen wo man mehr platz hat aber wie stehen dort die chancen?

im bereich des einlaufes der holzwarche hatte ich mit köderfisch an der pose einen mächtigen hechtbiss.

ich hab den fisch ziehen lassen,er blieb kurz stehen und zog dann wieder an.

nach dem zweiten anziehen hab ich angeschlagen aber was passierte?  die schnur(0,35 mono) ist mir beim anschlag einfach durchgeknallt.

******** dachte ich,die schnur hab ich wohl irgendwo mal beschädigt aber ich wollte es dann doch genauer wissen und siehe da......ich konnte die schnur ohne anstrengung mit beiden händen zerreissen......und das auch an stellen die noch kein wasser gesehen hatten und somit im neuzustand waren.

die schnur war eine no name schnur die mir aber mein händler empfohlen hatte.

was hab ich daraus als quasi wiedereinstiger und seeanfänger?

erst die schnur testen und dann auf grosse fische los ziehen.

noch eine frage alex.

womit fängst du deine hechte im see?

gruss:fränk


----------



## alex-racer (3. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@fränk

das mit der schnur ist ärgerlich, 0,35 mono benutze ich auch für hecht, reicht auch volkommen aus.

also ich fische auf hecht die ganz klassiche - köderfisch posenmontage.

nehme eine hechtpose 10-15 gramm,
stahlvorfach 50-70 cm lang, mit einem 6 drilling greifen im Hechtmaul besser als größere, und sind unauffälliger.
als köderfisch - rotauge oder rotfeder ca. 10-15cm lebend,
unter der Rückenflosse mit drilling geködert.
zum herbst hin die köfis etwas größer wählen, im winter auch ruhig mal 18-20 cm.

gruß alex


----------



## frank67 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo alex.

so mache ich das auch mit den köderfischen wobei ich allerdings nur selten mal rotauge oder rotfeder in büttgenbach fange sondern überwiegend kleine barsche.

die barsche sind als köderfisch auch top weil sie zäher sind und länger durchhalten aber in dem see haben barsche ja ein mindestfangmass von 25cm und diese dadurch eigentlich ausscheiden.

ich bin mittlerweile sicher schon 6 mal kontrolliert worden aber die haben sich nie für die angelart ansich interessiert sondern nur für den schein.

die tage ist mir mal mitgeteilt worden das man bis 30 min NACH sonnenuntergang angeln darf.

in meinem heft steht eine stunde vor sonnenaufgang bis eine stunde VOR sonnenuntergang.

noch 2 fragen alex.

wie tief stellst du deine pose ein und versuchst du es eher am rand(schilf) oder aber mitten im see?

gruss:fränk


----------



## alex-racer (3. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hi fränk,

rotaugen fange ich immer mit ganz kleiner pose, 16-18 haken, eine made am haken, geht eigentlich sehr gut so.

eine stunde vor sonnenaufgang bis eine stunde VOR sonnenuntergang ist schon richtig, bin auch schon spät abends kontroliert worden, die nehmen das auch zimlich ernst
mit den zeiten, mit den köfis allerdings nicht, die angelart ist denen egal, also auch die größe der köfis :m

ich stelle die pose (tiefe) meistens so 70-120 cm ein, je nach wassertiefe.
ich fische gerne bereiche vor schilf oder seerosenfelder ab, da stehen die hechte im sommer mit vorliebe drin, und wenn der köfi vor dem schilf schwimmt und zappelt das macht die hechte wahnsinnig, und ein biss läßt nicht lange auf sich warten.

am einlauf der holzwarche ist auch eine sehr gute stelle für hecht.


gruß alex


----------



## frank67 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo alex.

an dieser guten stelle der holzwarche hatte ich den hechtbiss an der stelle wo dieses kraut im wasser ist.

die info von dir zu den zeiten ist falsch.

ich weiss es von herr schleck und von der polizei die mich kontrolliert hat.

richtig ist in robertville und büttgenbach:
30 min vor sonnenaufgang und 30 min nach sonnenuntergang.

das mit der stunde gilt nur für die weiher.

da könnt ihr euch zu 100% drauf verlassen.

an der brücke bei wirtzfeld sind doch eigentlich nur oberhalb krautfelder oder irre ich mich da?

zu den köderfische.

ich fische die auch mit minni pose und ein oder zwei maden aber es beissen fast immer nur barsche und ganz selten mal weisse.

wenn du an den schilfkanten fischst ist das wasser dort meist doch nicht mal knietief.

setzen sich deine köfis nicht am grund ab und rühren sich nicht mehr von der stelle bei der posentiefe?

hast du nen tipp für mich wo ich mehr rotaugen/feder fangen kann?


gruss:fränk


----------



## wesborland (4. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

vielleicht, dass ich, da ich krank am feiern bin, mal gern einem von euch über die schulter schauen möchte ;-)


----------



## frank67 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



wesborland schrieb:


> vielleicht, dass ich, da ich krank am feiern bin, mal gern einem von euch über die schulter schauen möchte ;-)


 

ich persönlich mag es nicht so wenn jemand hinter mir steht und ich nicht sehen kann was geschieht aber rechts oder links neben mir wäre ok:m


----------



## wesborland (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ja hast du denn schon tage eingeplant, wann du wieder am see bist? =) vielleicht komm ich dann links oder rechts schauen =)


----------



## jonax (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo war letztes wochenende am see und hab unterhalb der brücke einen schönen  hecht von 1,08 m landen können dazu noch sonntags so in de rmitte vom see einen barsch von genau 48 war richtig gut dieses wochenende


gruß jonax


----------



## frank67 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

und ich hab gestern in der holzwarche einen dorsch von 1.12 m gefangen


----------



## frank67 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



jonax schrieb:


> hallo war letztes wochenende am see und hab unterhalb der brücke einen schönen hecht von 1,08 m landen können dazu noch sonntags so in de rmitte vom see einen barsch von genau 48 war richtig gut dieses wochenende
> 
> 
> gruß jonax


 

wie bzw. womit hast du die beiden gefangen?

gruss:fränk


----------



## jonax (6. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

also barsch ganz klassich mit wurm auf grund um 10 uhr abends (ENDLICH MAL EN BARSCH ÜBER 25 cm )


den hechtgrund und barschkopf ist zwar ne komige variante aber konnte bisher damit schon dieses 6 hechte laden aber hab halt natürlich auch schon welche mit pose gefangen oder spinner läuft sogut wie alles beim hecht...



gruß jonax


----------



## jonax (6. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

und ich konnte genau wie du gestern natürlich einen dorch von 1,12 cm (NICHT m ) fangen gibt ja dort sehr viele....



-.-


----------



## frank67 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



jonax schrieb:


> also barsch ganz klassich mit wurm auf grund um 10 uhr abends (ENDLICH MAL EN BARSCH ÜBER 25 cm )
> 
> 
> den hechtgrund und barschkopf ist zwar ne komige variante aber konnte bisher damit schon dieses 6 hechte laden aber hab halt natürlich auch schon welche mit pose gefangen oder spinner läuft sogut wie alles beim hecht...
> ...


 
hechtgrund und barschkopf?

sorry aber ich verstehe nur bahnhof


----------



## wesborland (7. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

war heut mal am see schauen so gegen 11 ich hab irgendwie nur russen gesehn .. =)


----------



## frank67 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

naja,wenn man russisch spricht konnt man an dem see auf jeden fall weiter.

das stimmt schon das da sehr viel russen sind aber probleme hatte ich persönlich noch keine mit denen ausser das einige recht viel dreck hinterlassen.

gruss:fränk


----------



## wesborland (8. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

***EDIT***

ist morgen jemand von euch am see?


----------



## frank67 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

_Verwarnung ausgesprochen????_


----------



## wesborland (10. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

tja so schnell kanns gehen =)
so war noch jemand am wochenende angeln? wenn ihr schreibt oberhalb der brücke von wirtzfeld is das im bereich bei den ganzen seerosenfelder und gräser oder die andre seite?


----------



## frank67 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

warum die verwarnung?


----------



## Nico13 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@fränk67
.... vielleicht solltest du mal die Boardregeln (besonders § 5) lesen..., wenn man nun mal solche Aussagen macht #d .... gibts Verwarnungen!!! |krach:


----------



## frank67 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ich hab die aussage nicht lesen können.

ich wollt nur wissen was man hier besser nicht schreiben sollte


----------



## Nico13 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

|sagnix

:q .... und jeder der dir die Aussage schreibt, bekommt auch ne Verwarnung! ....  #v Also: Freiwillige vor!!!

|jump:


----------



## frank67 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

die verwarnung ist dann aber nicht kostenpflichtig oder man handelt sich punkte ein,oder?


----------



## Nico13 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

#4 .... neeee, du bekommst ein paar Verwarnungen und dann heißt es: .... Hoecker, Sie sind draußen!!! |wavey:


----------



## frank67 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

draussen?

ne,will ich nicht.

dann halte ich mich doch lieber etwas zurück.

wobei,ich bin ja immer lieb und brav und nett


----------



## Nico13 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

:q:q:q   ja, so wie wir alle .... wenn wir schlafen!!!  :q:q:q


----------



## frank67 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ich denke jetzt schweifen wir zu sehr vom thema ab.

nicht das wir noch verwarnt werden


----------



## Nico13 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Du hast Recht! #6 
Aber ein kleiner |gutenach-Tipp --> Regel lesen hilft!!!!!! 
...  |kopfkrat oder Leute fragen, die lesen können und das Gelesene auch verstehen!!! ......:q...... (Sorry, nur Spaß)


----------



## frank67 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hab ich mir gerade durchgelesen und ich denke mal es ging um die russen.

wie gesagt,ich hab da soweit keine schlechten erfahrungen gemacht.

zumindest nicht schlechter als mit anderen landsleuten auch


----------



## Nico13 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

#6 Eindeutig Regeln verstanden!!! #6 

Weiter so!!! #6


----------



## frank67 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ok.

thema erledigt.

fazit:immer schön artig bleiben


----------



## wesborland (11. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ich werd von nun an immer schön artig bleiben, davon is mal auszugehn ;-)


----------



## frank67 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



wesborland schrieb:


> ich werd von nun an immer schön artig bleiben, davon is mal auszugehn ;-)


 

könnte das auch an deinem jugendlichen alter gelegen haben?

darf ich fragen wie alt du bist?


----------



## wesborland (12. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

naja obs daran gelegen hat weiss ich nich, ich will jetzt hier auch nix falsches mehr sagen, vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal am see =)
bin 24
wann bist du denn nochmal da?


----------



## frank67 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo.

gute frage,hängt bei mir immer von meiner zeit und natürlich auch dem wetter ab.

ich kann dir aber gleich sagen das ich bestimmt kein see-profi-angler bin und das sich meine fangerfolge auch eher in grenzen halten aber ich arbeite an mir.

gruss:fränk


----------



## hackebeil (12. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

cool, die verwarnungen stehen dann unterm namen?? respekt, das ist ja mal ne brandmarke


----------



## wesborland (12. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ich denke mir man kann nur von anderen lernen .. und ich steh ja ganz am anfang =)
bisher war ich nur am weiher angeln meistens in belleveaux seit diesem jahr dann ein paar mal am see mit nem kumpel, aber der hat halt sehr wenig zeit, dadurch dass ich krank geschrieben bin wegen einem arbeitsunfall hab ich zeit ohne ende =)
also falls du nochmal gehst, und es dir nichts ausmacht wenn ich daneben steh =) kannst du das ja abends vorher hier rein schreiben =)


----------



## frank67 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo.

ich hab da nix gegen,im gegenteil,etwas unterhaltung finde ich besser als immer nur mit sich selbst zu reden#6

ich denke ein guter treffpunkt wäre die brücke bei wirtzfeld.

ich schreib dich einfach an wenn ich noch mal hin fahre.

gruss:fränk


----------



## wesborland (12. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

oke würd mich freuen =) 
das wetter momentan is ja nich das beste, aber das wird sich sicher auch nochmal änder, wobei ich von vielen gehört hab, dass die fische bei westwind gut beissen sollen =)

gruss jürgen


----------



## gezz (18. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo,

ich würde gerne am Donnerstag an der Warche und an der Holzwarche spinnfischen gehen. Ich habe bisher nur die normale Erlaubnis für die Wallonie (Postamt). 

Benötige ich noch eine Tageskarte extra und wenn ja, wo erhalte ich diese?

Vielen Dank für die Info im Voraus,

Alex


----------



## frank67 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo.

ja du brauchst noch eine tageskarte.

diese kannst du zb bei der touri-info in bütgenbach kaufen(ich glaube für 7 euro)

was das spinnfischen zur zeit dort angeht.

die flüsse sind meiner meinung nach zur zeit schwer zu erreichen,sehr hohes schilf und äusserst weicher boden und das stellenweise schon 20 meter vom fluss weg.

mit weichem boden meine ich das du bis zu den knien im match versinkst.

gruss:fränk


----------



## gezz (19. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

das hört sich "matschig" an. Ich habe als Alternative überlegt an die "Lienne" zu fahren. Dort benötigt man auch Tageskarten. Allerdings habe ich nicht rausfinden können, wo man diese kaufen kann. War schonmal jmd. dort?

Grüße, Alex


----------



## indefischer (19. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo Alex,
zur Lienne  gib das mal ein: 
http://lestroisfreresjgb.e-monsite.com/rubrique,la-lienne,158759.html
Wenn du mit dem Franz. nicht klar kommst, dann such bei Google nach "Lienne peche" und lass die Seite übersetzen.
Kenn den Fluss selbst nicht. 
Vielleicht wäre die Ourthe bei Maboge auch ne Alternative. Dort benötigst du nur den Wallonieschein der Post. War letzte Woche nochmal da und konnte ne schöne Bachforelle und nen Döbel spinnen. Hab aber die meiste Zeit auf Grund geangelt um Barben zu fangen - das war nicht erfolgreich.


----------



## gezz (19. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo Indefische,

danke für den Tip. Den gleichen Inhalt habe ich auf einer anderen Seite auch schon gefunden. Leider werde ich aber nicht ganz schlau daraus, bzw. bei welcher Gesellschaft ich den Schein kaufen soll und auf welche Art.

An der Ourthe war ich vor ein paar Wochen. Wollte mal was anderes ausprobieren. Zur Not fahre ich aber auch wieder dahin. 

Lg, Alex

P.S. wo fischst du denn an der Inde ?


----------



## hackebeil (19. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

da gibts nen fluss und wir waren noch nicht da? worauf warten wir indefischer?? 
meld dich mal wegen samstag.


----------



## gezz (19. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

anscheinend kennt ihr euch ja in der gegend gut aus  gebt mir doch mal einen tip wo es lohnt hinzufahren.


----------



## indefischer (20. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@hackebeil
Komm du erst mal mit zur Ourthe. Ansonsten gibts da noch ne Menge Flüsse, wo wir noch nicht waren. Aber alles zu seiner Zeit...

@gezz
Live kenn ich bisher nur die Ourthe (s.o). Ich finde, da lohnt es sich hinzufahren.


----------



## gezz (20. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ja da war ich auch schonmal. landschaftlich sehr schön, sehr viele döbeln gesehen. aber bis auf diese brutjäger und barsche bisher nur eine untermaßige bachforelle.


----------



## frank67 (22. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo.

wenn der besatz heute durchgeführt worden ist könne wir wieder für ein paar tage portionsforellen fangen in den beiden bächen.

aber nicht zu lange warten sonst sind diese wieder alle weg.

gruss:fränk


----------



## Nico13 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



fränk67 schrieb:


> hallo.
> 
> wenn der besatz heute durchgeführt worden ist könne wir wieder für ein paar tage portionsforellen fangen in den beiden bächen.
> 
> ...




Dann nix wie hin!!! #6
 Ich werd mir ganz sicher nicht die dicksten Fische vor der Nase wegschnappen lassen! :q

Gruß
Nico


----------



## frank67 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo.

naja,dick sind die besatzfische eher nicht sondern rank und schlank.

ich denke die besten werden jetzt schon wieder weg sein(hecht,fischreiher,angler)

gruss:fränk


----------



## Nico13 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

... ochhhhhh, ich bin da ganz zuversichtlich! :vik:


----------



## bick foot (25. September 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hi

kann mir einer sagen aber wan der infostand wo man die karten kaufen am sam auf hat?und falls  die noch nicht auf haben ,kann man schon mit dem angeln anfangen?


----------



## frank67 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo.

soweit ich weiss machen die um 9 uhr auf aber ob die post dann auch auf hat weiss ich nicht.

ohne post gibt es ja auch keinen schein.

mit dem angeln anzufangen ohne schein ist verboten.

gruss:fränk


----------



## bick foot (27. September 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hi

war heute in bütgenbach,hab dan die tageskarte gehollt und dan ging es ab zum fischen.Ich sahs  5 std und kein einziger biss nix null,dann war mir das zu blöd da rumzusitzen und hab dan die stelle gewechselt. Nach dem platz wechsel hat es super angefangen mit dem beißen alle 5 min ein biss ,aber alles nur kleine rotaugen und das so den ganzen tag.Später hatte ich was großes dran aber ist mir leider entwischt.Waren heute noch welche am see? und wie waren eure fangerfolge?


----------



## frank67 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo

bis auf hechte und evtl. karpfen kannst du den see vergessen#h


----------



## bick foot (28. September 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hi


ne echt hab gehört das soll es viele hechte, barsche,brassen und karpfen sein oder meinst du jetzt in der jahreszeit.Kann mir vielleicht einer sagen wo man in belgien gut angeln konnte? War dieses jahr schon so oft auf der maas und nie wirklich was rausgeholt nur ein paar brassen


----------



## alex-racer (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo,

Lebt hier noch jemand, wird nicht mehr in Büttgenbach geangelt ?? #h

Ich war auch schon 7 Wochen nicht mehr am See.

Aber am Sonntag will ich noch mal angreifen, mal sehen was die Hechte machen. Werde aber mit der Spinnrute unterwegs sein.
War die letzte zeit mehr mals in Holland an der Maas, also da läuft Hecht zur zeit bei mir ganz gut.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Spiroholic (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Ist das Spinnen(Eisenschmeißen) nicht schon ab dem 1 Oktober 
verboten (Forellenschonzeit)oder irre ich mich da.
Sagt mal schnell bescheid .


----------



## alex-racer (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



Spiroholic schrieb:


> Ist das Spinnen(Eisenschmeißen) nicht schon ab dem 1 Oktober
> verboten (Forellenschonzeit)oder irre ich mich da.
> Sagt mal schnell bescheid .


 
Wiso sollte das Angeln mit der Spinnrute verboten sein ?
Es ist richtig das ab 1 Oktober Forelle und Saibling Schonzeit hat.
Zielfisch ist ja auch Hecht und nicht Forelle !

Aber was erzähle ich das einem der mit der Peitsche ans Wasser geht  :q


----------



## Spiroholic (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Danke ,gut zu wissen.
Dann kann ich ja weiter Gufis und co fliegen lassen.
:vik::vik::vik:
#6


----------



## wesborland (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Ich bin Sonntag auch wieder mit nem Kumpel am See wir waren die letzten Wochen auch ein paar mal, haben immer auf Grund geangelt, aber irgendwie haben wi kein Glück bei der Sache, kein einziger Biss ...
als wir zuletzt mal Sonntags vormittags da waren saß neben uns noch einer, der war auch auf Grund am angeln und siehe da ein schöner Barsch hat angebissen auf nem kleinen Döbel, leider bekomm ich die nirgendwo her, somit müssen wir bei den Rotaugen bleiben, die Dôbel sind ja weitaus resistenter als die Rotaugen, die schon  beim böse gucken den Geist aufgeben .. =)


----------



## alex-racer (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo,

Wie siehts aus ist eigentlich schon Wasser abgelassen worden im See ?
Wird ja immer im herbst das Wassser zum teil abgelassen.


Gruß Alex


----------



## wesborland (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ich könnt k**** =) war gestern da und eben wieder immer wenn die Schleuse auf ist beisst kein Rotauge, wenns so bleibt brauch ich nich mehr hinfahren ....


----------



## wesborland (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



alex-racer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wie siehts aus ist eigentlich schon Wasser abgelassen worden im See ?
> Wird ja immer im herbst das Wassser zum teil abgelassen.
> ...


 

du kommst aus Mönchengladbach? 
ja momentan lohnt es sich vielleicht eher an den see zu fahren als ins stadion zu gehn ;-)

schwarz-weiss-grüne Grüße


----------



## wesborland (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Und? ist nochmal jemand am See gewesen? vielleicht irgendwas gefangen? =)


----------



## alex-racer (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo.

Nein war noch nicht am See !


----------



## wesborland (9. November 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

passiert hier nix mehr???
wa denn keiner mehr am see, =)
ich geh eventuell montag nochmal


----------



## frank67 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ich fahre dort evtl. noch mal zum spazieren gehen hin aber angeln..........................?

ich denke man kann sein geld auch besser anlegen


----------



## wesborland (10. November 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

so waren heut das letzte mal dort für dieses jahr, hat keinen sinn mehr .. nächstes jahr wird mit dem boot gejagd =)


----------



## frank67 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



wesborland schrieb:


> so waren heut das letzte mal dort für dieses jahr, hat keinen sinn mehr .. nächstes jahr wird mit dem boot gejagd =)


 

.........wenn du der meinung bist das dass mehr sinn macht...............ich wage es zu bezweifeln.........


----------



## wesborland (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



fränk67 schrieb:


> .........wenn du der meinung bist das dass mehr sinn macht...............ich wage es zu bezweifeln.........


 

klar macht das mehr Sinn, zwei bekannte von uns haben schon ein Boot die haben dieses Jahr gut gefangen... da hat man viel mehr Möglichkeiten als vom Ufer aus!

Momentan seh ich aber ein anderes Problem am See, die Cormorane.... hab zuletzt beim Spazieren gehn ca. 50 Stïck gesehen, ..und alle fressen se Fisch... das ist nich grad förderlich für den Besatz..
Nach Angaben eines Experten, sollen die sogar die eingesetzten Zander gefressen haben, weil die halt noch "klein genug" waren


----------



## frank67 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

schwups,und schon sind auch die vielen zander verschwunden.:q

da verschwindet so einiges undkeiner weiss wohin:q


----------



## borussenflut (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo !

Weiß hier irgend jemand genau wo
man sei Boot in Robertville lassen kann und was das kostet?


----------



## Katzenwallerkalle (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Die Adresse der zuständigen Person kannst du nachfragen beim Syndicat d'initiative de Robertville. Die Kosten liegen bei ca 45€/Jahr. Schwierig wird es jedoch wenn du kein französich sprichst, denn der Mann kann kein Wort deutsch!


----------



## borussenflut (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@ Katzenwallerkalle

Vielen Dank für die Antwort, hat mir sehr weitergeholfen.
Ich werde dann wohl einen Franzosen mitnehmen.


----------



## frank67 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



Katzenwallerkalle schrieb:


> Die Adresse der zuständigen Person kannst du nachfragen beim Syndicat d'initiative de Robertville. Die Kosten liegen bei ca 45€/Jahr. Schwierig wird es jedoch wenn du kein französich sprichst, denn der Mann kann kein Wort deutsch!


 

der kann das schon,aber............der will das nicht


----------



## Katzenwallerkalle (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



fränk67 schrieb:


> der kann das schon,aber............der will das nicht


 

Genau richtig erkannt , und dann wundern sich die Leute wenn der Tourismus dort rückläufig ist. Habe dem Mann schon Emails geschickt und telefoniert (auf französisch) als sich meine Adresse geändert hat. Doch weil er natürlich gemerkt hat das ich Deutscher bin hat er es bis heute nicht geschafft die Adresse zu ändern. Ich habe meinen Liegeplatz mittlerweile über einen belgischen Arbeitskollegen angemeldet, seitdem klappt es prima (komisch was).


----------



## borussenflut (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

So sind sie eben, die Frankophonen,
Stur bis zum letzten.


----------



## adeev (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Wer sind das "die Cormorane"? ;o) Was heißt das?


----------



## Spiroholic (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Google ist dein Freund,die Cormorane nicht.


----------



## Katzenwallerkalle (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Frankophon ist jemand der franzözisch spricht und germanophon ist jemand der deutsch spricht.


----------



## Neptun01 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo erstmal,ich wollte mir ein Boot zulegen ,hab auch eins an der Hand,wer kann mir denn sagen wo ich ein Boot in Bütgenbach lassen kann ,Ist so um die 3,60 lang und mit 2 Mann zu tragen ,das Problem ist nun ,das man ja nicht jeden Tag vor ort ist! .und das Wasser sollte  schon in der Nähe sein, weil ich keine Möglichkeit habe Das Boot in einem Fahrzeug zu Transportieren .Adresse oder irgend einen Tip  (Wäre schon gut)
Bis Dahin Gut Fang
und Petri Heil
MFG.Micha


----------



## indefischer (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo Neptun,
das Boot kannst du bei dem Ort Berg ins Wasser lassen. Dort kannst du auch mit dem Auto "bis ran" fahren und nach Entladung woanders parken.


----------



## frank67 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



indefischer schrieb:


> Hallo Neptun,
> das Boot kannst du bei dem Ort Berg ins Wasser lassen. Dort kannst du auch mit dem Auto "bis ran" fahren und nach Entladung woanders parken.


 
ich denke mal der tip hilft ihm nicht wirklich weiter.

so wie ich das verstanden habe will er das boot vor ort lassen und do wie ich das lese will er es nicht unbeaufsichtigt am wasser liegen lassen.

mir fällt da jetzt spontan keine möglichkeit ein.

wenn dort zb. ein bauer direkt am see eine scheune hätte könnte man dort mal nachfragen.

gruss:fränk


----------



## indefischer (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Oh das stimmt. Hilft wohl nicht. 
Aber frag doch mal beim Camingplatz oder den Aufseher. Der kann Dir bestimmt nen Tip geben.


----------



## alex-racer (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo,

Wer hat oder holt sich für Büttgenbach wieder den Jahresschein ?

Ich werde mir wohl keinen Büttgenbach Schein dieses Jahr holen, wird dieses jahr Rursee oder Kronenburger See werden.

Und Holland natürlich, den hab ich schon geholt :vik:

Gruß Alex


----------



## borussenflut (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



indefischer schrieb:


> Hallo Neptun,
> das Boot kannst du bei dem Ort Berg ins Wasser lassen. Dort kannst du auch mit dem Auto "bis ran" fahren und nach Entladung woanders parken.


 

Ich hab mal gegoogelt, aber einen Ort namens Berg
habe ich nirgendwo gefunden.


----------



## Neptun01 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo Allerseits  
Danke erstmal für eure Hilfe.
Richtig erkannt .Ich wollte das Boot vor Ort lassen,hab aber noch ein Problemchen,Habe das Boot Gekauft ,3,60 lang,  habe aber noch keine Paddel dafür und keine Halterungen für Die Paddel zu befestigen.(zum Rudern). Das  Boot war  mal ein Motorboot und  soll ist jetzt ein Ruderboot werden.


----------



## hackebeil (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Weisst den schon jemand ob es dieses Jahr neue Bestimmungen oder irgendwas neues am See gibt?

Zum Boot: Frag doch bei der Touri-Info nach. Vielleicht kannst du das Boot so wie die anderen einfach an einen Baum ketten.

Halterung für die Paddel bekommst du sicherlich im Fachgeschäft, in Rollersbroich bei Simmerath gibts einen Bootsbauer, oder schau dir die anderen Boote an und bau es selbst aus Holz oder Stahl, dürfe nicht schwer sein.

Rursee wird ohne H geschrieben#h Rurberg auch, Einruhr nicht. Warum weiss keiner.
Das íst ja auch der saubere Fluss und nicht diese dunkle Suppe!


----------



## Spiroholic (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Aal darf diesmal nicht entnommen werden,
sonst glaub ich bleibt alles beim alten.

Frage:
Ab wann genau darf man dort mit Boot angeln.??


----------



## Neptun01 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo ,Mit dem Baum  am Ufer angekettet wird wohl die einfachste Lösung sein, denke ja nicht das einem das Boot unter Ferner Liefen Kommt.


----------



## HangLoooose (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo zusammen!

ich war in den letzten zwei jahren ein paar mal in butgenbach angeln. beim letzten mal, so ca. anfang oktober, hab ich auch extrem viele kormorane da gesehen, ein schwarm mit so ca. 40-50 vögeln. erschreckend jedenfalls. da es ja erst ab juni tageskarten gibt und mich im moment das angelfieber treibt wollt ich mal hören, was es so für alternativen gibt außer forellenpuffs. speziell in sachen spinnfischerei auf forellen oder größere raubfische. also in welchen flüssen oder seen in der nähe kann man im moment angeln, zur not auch auf friedfische, d.h. karpfen. 

danke im voraus, 

hanglooose


----------



## jonax (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Die Kühltruhe ....!
Nein ich bevorzuge den Obermaubacher Stausee dort fängt man eingentlich immer schöne Forellen und wenn man sich auskennt kann man auch die dicken Viecher landen


----------



## HangLoooose (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

öhm, aber obermaubach, liegt in deutschland oder? hab leider keine zeit den angelschein zu machen, deswegen müsste es n heißer tipp in belgien sein


----------



## hackebeil (4. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

wie sieht es eigentlich dieses jahr mit robertville aus? darf man wieder?


----------



## Spiroholic (4. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Man darf.#6
Hab grad noch mal im LRPPE Heft nachgelesen.
Demnach wird de See 2009 nicht geleert,und darf das ganze Jahr befischt werden.


----------



## hackebeil (4. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

bin heute mal um den see gejoggt, sind noch ziemliche eisplatten drauf. die flüsse haben auch gut wasser, aber sind ja noch 2 wochen bis zum startschuss


----------



## wesborland (6. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

das einzig positive am zugefroreem See ist, dassdier Komorane vorerst verschwunden sind ^^
gleich werden die Scheine gekauft bald gehts los =)


----------



## HangLoooose (8. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

aber tagesscheine gibt es wie gewohnt erst wieder ab 1.6. oder? vorher gibts nur jahreskarten, richtig?


----------



## Spiroholic (9. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Das ist soweit richtig.!

Mit Jahreskarte geht das ab dem 3 Samstag im März.
Ohne Jahreskarte gibt es ab dem 1 Samstag im Juni 1 und 2 Tageskarten.
Ob es die Wochen-bzw.2 Wochenscheine schon jetzt gibt ,
oder auch erst ab Juni,kann ich auch aus dem Heftchen der LRPPE nicht entnehmen.
Einfach mal nachfragen.:
080446358.Touri Info Bütgenbach.
Und Achtung Ganz wichtig:

Angelverbote beachten:
1 Jan bis einschließlich 20 März.
16 April bis einschließlich 17 April. 
14 Mai bis einschließlich 15 Mai.
20 August bis einschließlch 21 August.

In den angegebenen Zeiten findet der Besatz statt.
Wird dann jemand beim Fischen angetroffen,ist erst mal für den Betroffenen 2 Jahre Pause. 

Eine Frage hab ich allerdings auch noch:
Wie verhält sich das mit dem Fischen in den beiden Bächen
Warche und Holzarche ?.
Ist es nun erlaubt auch schon ab dem 3 Samstag im März mit Kunstködern zu fischen,
oder muss ich da auf Fliegenfischen ausweichen.??


----------



## hackebeil (9. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

tja, immer wieder die gleichen fragen. kann euch erklären woran das liegt: die info die man bekommt sind a: unübersichtlich, b: unterschiedlich. streng gesehen ist jeder kunstköder verboten. allerdings ist wohl laut herrn schleck (hat es mir persönlich nicht gesagt) in den bächen erlaubt, da dort die wahrscheinlichkeit einen hecht zufangen recht gering (kann das gegenteil behaupten!!!). ob die polizei oder ein anderer kontrolleur die gleiche meinung hat, ist schwer zu sagen. 
geht lieber auf nummer sicher und angelt nicht mit kunstköder. gibt auch andere methoden als die fliege


----------



## frank67 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo.

in den bächen sind spinner die die grösse 1 nicht überschreiten erlaubt.

am eröffnungstag kann an das gut beobachten weil dann alle 50 m angler stehen und die spinnen fast alle|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri



gruss:fränk


----------



## hackebeil (9. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



fränk67 schrieb:


> hallo.
> 
> in den bächen sind spinner die die grösse 1 nicht überschreiten erlaubt.
> 
> ...


 
Wo steht das denn geschrieben? hab das nirgendwo gelesen und nur weil es alle machen ist es nicht direkt erlaubt.


----------



## frank67 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ich hab mein regelwerk von 2008 leider nicht mehr aber ich glaube da stand das im kleingedruckten und der Schleck sagte auch das es ok wäre und erlaubt


----------



## HangLoooose (9. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

boah jungens, jetzt bin ich heiß

aber alte schule mit pose und wurm darf man auch oder? 
und braucht man für die bäche auch ne tageskarte oder nur den schein von der post?


----------



## frank67 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ohne den von der post bekommst du in belgien nirgendwo einen angelschein.

du brauchst erst den von der post und dann kannst du dir einen angelschein kaufen.

das heisst,du brauchst beide scheine aber tageskarten gibt es jetzt noch nicht sondern nur jahresscheine


----------



## HangLoooose (9. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

achso, das mit den jahreskarten gilt auch für die bäche? gibts denn keine möglichkeit vor 1.6. zu angeln ohne direkt eine jahreskarte kaufen zu müssen?


----------



## frank67 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

soweit mir bekannt ist nicht aber zu 100% kann ich dir das auch nicht sagen.

würde mich wundern wenn es extra für die bäche tagesscheine geben würde.

gruss:fränk


----------



## indefischer (9. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Leider gibt es keine Möglichkeit vor dem 1. Samstag im Juni, also der 6.6., ohne Jahresschein zu angeln. 
Die Tageskarten gelten auch für die Warche und Holzwarche.

Eine Frage an die Jahreskartenbesitzer. Ist die Göhl wirklich raus???


----------



## Spiroholic (9. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Ja,ist raus, steht so im Heftchen.:

"Ab dem 1 Oktober 2008 gehört der Bach Göhl 
nicht mehr zur Domäne des LRPPE und entfällt 
somit für die Angelei."


----------



## frank67 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo.

ich habe mal eine generelle frage.

ich hatte im letzten jahr den jahresschein und ich musste für mich feststellen das dass jahr nicht besonders erfolgreich war.

wenn ich bedenke wie teuer der schein ist und das spritgeld das man verfahren hat steht das in keinem verhältniss zu dem fangerfolg.

bütgenbach war für mich,bis auf ein paar ausnahmen,total enttäuschend.

ruhe hatte man dort fast nie und um see wurde überwiegend russisch gesprochen.

robertville hat mir da schon mehr spass gemacht und ich konnte dort auch einige wirklich grosse barsche fangen aber im grossen und ganzen................?

ich würde euch bitten mir mal eure ehrliche einschätzung zu dem see mitzuteilen und das ohne angst jemand könnte denke man wäre unfähig oder ein schlechter angler.

gruss:fränk

p.s. ich hab mir von einem belgischen angler sagen lassen das dort schon seit jahren nur ein bruchteil des geldes vom verkauf der angelscheine für besatz ausgegeben werden und das dort fast nur noch abzocke betrieben wird.


----------



## Spiroholic (9. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Letztes Jahr war für mich die erste Saisson in Belgien,
und ich muss sagen das ich nicht unbedingt dort hin gefahren bin 
um jetzt auf biegen und brechen mein investiertes Geld mit Fisch 
wieder raus zu bekommen.
Aber ab und zu hatte ich auch ganz schön frust mal wieder Schneider nachause zu Fahren.
Der See(wie alle Seen) ist nicht einfach zu befischen.Vom Ufer aus schon mal doppelt schwer.
Mehrere Standortwechsel pro Tag ,oder Spinnischen allgemein
halte ich dort für erfolgsversprechender als Tageweise auf den vorbeischwimmenden Fisch zu warten.
Die gesprochenen Sprachen waren mir allerdings recht egal,zumal ich dort selber Ausländer bin.
Die meiner Meinung nach beste Zeit für die Uferanglerei ist der März bis Juli.
In der Zeit hatte ich letzte Session die meisten 
Bisse und Anfasser .Waren eine menge Hechte dabei,aber vom Ufer aus leider nur die Untermassigen.
Trotzdem hat das schon richtig spass gebracht.
Und das steht im Vordergrund.
Ich  werde dieses Jahr mal zusätzlich per Pontoonboot mein glück versuchen.
Vom Boot aus hat man wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten mal was gescheites zu erwischen.
Zusätzlich sind die beiden Bäche immer für eine Überraschung gut.
Und der See bei Robertville ist zwischendurch auch mal immer eine Reise wert.


----------



## frank67 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo.

das mit der sprache sollte eher ein hinweis auf das verhalten vieler angler dort sein und das ist kein vorurteil sind beruht auf erlebtem.

ich hab 2 al gesehen das man sich dort auf die fresse gehauen hat im suff.

ich gehe auch nicht angeln um mein geld in fischen aufzurechnen aber so viele tage schneider sind einfach unbefriedigend.

robertville ist meiner meinung nach 2 klassen besser weil dort einfach mehr fisch ist.

ich denke das liegt daran das der see schwer zugänglich ist und deshalb dort weniger geangelt wird.

ich hab dort eine hand voll stellen die auch ohne boot zu erreichen sind und wo sonst kaum jemand hin kommt aber der fussweg dorthin ist schon recht abenteuerlich und mitunter auch gefährlich.

in bütgnbach hab ich meine forellen,bis auf eine,ausschliesslich in den bächen gefangen und das auch immer nur 2-4 tage nach dem besatz war.

gruss:fränk


----------



## indefischer (10. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Wie Spiro schon sagt, ist Mobilität viel wert. Wenn man die Augen aufhält und sich mit den örtlichen Gegebenheiten auseinandersetzt und darauf flexibel reagiert, sind dort gute Fänge möglich. 
Wer natürlich als Zielfischangler dort ist, muss das Gewässer kennen. Das ist überall so.

Auf dem Wasser stehen die Chancen ungleich besser, als vom Ufer. Das gilt besobnders wenn es auf Hecht geht. 

Mit den „Russen“ hatte ich noch keine Probleme. Der Kontakt war immer sehr nett. Was deren „Mitnehm-Mentalität“ angeht, sollte man halt mit denen reden, wenn es einem nicht passt. Da hab ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Ob sich was lohnt ist ja sehr subjektiv zu sehen. Ich weiß auch noch nicht, ob es den Jahresschein dieses Jahr geben wird. Was mich immer lockt ist die Vielfalt dort am See. Das was sich meiner Meinung nach nicht lohnt, ist das Fischen auf die erbärmlichen Besatzforellen in den Bächen.

Wenn ich mal schlecht fange oder unzufrieden bin, stelle ich in erster Linie meine Methoden und Verhalten in Frage und erst viel später das Gewässer.


----------



## hackebeil (10. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ich weiss nicht. man muss sich schon selbst klar sein was man mit angeln bezwecken will. ich glaube und hoffe das niemand von uns angeln muss, damit er sich ernähren kann. schliesslich üben wir ein hobby aus.
wir sollten uns glücklich schätzen. der bütgenbachersee ist in meinen augen recht angelfreundlichen. wir haben min 2 bäche, wo man den ein oder anderen fisch fangen kann. eine gut überschaubaren see, der fast an jeder stelle mit dem auto zu erreichen ist und der eine große palette fisch beinhaltet. die riesen sind da nicht drin, denke das dauert auch noch seine zeit. 

es ist und bleibt ein see, kleinigkeiten können da schon über erfolg entscheiden. geht angeln, beschäftigt euch mit dem hobby und grübelt über verbesserungen eurer montagen, stelle und ausstattung. das macht angeln aus! wenn ihr dann noch glück habt kommt ein fisch an den haken!

@indefischer: wenn du es nicht selbst entscheiden kannst, mach ich es: ja du kaufst nen jahresschein!


----------



## gezz (10. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ich wollte in den nächsten wochen mal mit der fliegenrute an die warche/holzwarche. bekomme ich den belgischen schein auch in büttgenbach? kostet der immer noch um die 35 euro?

da es offenbar vor juni keine tagesscheine für die beiden bäche gibt: was kostet der jahresschein und bekomme ich diesen im touri-büro in büttgenbach?

viele grüße, alex


----------



## Spiroholic (11. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Den Wallonieschein(Ohne den geht gar nix)gibt es in 
Bütgenbach bei der Post.(Jede Poststelle hat die)15 bzw 38Euro.
Je nachdem was du machen willst .Ufer oder Boot.
Damit kannst du dann zur Touri Info in Bütgenbach fahren
(Marktplatz)
und die Jahreskarte holen.59 Euro.

Ab Juni gibts dann Tages bzw Wochenscheine .

1 Tag 10 Euro
2 Tage 16 Euro
7 Tage 29 Euro
14 Tage 39 Euro.


----------



## indefischer (11. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Was der Tagesschein 10 Euro???

@hackebeil: Der Jahresschein rückt wieder näher!


----------



## hackebeil (11. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

wow, mehr als am rursee. 
@indefischer: denk an dein boot, es braucht den bütgenbacher stausee!! werd aber auch erst im april zum schein greifen, vorher ist noch unser fluss dran!


----------



## gezz (13. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



Spiroholic schrieb:


> Den Wallonieschein(Ohne den geht gar nix)gibt es in
> Bütgenbach bei der Post.(Jede Poststelle hat die)15 bzw 38Euro.
> Je nachdem was du machen willst .Ufer oder Boot.
> Damit kannst du dann zur Touri Info in Bütgenbach fahren
> ...



vielen dank für die info!


----------



## wesborland (15. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

der Kormoran ist wieder da 
mindestens 50 Stück gesehen worden, wenn man bedenkt dass einer allein 400 bis 500 gr Fisch am Tag frisst kann man sich denken was unter Wasser so los ist, nämlich nichts ....


----------



## gezz (15. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ohhh nein, wollte nächste woche an die bäche....


----------



## wesborland (17. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

heute war ich mit den Hunden um den See spazieren, bei dem schönem Wetter, .... da hab ich sie gesehn .. die Biester, bei 100 hab ich aufgehört zu zählen, ..ohne Witz
da muss doch was gegen unternommen werden!!!!
Es sind nicht nur kleinere Weissfische die auf ihrem Beuteplan stehn .... im gegenteil sie bevorzugen Aal ist davon nichts da, wird auch Zander und Hecht gefressen ...
und die größe spielt da schon fast keine Rolle mehr...
http://www.baundmaschu.de/portal2/images/kormoran.jpg


----------



## Spiroholic (18. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Wow,hört sich nicht gut an .
Wenn dem so ist das dort 100 Kormorane rumschwimmen,dann
futtern die um die 50 kg pro Tag .
Bleibt zu hoffen das genug Barsche als Futter im See sind ,
sonst sehe ich für die Raubfischjagt ab Juni schwarz.#d


----------



## wesborland (18. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Man kann davon ausgehn dass die Biester auch viel Spass haben wenn Zander Hecht und Konsorten gelaicht haben .....
Man ich seh schwarz für den See


----------



## hackebeil (18. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

man man man, die vögel sind nicht erst seid diesem jahr da. wer in den letzten jahren genauer beobachtet hat, hat auch da viele zählen können. nach meinem wissen wird beim besatz auch futterfisch dazu gegeben. ausserdem frisst der komoran nicht immer 500 gramm. also: keine sorge, der see wird im sommer nicht leer sein.
da diese tiere mehr natürlicher sind als die angler bin ich für mehr rücksicht der menschen. nehmt nicht jeden kleinsten fisch mit, setzt auch mal ne bachforelle zurück, achtet auf umweltverschmutzung, schliesslich seid ihr (wir) der eindringling.
AMEN


----------



## wesborland (18. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Das ist deine Meinung .... 
Es werden Jahr für Jahr mehr und nich nur hier in Bütgenbach .... es sagt ja schon einiges, wenn es erlaubt ist mit jagdschein und Sondergenehmigung die Biester abzuknallen .... 
Warst du auch nur bei einem einzigen Besatz dabei??? ich glaub kaum... und wenn man nichts fângt, wie ich und mein Kollege das letzte Jahr, gibts auch nichts zurückzuschmeissen, und wir sind mit Sicherheit keine, die nen 45er Hecht mitnehmen ....


----------



## hackebeil (18. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

wird nur schwer im bebauten gebiet!
ich kenn zahlen vom rursee, wo extra weissfisch als futterfisch eingesetzt wird, auch für vögel wie der komoran. ich kann nur für mich behaupten das ich letztes jahr gut gefangen hab, ob ich gezielt auf raubfisch oder weissfisch war. man muss ja immer bedenken das wir an nem see angeln, große wunder kann man nicht erwarten.
angel doch mal gezielt auf komoran, soll mit köderfisch gut funktionieren


----------



## wesborland (18. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Ja dann kann ich verstehn dass du es nich so eng siehst wenn du letztes Jahr gut gefangen hast, wenn man ständig leer nachhaus geht is es was anderes, aber wir haben umgerüstet, dieses Jahr gehts mit dem Boot raus, da sind die Chancen weitaus größer....
trotzdem tut es ein wenig weh zu sehen, wie unsre Konkurenten ein ums andre mal abtauchen und auf Jagd sind, bei mehr als 100 Kormoranen kann man den Laich vergessen, der auch natürlich wäre, aber bei so einer Zahl an Feinden wird nicht viel da¨von übrig bleiben...


----------



## hackebeil (18. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

also mit boo ist es wirklich besser. wollte mir dieses jahr ein bellyboot zulegen, aber nun ist daraus ein auto geworden .
die komorane sind nicht ohne, keine frage.
wünsch euch aufjedenfall viel petri heil


----------



## borussenflut (19. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



hackebeil schrieb:


> da diese tiere mehr natürlicher sind als die angler bin ich für mehr rücksicht der menschen. nehmt nicht jeden kleinsten fisch mit, setzt auch mal ne bachforelle zurück, achtet auf umweltverschmutzung, schliesslich seid ihr (wir) der eindringling.
> AMEN


 
Da hast du unrecht .

Da der Mensch die Seen künstlich besetzt,
ist die Komoranpopulation unnatürlich in die
Höhe geschnellt.

Das hat mit einem natürlichen Komoranvorkommen nichts
mehr zu tun.

Da muß seitens der Jäger reguliert werden,alles
andere wäre fatal und entspricht nicht der Natur.


----------



## wesborland (19. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Erstmal, Borussia steigt nicht ab, auf drei Punkte morgen 
Es ist wohl beschlossene Sache, dass in den nächsten Wochen Jäger die hälfte der Kormorane verschwinden lassen, so hab ich eben aus sicherer Quelle gehört!
Das wäre wenigstens ein Anfang....
Und ich freu mich schon total auf Samstag, dann gehts endlich wieder los, ich bin heiss wie Frittenfett xD

Hat jemand von euch vielleicht ne Ahnung wo man günstig eine Gel batterie 100 Ah herbekommen könnt?

allen Petri heil =)


----------



## hackebeil (20. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ja genau borussenflut .... rettet die bäume esst mehr biber!
die population sollte natürlich begrenzt bleiben. aber ich kanns nicht mehr hören "boah da, ein scheiss komoran". ich find das sind ganz interessante tiere, die genauso ein daseinsrecht haben wie andere tiere. bevor man hingeht und alle abknallt sollte der see anglerfrei gemacht werden.
beenden wir die diskussion, da der ursprungsthread verfehlt wird!


----------



## gezz (26. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

war zufällig schon einer an einem der beiden bäche? 

gruß


----------



## Spiroholic (27. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Ja ,war ich ,an dem einen und dem anderen ....

Wollte mir den Massenansturm nicht entgehen lassen.
Es waren am letzten Samstag ca 50 Leutz an den Bächen.
Von ungestörtem Angeln konnte man da echt nicht sprechen.
War aber der Brüller das mit anzusehen,
wie einer dem andernen die Fische verscheucht hat.
Mit Glück konnte ich zwei Forellen erwischen,
so das ich Mittags was auf dem Tisch hatte.#6


----------



## alex-racer (27. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

*Junge Junge ca 50 Leute an den Bächen !*

*Verhältnisse wie am Forellenpuff.*

*Was ist bloß aus dem Bütgenbacher See geworden* #c


----------



## gezz (30. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



Spiroholic schrieb:


> Ja ,war ich ,an dem einen und dem anderen ....
> 
> Wollte mir den Massenansturm nicht entgehen lassen.
> Es waren am letzten Samstag ca 50 Leutz an den Bächen.
> ...



ehhh bitte was? das ist ja schrecklich...zum glück habe ich mir das nicht angetan... ich war im letzten jahr bestimmt 10 mal dort und habe war IMMER alleine an den bächen.


----------



## Shaka (30. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo,

Nun, einige wussten ja bestimmt dass Alarm für Cobra Elf am Bütgenbacher See gedreht wurde.

Am Donnerstag wird diese Episode ausgestrahlt

http://www.brf.be/nachrichten/gesellschaft/alarm


Gruß

Shaka


----------



## alex-racer (31. März 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



Shaka schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Nun, einige wussten ja bestimmt dass Alarm für Cobra Elf am Bütgenbacher See gedreht wurde.
> 
> ...


 

Geil, da sieht man bestimmt auch die Kormorane in den Bäumen sitzen, mit dicken volgefressenen Bäuchen.  :q


----------



## borussenflut (1. April 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



Spiroholic schrieb:


> Man darf.#6
> Hab grad noch mal im LRPPE Heft nachgelesen.
> Demnach wird de See 2009 nicht geleert,und darf das ganze Jahr befischt werden.


 

Ich hab hier ein Heft, wo drinsteht, das 2009
wegen arbeiten an der Staumauer in Robertville
nicht geangelt werden darf.

Was stimmt denn jetzt ?


----------



## gezz (1. April 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



borussenflut schrieb:


> Ich hab hier ein Heft, wo drinsteht, das 2009
> wegen arbeiten an der Staumauer in Robertville
> nicht geangelt werden darf.
> 
> Was stimmt denn jetzt ?



ich war gestern in der touri-info in büttgenbach und mir hat die nette dame dort gesagt, dass der see nicht entleert wird.

ich habe aber noch eine andere frage: mich interessieren eigentlich nur die bäche, da ich mit der fliegenrute unterwegs bin. die dame hat mir gesagt, dass ich mit der jahreskarte die holzwarche und die warche befischen darf. verblüfft hat mich dabei, dass sie sagte, ich dürfe auch die warche zwischen dem see in büttgenbach und dem see in robertville befischen. ist da was dran? dachte bisher immer nur bis zum einlauf in den see von büttgenbach.

neben den beiden bächen ist anscheinend auch noch ein teil der vesdre im jahresschein enthalten. auch hier hat die dame auf meine nachfrage vom ganzen flusslauf gesprochen, dass kann doch nicht sein. hat jmd. hier vielleicht den genauen abschnitt (von x bis x) ?

danke im voraus!

achja: eine bachforelle auf nymphe gefangen. relativ wenig waser, aber strömung war noch ziemlich stark.

http://img17.*ih.us/img17/9946/dsc00260uqo.jpg

http://img22.*ih.us/img22/7130/dsc00327ngd.jpg


----------



## Spiroholic (1. April 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Petri zur Forelle,

Hättest am besten die Tante im Infobüro mal festnageln sollen auf ihre Aussagen.
Am besten mal einen "Eingeborenen" fragen.
Oder beim Schleck vorbeifahren und nachfragen.
Dann währe das ja das Stück hinter der Staumauer 
bis zum Robertviller See.
Soweit ich das hier mal gelesen habe ist das einem anderen 
Verein,aber nix genaues weiß ich nicht....|supergri
Wär aber super wenn das stimmen würde das man da Werfen
dürfte.
Für genaue Infos währe ich auch dankbar.


----------



## indefischer (1. April 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Auch von mir ein Petri zum Fisch.

Die Vesdre stand doch immer im Heft. Die ist auch in verschiedene Abschnitte unterteilt. Mal darf man ein paar hundert Meter auf der rechten dann wieder auf der linken Seite angeln. Dazu gabs auch mal ne abenteuerliche Skizze. 
Ruf doch mal den Herrn Göttgens von der Lrrpe an(Nummer googeln). Der kann dir vielleicht was mailen.

Das mit der Warche zwischen den Seen wäre neu und bestimmt nicht übel...


----------



## Shaka (1. April 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Das wäre mir auch neu.  Man hat mir immer gesagt, dass der Bach zwischen den Seen privat ist und ausschliesslich reserviert wäre für die hohen Tiere von Electrabel.

Man hat mir schwer abgeraten da angeln zu gehen.|kopfkrat

Wenn das nicht mehr so ist, bin auch interessiert !


----------



## gezz (2. April 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ich war auch überrascht. denke die dame hatte einfach keine ahnung. ich habe explizit gefragt welche teile der warche ich befischen darf und sie hat mir auf der karte die gesamte strecke gezeigt. hat sich aber mit sicherheit vertan.


----------



## Spiroholic (2. April 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Das will ich jetzt wissen,
ich fahr morgen mal bei der Tante vorbei
und lass mir das mal bestätigen.
Am besten schriftlich.
Werden sehen was dran ist.


----------



## gezz (2. April 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Habe beim LRRPE nachgefragt, das Teilstück zwischen den beiden Seen gehört leider nicht dazu. Gehört wohl einer Firma. Schade. Damit kannst Du dir aber immerhin den Weg zur Touri-Info sparen


----------



## Spiroholic (3. April 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Danke für die Info,hab sowieso 
schon Zweifel behabt,dachte schon
an einen Aprilscherz deinerseits.:q


----------



## gezz (3. April 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Das würde ich mir nicht erlauben  

Bin auch zunächst mit einem breiten Grinsen aus dem Laden gegangen (ist dann aber schnell dem Zweifel und gestern dann der Gewissheit gewichen)...wäre auch zu schön gewesen. 

Die Strecke der beiden Bäche (Warche & Holzwarche) soll ja angeblich jeweils ca. 8km lang sein. Ich habe bisher nur die ersten paar hundert Meter oberhalb des Sees befischt. War schonmal jmd. weiter stromaufwärts? Welche der beiden Bäche bevorzugt ihr eigentlich? Geht jmd. auch mit der Fliege dorthin? Habe beim letzten Mal zwei ältere Kollegen gesehen die es mit einem geschleppten Köderfisch versucht haben, war aber anscheinend nicht so erfolgreich


----------



## Spiroholic (3. April 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

War gestern und heute jeweils 6 Std an den Bächen 
unterwegs.
Vergesst es, da ist nichts gescheites mehr drin,
alles schon rausgefangen worden.
Das ganze könnte nochmal interessant werden 
wenn mehr Wasser im See ist und die Forellen
dann in den Fluss steigen.
Das mit der Länge könnte für den an 
der Brücke von Wirtzfeld schon stimmen.
Der Meandert wie wild das ganze Tal rauf,aber 
wenn das Monstergras wieder hochschießt 
wird das ganze fast unfischbar.
Gibt man sich das dann doch sieht man aus wie 
Geteert und Gefeedert.Wenn noch Fisch drin währe 
würde sich das jetzt noch lohnen,aber da sind nur noch Fingerlinge drin.
Der andere Fluss richtung Krinkelt rauf ist auch nicht besser
was den Fisch angeht .Obwohl kürzer als der andere 
ist er auch im Sommer leicht zu Begehen und zu Befischen.


----------



## posenpaule (5. April 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

weiss einer wann der see wieder geflutet wird? war freitag da und in wirtzfeld geht so ziemlich nichts.
bei vollem seestad tummeln sich da hechte und futterfisch ohne ende aber momentan


----------



## wesborland (12. April 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

letzte Woche Samstag den ersten großen Fang gemacht 

eine lachsforelle von 65 cm ;-)


----------



## gezz (13. April 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



wesborland schrieb:


> letzte Woche Samstag den ersten großen Fang gemacht
> 
> eine lachsforelle von 65 cm ;-)



petri!

im see?


----------



## wesborland (14. April 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Jep an der Berger Seite aber ziemlich weit raus.
Ich bin begeistert vom Angeln mit dem Boot das ist bei Sonnenschein einfach herrlich =) nebenbei sind die Erfolgschancen ja auch bedeutend höher


----------



## gezz (14. April 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Habe überlegt mir ein Belly Boot zuzulegen und mein Glück mit der Fliege auf dem See zu versuchen. Erzähl mal ein bissl wie du die Forelle mitten im See überlistet hast.


----------



## wesborland (15. April 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Da gibts eigentlich nicht viel zu erzâhlen  
Das Boot hab ich mit nem Kumpel gekauft, der weitaus mehr Ahnung vom Angeln hat als ich, wir hatten halt unsre 4 angeln  am Boot, an 2 Maden an den andern 2 Mehlwürmer, und haben permanent geschleppt, als wir beschlossen hatten mal ans Ufer zu gehn, hat dann auch promt das Prachtexemplar angebissen  ich hatte ja anfangs etwas angst das Vorfach würd reissen, als ich den Fisch zum ersten mal ausm Wasser gesehn hab ^^ nach 10 Minuten hin und her, haben wir in dann im Netz gehabt, es war richtig Klasse und macht Lust auf mehr ;-)
Ich bin schon froh wenns endlich Juni ist ^^


----------



## hackebeil (16. April 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

oh ja, vom boot ist echt super. glückwunsch zur super-forelle!! wollte mir auch vielleicht ein belly boot zulegen, doch leider muss ich da noch 1-2 monate warten. hast du schon eins in aussicht gezz``???


----------



## gezz (17. April 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

habe an das bb von guideline gedacht. nur gutes drüber gelesen. gibt es auch als set mit pumpe und flossen 

werde mich aber auch nochmal genauer informieren. würde im nächsten monat zuschlagen wollen, sonst lohnt es sich nicht mehr. seh mich schon bei strahlendem sonnenschein über den see paddeln...


----------



## frank67 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo.

schade das ihr keine Bilder von diesem ausnahmefisch gemacht habt.#6

soetwas ist mehr als selten in Büttgenbach 


aber wenn ihr den Fisch von Land aus gefangen habt ist ein Boot ja nicht immer das erfolgreichste.

Gruß:fränk


----------



## posenpaule (20. April 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo allemann. Ich habe vor evtl dieses Wochenende mal wieder nach B. Bach zu fahrn für nen tag. Hatte vor mich da mal an den Kaprfen zu probieren mit mais würmern und maden. Kennt wer eine schöne stelle wo evtl. welche stehen könnten? Kenne bisher nur die stelle am Campingplatz wo die boote anliegen und den seitenarm in Wirtzfeld der momentan ziemlich Flach ist.


mfG Posenpaule


----------



## wesborland (20. April 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

habe schon ein Foto gemacht, aber null Plan wie man die hier hochläd 
und direkt am Ufer wars auch nicht, vom Ufer aus hätt man jedenfalls nicht bis da einwerfen können.
während mein Kollege den reingeholt hat, bin ich langsam richtung Ufer gerudert .. =)


----------



## posenpaule (20. April 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

versuchs mal bei imagehack.com da kannst die bilder hochladen und hier rein posten


----------



## borussenflut (21. April 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Weiß jemand, ob man ein Echolot in
Robertville benutzen darf ?


----------



## frank67 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



borussenflut schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob man ein Echolot in
> Robertville benutzen darf ?


 

ja,darf man.


----------



## alex-racer (21. April 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

also in büttgenbach darf man kein echolot benutzen !

in robertville weiß ich nicht,

fränk bist du dir da sicher ?? das es in robertville erlaubt ist



gruß alex


----------



## bflow (21. April 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hi leute.
ich wollte wissen ob jmd von euch infos zu den weihern in stockem hat kann leider nirgends welche finden!
danke


----------



## frank67 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



Katzenwallerkalle schrieb:


> Mit dem Echolot zu fischen ist erlaubt und unbedingt ratsam, wenn du den See nicht kennst, weil die Ufer an vielen Stellen sehr steil abfallen und du keine Ahnung hast, ob es gerade 2 oder 10 Meter tief ist. Elektromotor ist ebenfalls erlaubt. Wenn du Schleppfischen willst, darf der E-Motor allerdings nicht an sein, dann muß gerudert werden.
> Leider muß ich dich enttäuschen, wenn du in Robertville ein Schlaraffenland erwartest, denn die 3 Tonnen Fisch fallen in einem Gewässer dieser Größe kaum auf. Ich angle dort überwiegend auf Hecht habe auch letztes Jahr drei Gefangen (alle um die 80cm). Aber um diese drei Hechte zu fangen habe ich auch 8 Anläufe gebraucht. Den Besatz halte ich jedoch für sehr gut und das Gewässer für sehr anspruchsvoll, ist halt kein Forellenpuff.
> Für 2006 habe ich jedoch fest eingeplant, im Mündungsbereich auch mal auf Karpfen anzusitzen, da es dort relativ flach ist und ich dort auch schon einige Karpfen beobachtet habe.
> Der größte Vorteil gegenüber Bütgenbach ist einfach, daß du deine Ruhe hast und nicht im 2 Minutentakt eine ganze Tourifamilie hinter dir steht und dich nervt den die Wanderwege um Robertville sind dünn gesäht.
> ...


 
Hallo Alex.

hier mal etwas von einem erfahrenen Robertville Angler.

der See in Robertville ist meiner Meinung nach 2 mal interessanter als der in Bütgenbach auch wenn man dort nicht so gut vom Ufer aus Angeln kann.

Gruß:fränk


----------



## gezz (26. April 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

war gestern an den beiden bächen in büttgenbach mit der fliege unterwegs. das wasser war ziemlich klar und der wasserstand sehr angenehm. konnte drei bachforellen und einen barsch für einen kurzen landgang überreden. alle durften anschließend munter weiter schwimmen.

mfg, alex


----------



## posenpaule (26. April 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

War gestern auch am see 4 Forellen und jede menge Rotaugen brassen und Rotfeder als beifang. Der wasserstand ist seit den lezten 2 wochen ziemlich gut angstiegen und ich hoffe das wirtzfeld bald wieder schön voll ist. Habe gestern mit einem von den Netten Kollegen von der LRPPE gesprochen und er meinte das diesen herbst nochmal 250-300kg 60cm+ hechte eingesezt werden. denke das macht sich auf der größe des sees nicht bemerkbar aber schön ist es dennoch :vik:

Das schöne an den Forellen ist das sie dort wirklich kräftig sind und aktiv sind und auch mal wiederstand leisten nicht wie die Faulen und trägen forellen im Forellenpuff. Mal schaun vieleicht werd ich des öfteren mal auf forelle gehen aber meinen Hecht will ich dieses Jahr auf jeden fall haben komme was wolle xD


----------



## gezz (26. April 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

wo warst du denn am see? habe den ein oder anderen auf meinem weg vom auto aus gesehen.


----------



## posenpaule (26. April 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

am campingplatz in worriken wenn man am betonsteg links richtung boot anlegestelle geht. habe auch nen kleinen schwarm forellen an den großen betonstufen gesehen. waren ca. 5-6 stück aber als ich dann mitm spinner da war waren sie schon wieder weg :c

naja nächstes mal vileicht :m


mfG: Paule


----------



## frank67 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo.

spinner sind aber zur zeit eher nicht gerne gesehen dort:q


gruss:fränk


----------



## posenpaule (28. April 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

OH. das wusst ich nicht. naja hätt ich mir auch denken können das wärend der schonzeit spinnerverbot ist. naja bald is ja juni und dann versuch ich mein glück auf hecht :m


----------



## frank67 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo.

ob generelles Spinnverbot ist weiss ich nicht zu 100% .

meine info war das Spinner der grösse 1 und 2 erlaubt sind (während der hechtschonzeit) aber da gingen hier die meinungen schon auseinander.

ich an deiner stelle würde mich zumindest an diese regelung halten oder es ganz bleiben lassen.

Gruss:fränk


----------



## wesborland (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

in bütgenbach brauch man wohl nicht mehr angeln zu gehn, das Wasser ist verseucht, hunderte Fische sind verendet war eben selber schauen, in Wirtzfeld hab ich ettliche an der Oberfläche taumeln sehen


----------



## gezz (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

oh man...das ist sehr sehr bitter! war vor 2 wochen noch da und es war ein richtig geiler tag. dann wird aus meinem wochenendtrip wohl nix...

weiß man denn schon die ursache?


----------



## hackebeil (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Oh nein, schrecklich. 
Hier mal ne Kopie vom Zeitungsartikel
***************
Im Bereich des Ausläufers des Stausees in Bütgenbach ist es in diesen Tagen auf dem Gebiet der Gemeinde Büllingen zu einem größeren Fischsterben gekommen.
Etwa 200 bis 300 tote Weißfische (Rotfedern) sowie ebenfalls Forellen, die an der Wirtzfelder Brücke, wo die Warche in den Stausee mündet, und bachaufwärts in diesem Natura 2000-Gebiet gefunden wurden, haben aufhorchen lassen. Es war ein Angler, der Alarm schlug.
Der Fischereiverband »Ligue Royale de Propagande des Pêcheurs de l’Est« (LRPPE), die Umweltpolizei der Wallonischen Region, das Forstamt Büllingen, die Eifel-Polizei, der stellvertretende Büllinger Bürgermeister Willy Heinzius sowie die Freiwillige Feuerwehr von Büllingen waren im Einsatz. Es galt zunächst, die Verschmutzung, die zum Fischsterben geführt hatte, einzudämmen und alsdann deren Ursachen zu ermitteln. Wasserproben sowie Analysen bei den verendeten Fischen sollen hierzu die erforderlichen Erkenntnisse liefern.
Erschwert wurden die Ermittlungen, weil zum besagten Zeitpunkt ein heftiges Gewitter mit Hagel die Oberfläche des Sees gewissermaßen verwässerte. Es sei wohl müßig, über die Herkunft der Beeinträchtigungen zu spekulieren, so lange keine verlässlichen Schlussfolgerungen vorliegen, hieß es auf Anfrage gegenüber dem Grenz-Echo.
Dem Vernehmen nach handelt es sich nicht um den ersten Problemfall dieser Art an dieser Stelle der Talsperre.
*************


----------



## Spiroholic (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Ich war besagter Angler der Alarm geschlagen hat.
War echt ein Schock am Samstag als ich das 
gesehen habe.
Bin ein Stück die Warche rauf marschiert um mir die 
beiden Pools anzusehen.
Dort standen zwei Belgier rum und haben sich am Kopf 
gekratzt.Ich bin dann direkt wieder zurück und hab versucht 
den Herrn Schleck zu erreichen.Leider vergebens.
Danach gleich bei der Touri Info,und der Polizei angerufen.
Die kamen dann auch vorbei und haben sich das ganze 
Angesehen und Bilder gemacht.
Die Polizei allerding sagte mir das es schon das zweite mal 
wäre das dies passiert.Soll ein paar Tage früher gewesen sein.
Ich bin dann zur Staumauer gefahren,und dort schien noch 
alles ok zu sein .
Das ganze hat sich Samstag früh gegen 10 Uhr abgespeilt,
übrigens bei bestem Wetter .
Wo dort ein Gewitter gewesen sein soll weiß ich beim besten 
willen nicht......
Weiß denn jemand ob der See jetzt gesperrt ist oder nicht.
Wenn noch kein ergebniss von den Proben vorliegt kann
das ja sonst was sein.
Ich werde am WE mal bei der Touri Info nachfragen wie 
sich das jetzt verhält mit dem Fischen.


----------



## gezz (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Die Warche ist doch der Bach der direkt unter der großen Autobrücke in den See mündet, oder? (kann mir nie merken welcher welcher ist). Was ist denn mit der Holzwarche? Ist es dort auch zum Fischsterben gekommen?


----------



## Spiroholic (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Die Warche ist der Bach der an der Brücke von Wirzfeld in den 
See fließt.Samstag war ich natürlich noch an der Holzwarche 
um zu sehen was dort ist.
Und wie es aussieht ist dort alles ok.Ich habe dort noch 
etliche Barsche und Forellen gefangen,aber leider nur noch 
Kleinzeug,das noch lange kein Mindestmaß hat.
Also hab ich der Quälerei schnell ein Ende gemacht.
Hat zur Zeit echt keinen sinn dort zu fischen.


----------



## wesborland (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Wie will man das stoppen? das Wasser fließt doch weiter in den See rein und nach ner Zeit wird es dort auch die Hechte und Zander erreichen


----------



## gezz (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Ist die Brücke von Wirtzfeld die Autobrücke? Wenn man von Büttgenbach aus kommt geht vor Brücke rechts hoch ein Weg, da ist auch ein recht neu angelegter Parkstreifen. Wenn man über die Brücke fährt kommt wieder ein Parkstreifen. Die Straße geht rechts einen Berg hoch. Links ein Weg rein der um den See führt. Dort gehe ich immer entlang bis es rechts rum zur Holzwarche geht.


----------



## Spiroholic (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Ja,die Brücke von Wirtzfeld ist die "Autobrücke" ,
die mit der grünen Asphaltschicht.
Der andere Bach ist die Holzwarche,in der nur noch 
Fingerlinge schwimmen.
Dort kannst du mal mit der Fliege im unteren 
Mündungsbereich versuchen.


----------



## gezz (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Ich war bis jetzt immer in der Holzwarche und fand die Forellen gar nicht sooo klein. Habe mit der Fliege bisher etwa 80% maßige (Bach-)Forellen gefangen. Wenn sich das Gewässer wieder erholt - hoffen wir mal das dies überhaupt noch möglich ist diesen sommer -, muss ich mal den anderen Bach ausprobieren. 

Wie lang ist denn die Strecke an der Warche? Ich kenne ja nur den Mündungsbereich vom Vorbeifahren. Dieser sah für mich nie nach einem Forellengewässer aus. Hätte da eher Döbel erwartet.


----------



## eifelalex (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

war heute morgen ab 6 am see
wollte eigentlich forellen fangen da diese ja nur auf sind
aber was fang ich 4 hechte von ca 35-50cm
und das am 10er haken und wurm ich bin fast verrückt geworden! naja war schon schön 
schwimmen natürlich alle wieder!
sonntag gehts warscheinlich weiter


----------



## frank67 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



gezz schrieb:


> Ist die Brücke von Wirtzfeld die Autobrücke? Wenn man von Büttgenbach aus kommt geht vor Brücke rechts hoch ein Weg, da ist auch ein recht neu angelegter Parkstreifen. Wenn man über die Brücke fährt kommt wieder ein Parkstreifen. Die Straße geht rechts einen Berg hoch. Links ein Weg rein der um den See führt. Dort gehe ich immer entlang bis es rechts rum zur Holzwarche geht.


 
Hallo.

dann hast du aber einen weiten Fussmarsch.

das geht auch einfacher und schneller und man kann fast bis an die Holzwarche ran Fahren.

schau einfach mal bei Google Earth nach wo es dort überall wege gibt die man befahren kann.

Gruss:fränk


----------



## posenpaule (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@ eifelalex

wo warst denn am see???

bin ab juni auch auf hecht aus und wenn die da so gut beissen wärs ja vieleicht lohnenswert


----------



## eifelalex (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ich hab mir den 10km fußmarsch angetan und war rund um den see mit rute und pose!
überall gute bisse
bis denne


----------



## gezz (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



fränk67 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> dann hast du aber einen weiten Fussmarsch.
> 
> ...



so weit ist das nicht. sind keine 10 minuten. außerdem bewege ich mich meistens stromaufwärts, von daher ist es nicht verkehrt wenn ich an der mündung anfange.


----------



## frank67 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo gezz.

weit ist ja relativ und an der Mündung zur Holzwarche werden jedes Jahr die grössten Hechte gefangen laut aufseher Schleck.

dort gibt es einige Rosenfelder um umgestürzte Bäume wo die Burschen auf Beute lauern.

wenn man nun dort zb. mit Köfi ansitzen möchte hat man ja nun mal mehr dabei als nur eine leichte Rute(getränke,essen,stuhl,ausrüstung)

dann ist der Weg von der Brücke aus meiner Meinung nach wieder relativ weit.

die Straße die ich meine geht zu einem Waldstück und wenn man dort 300 meter durch den Wald geht steht man quasi im Mündungsbereich der Holzwarche und nicht irgendwo mitendrin.

wenn du von Bütgenbach kommend richtung Wirtzfeld fährst kommst du über die Brücke.

dort einfach weiter Fahren über die neue Strasse bis du oben auf die Kuppe kommst von wo aus man Wirtzfeld sehen kann.

dort gibt es eine Strichstrasse die nach links abgeht.

einfach dort rein Fahren und dann bis ganz ans Ende an diesem kleinen Ferienpark vorbei in den Wald rein.

Auto dort abstellen so das noch jemand vorbei kommt und dann querr durch den Wald runter zum See-Holzwarche.

Gruß:fränk


----------



## posenpaule (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

mhh dann werde ich mein glück doch mal an der mündung probieren und vieleicht hab ich dieses jahr mehr glück mit meinem eig. zielfisch.#6


----------



## wesborland (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Ich nehme an der hecht hat gelaicht, deswegen beißen die so...


----------



## posenpaule (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hätten die net später laichen können??

so zum ende der schonzeit hin???:g noch 1 ganzer monat 
aber dann gehts wieder los :vik:


----------



## frank67 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



fränk67 schrieb:


> Hallo gezz.
> 
> weit ist ja relativ und an der Mündung zur Holzwarche werden jedes Jahr die grössten Hechte gefangen laut aufseher Schleck.
> 
> ...


 
oha,hab ich tatsächlich *Strichstrasse* geschrieben?|supergri

ich meinte natürlich _*STICHSTRASSE.:m*_


----------



## BjoernNoel (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hi,

wie sieht es aus mit der Schonzeit am Lac de Robertville?
Ist da derzeit irgendetwas verboten?

Lieben Gruß
Björn


----------



## posenpaule (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

denke robertville hat so ziemlich die selben schonzeiten wie bütgenbach. glaube das reglement für roberville ist auch von der LRPPE von daher wird sich da nicht viel tun. wenn irgendwer was andres weis, ich lasse mich auch gerne eines aneren belehren #6



MFG Paule


----------



## gezz (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo Frank,

danke für die Beschreibung. War vor ein paar Tagen da und habe den Weg gefunden, ist wirklich ne Ecke kürzer. War ja etwas skeptisch wie es sich mit den Fischen verhält nach den Schreckensmeldungen. Zumindest für den Barschbestand kann ich Entwarnung geben: habe etwa 30 Barsche auf die Fliege gefangen. Keine Ahnung was mit den Burschen los war. Hinzu kamen ein paar Döbel. Leider nur eine Bachforelle. Habe außer der einen rotgetupften auch keine andere gesehen. Hoffe das bedeutet nix schlechtes. Dafür habe ich einen Hecht auf Beutezug beobachtet und ein paar riesige Karpfen gesehen.

Trotz der mageren Ausbeute war es ein schöner und sonniger Tag. Als ich um 5 Uhr gegangen bin hat natürlich pünktlich der Platzregen eingesetzt.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## eifelalex (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

wie groß waren die barsche denn ungefähr ?gezz


----------



## wesborland (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Ich denk bei 30 Stück kônnen sie nich so groß gewesen sein, aber würd mich auch mal intressieren!


----------



## frank67 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo.

das waren sicher die verbutteten kleinen barsche wie sie für bütgenbach üblich sind.

in robertville gibt es ganz andere kaliber.

gruss:fränk


----------



## gezz (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Die Barsche waren zwischen 10 und 20 cm, also nix "Spektakuläres". 

Hatte vorher nur nie so viele von den kleinen Rabauken an der Fliege. War teilweise wirklich nervig. Da das Wasser relativ klar war, konnte ich schon von weitem sehen, wie sie meine Fliege an einer aussichtsreichen Stelle nehmen wollten. Habe am Ende dann einfach die Fliege weggezogen. An manchen Stellen hatte ich anfangs bei jedem Wurf einen Biss/Verfolger...


----------



## gezz (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



fränk67 schrieb:


> hallo.
> 
> das waren sicher die verbutteten kleinen barsche wie sie für bütgenbach üblich sind.
> 
> ...



In Robertville gibt es aber leider keinen Zulauf an dem ich mit der Fliegenrute auf Forelle fischen kann. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist der Einlauf der Warche tabu...


----------



## frank67 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo gezz

der einlauf der warche ist nicht generell tabu sondern nur zu bestimmten schonzeiten aber ansonsten darfst du dort fischen.

mit robertville geb ich dir recht.

um dort die guten stellen ohne boot zu erreichen ist erst mal klettern mit leichter ausrüstung angesagt aber dafür kann man dort dann wirklich schöne barsche und hechte fangen.

gruss:fränk


----------



## gezz (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo zusammen,

war gestern in Büttgenbach. Trotz der Gewitterwarnungen ist es - zumindest bis ich am Nachmittag gegangen bin - trocken geblieben. Trotz des sehr hohen Wasserstandes konnte ich 7 Bachforellen überlisten (und auch wieder in ihr Element zurücksetzen). Gebissen haben die Rotgetupften allesamt auf die Trockenfliege. Hinzu kamen ein paar Barsche (auf Nymphe) und ein größerer Döbel (ebenfalls Trockenfliege). 

Was ich interessant fand war, dass 2 der Bachforellen nur 10-15 cm groß waren. Mich würde interessieren, ob dies Besatzfische sind (dachte immer es werden da 2 mal im Jahr Forellen um die 20-25 cm eingesetzt) oder vielleicht welche, die im Bach aufgewachsen sind. Wäre schön wenn es da mit der Fortplanzung klappen würde. Macht Hoffnung auf den Herbst.

Vielleicht weiß ja einer wie groß die Besatzfische sind und kann mich aufklären.

Habe Nachmittags auch noch 2 Väter mit ihren Söhnen beim Vatertagsausflug gesehen. Schienen aber nicht sehr erfolgreich bei dem Versuch die steigenden Fische mit ihrem Wurm zum Biss zu Überreden. Jedefalls war ihr großer Setzkescher den sie dabei hatten leer. 

Am See waren auch einige Angler mit Pose unterwegs. Einer war schon mit dem großen Wobbler unterwegs (darf man das schon wieder??)...und zwar an diesem Angelding aus der Werbung von vor 10 Jahre. Falls sich noch jmd. erinnert: so eine Klapp-Angel mit schon montierter Kurbel. Keine Ahnung mehr wie das gute Ding heißt 


Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## adeev (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Ich fahre heute hin... Kann mann immer noch in der Pommes-Budde den Tagesschein für Bütgenbach holen?


----------



## indefischer (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo Gezz,
Glückwunsch zu den schönen Fängen. 
Ich vermute schon, dass in gewissem Maße natürliche Reproduktion dort stattfindet. 
Besetzt werden meines Wissens nach nur fangfähige Fische, von denen die meisten zum Glück nach kurzer Zeit auch wieder verschwunden sind.
Vielleicht kannst du ja beim nächsten Mal auf Brütlinge achten, deren Existenz wäre ein ziemlich eindeutiger Beweis.


----------



## posenpaule (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

der kontroleur hat mir das lezte mal gesagt als ich da war das dieses jahr nur hechte eingesezt werden/wurden ca um die 3Tonnen und er meinte die letzten jahre waren es hauptsächlich zander die eingesezt wurden ich weis nicht in wiefern das stimmt

#6


----------



## borussenflut (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



posenpaule schrieb:


> der kontroleur hat mir das lezte mal gesagt als ich da war das dieses jahr nur hechte eingesezt werden/wurden ca um die 3Tonnen und er meinte die letzten jahre waren es hauptsächlich zander die eingesezt wurden ich weis nicht in wiefern das stimmt
> 
> #6


 
3 Tonnen , wo ?

Bütgenbach oder Robertville ?


----------



## adeev (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hi,

ich habe unglücklicherweise mein Angelschein am Bütgenbachsee verloren (22.05.2009). Das Angelschein von der Post ist noch da, aber die Jahreskarte für 59 Euro finde ich nicht mehr. |gr:

Besteht die Möglichkeit eine Ersatz-Jahreskarte zu bekommen? Oder muss ich nun nochmal 59 Euro zahlen? 

Hat jemand von euch bereits diese "Verlust-Erfahrung" gemacht?


----------



## posenpaule (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

die 3 tonnen waren für bütgenbach. glaube aber bei der größe vom see fallen die nicht wirklich auf.

zu der jahreskarte... ich denke das man sich da ersatz besorgen kann in der touri info da die das ganze im PC haben wer sich wann wo die karte gekauft hat. also ich würds probieren,


MFG Paule


----------



## gezz (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

bist du dir sicher? ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass sich die dame irgendwelche notizen gemacht geschweige denn etwas direkt in den pc getippt hat. ich kann mich nur erinnern, dass sie meinen schein handschriftlich ausgefüllt hat...

war übrigens vorgestern auch wieder da: bei super schönem wetter eine spannende trockenfliegen-fischerei erlebt. konnte diesmal 5 forellen und 2 größere döbel fangen (und releasen). bei etlichen bissen habe ich den anhieb versemmelt und eine größere forelle hat sich unter einen baumstamm gesetzt und die fliege abgeschüttelt....wäre meine größte bisher gewesen vermute ich.

alles in allem aber wieder ein super tag. morgens habe ich noch einen anderen angler an einem der bäche gesehen. er war mit einem eimer würmer und mit köderfischen unterwegs, hatte aber noch nix gefangen. 

leider habe ich diesmal einige fliegen in den baum gesetzt, der wind war teilweise recht stark und der bewuchs schießt langsam in die höhe. falls einer also was findet, wisst ihr ja wohin damit


----------



## posenpaule (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

was wollen die denn mit den köfis momentan?? die sind doch wärend der algemeinen schonzeit sowieso verboten oder?

@gezz warst du im mündungsbereich unterwegs oder weiter strom aufwärts?


MFG Paule


----------



## gezz (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ich habe mich auch gewundert warum er mit den köfis ankam...war ein belgier. 

ich fang immer etwa 50 m hinter dem mündungsbereich an und gehe dann stromauf (wenn ich mit der trockenfliege fische). je nach dem wie viel aktivität ist komme ich mal weiter mal weniger weit  kann auch passieren, dass ich ne halbe stunde an der gleichen stelle bleibe. normalerweise schaffe ich es in 5 stunden vom see die holzwarche hoch bis zu der kleinen brücke in wirtzfeld. 

gruß, alex


----------



## posenpaule (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

wie tief ist es denn im mündungsbereich der holzwarche in den see? nächstes wochenende gehts hoffe ich mal wieder los wenn das wetter mitspielt

naja ich versuhc mein glück dann mal einfach auf wurm und made. oder fällt euhc in dem bereich was andres ein was sich dort gut fangen lässt?


----------



## frank67 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



posenpaule schrieb:


> der kontroleur hat mir das lezte mal gesagt als ich da war das dieses jahr nur hechte eingesezt werden/wurden ca um die 3Tonnen und er meinte die letzten jahre waren es hauptsächlich zander die eingesezt wurden ich weis nicht in wiefern das stimmt
> 
> #6


 
Hallo

das halte ich für ein Gerücht.

der Schleck sagte mir letztes Jahr das Zander kaum vor kommen und selten eingesetzt werden in Bütgenbach.

Zander gibt es hauptsächlich in Robertville laut Schleck.

ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das die dort für 3 Tonnen Hecht Geld ausgeben weil das doch schon eine menge wäre und das die in dem See nicht auffallen würde ich auch nicht behaupten.

Gruss:fränk


----------



## posenpaule (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ich kann nur sagen was der kontrolleur mir gesagt hat. er meinte auhc das die hechte alle 70CM und aufwärts groß waren denke bei der größe der fische und der größe des sees das da die 3 tonnen nicht wirklich stark auffallen. denke eher das wenn sich diese fortpflanzen das der unterschied nach einigen jahren stark bemerkbar wird


----------



## frank67 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo.

im Leben geben die dort kein Geld aus für 3 Tonnen Hecht,kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

das wären dann um die 1000 Hechte was ich nicht gerade wenig finde.

zudem ist da ja auch schon ein recht guter Hechtbestand wenn du zb. zur Zeit mal oberhalb von der Brücke die nach Wirtzfeld geht schaust.

wenn du dort ganz ruhig am Wasser sitzt sieht man immer wieder grosse Hechte am Rand die dort ihre Bahnen drehen.

Gruss:Fränk


----------



## posenpaule (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

welche brücke??? kenne nur die kleine fußgängerbrücke und die große richtung holzwarche xD


----------



## frank67 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo

ich meine die mit dem roten geländer dort wo die Strasse neu gemacht wurde.

wenn du von Bütgenbach nach Wirtzfeld fährst fährst du über diese Brücke und dort ist doch auch der Mündungsbereich der Holzwarche.

50 meter oberhalb dieser Brücke ist eine etwas breitere stelle in der Holzwarche mit Schilf und anderen Wasserpflanzen.

hier stehen oft sehr schöne Hechte,Karpfen und hin und wieder auch mal Forellen.

Gruss:fränk


----------



## posenpaule (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ja ich fahr immer wenn ich nach wirtzfeld fahre links in die seitenstraße bevor man in bütgenbach selber rein kommt. das einzige was ich mir n och vorstellen könnte welche brücke du meinst ist wenn man duch bütgenbach selber fährt praktisch am campingplatz vorbei den see hoch da kommt dann eine große brücke wo auf der linken seite ein kleiner platz ist wo man max2 autos abstellen kann und dann zufuß weiter muss. aber ob die brücke ein rotes geländer hatte weis ich nimmer.


----------



## Manu2577 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

[FONT=&quot]Hätte da mal eine frage....
Und zwar habe ich mit meinem Arbeitskollegen gerade eben eine Pdf Datei zum Angeln in Bütgenbach bekommen.... Wir wollten die nächsten Wochen auf jeden fall mal für ein Wochenende hin fahren.nach allem was wir hier gelesen haben.....
Nur haben wir gerade eben einen kleinen Rückschlag bekommen und zwar steht in der Datei das Nachtangel wohl verboten ist....Stimmt das darf man in Bütgenbach wirklich nicht nachts Angeln...
Hoffe ihr könnt uns da weiter helfen...
Mfg Manu[/FONT]


----------



## indefischer (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



> wenn du von Bütgenbach nach Wirtzfeld fährst fährst du über diese Brücke und dort ist doch auch der Mündungsbereich der Holzwarche.



Hallo Fränk, 
verwechselst du hier nicht die Holzwarche mit der Warche??? 

Also, das was durch die befahrbare "Steinbogenbrücke" mit dem neuen Belag oben drauf, fließt, ist die Warche(der südliche Zufluss). 

Vorsicht, denn in den letzten Jahren war der Bereich oberhalb dieser Brücke zwischen dem 30. April und 30.Juni gesperrt - Laichschongebiet.


----------



## gezz (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



indefischer schrieb:


> Hallo Fränk,
> verwechselst du hier nicht die Holzwarche mit der Warche???
> 
> Also, das was durch die befahrbare "Steinbogenbrücke" mit dem neuen Belag oben drauf, fließt, ist die Warche(der südliche Zufluss).
> ...



ist auch glaube ich jetzt noch so. 

werde die tage auch nochmal hinfahren. war am montag nachmittag da. angekommen, super wetter. 10 minuten auf sicht mit der trockenfliege gefischt, wetter schlägt um. 10 minuten später im wald unter einem baum gekauert und versucht mich vor tischtennis-großen hagelkörnern zu schützen...haben sich die 40 minuten autofahrt ja gelohnt...


----------



## frank67 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



indefischer schrieb:


> Hallo Fränk,
> verwechselst du hier nicht die Holzwarche mit der Warche???
> 
> Also, das was durch die befahrbare "Steinbogenbrücke" mit dem neuen Belag oben drauf, fließt, ist die Warche(der südliche Zufluss).
> ...


 
stimmt,ich hab mich vertan.#q#q#q


----------



## HangLoooose (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hi männer, 

tageskarten gibt es doch ab 1. juni oder? oder wars doch erst ab dem 1. samstag im juni? bin irgendwie verwirrt gerade, und es würde super passen weil ich nächste woche frei hab wär für ne kurze antwort dankbar.

gruß

HangLoooose


----------



## posenpaule (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

jop tageskarten bzw. wochenkarten erst am 6. juni sprich ab nächster woche samstag. dann beginnt auch wieder die hechtsaison in bütgenbach:g


MFG PAULE:m


----------



## HangLoooose (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

sch.... wollte die ganze woche angeln 

hmm...weiß man mittlerweile eigentlich genaueres über das "gift", das in den see gelaufen ist? also art oder menge oder mögliche folgeschäden für die fischchen und uns?

und ist der see in robertville schon leer? hab auf google earth bilder gesehen ohne wasser da fiel mir wieder ein, dass das ja mal geplant war


----------



## posenpaule (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

achja nachtangeln ist nicht drinn in bütgenbach löeider würde ich auch sehr gerne machen. was das gift angeht kann glaub ich keiner wirklich was sagen. Weis einer was genaueres? Ich glaube aber seid dem vorfall würde ich die Fische aus dem See auch nicht mehr essen die nächste zeit. es weis ja aber auch keiner was über das ausmaß des giftes kann ja sein das es nur auf einen schlag etwas viel gift für die fische war und das sie es wieder mehr oder weniger neutralisieren konnten kA bin kein chemiker^^


----------



## wesborland (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hey,

war gestern mit nem freund unsre neuen ruder testen und was haben wir gesehn? 8 angler verteilt auf Hecht am angeln, wir haben gesehn wie die mit rotaugen am angeln waren, das ist doch ein schlag ins gesicht für jeden, der bis zum saisonstart wartet.... dazu waren 4 am zelten, mit angel wohlbemerkt ...
aber da wird natürlich nichts kontrolliert...
frechheit


----------



## jonax (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Es könnten ein paar Russen gewesen sein
Wenn ich in Bütgenbach angel,treff ich sie immer an und immer mit ein paar Angel zuviel im Wasser 
#6


----------



## posenpaule (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ok russen zeihen da immer son mist ab, ok ich hab auch ab und an mal ne angel mehr im wasser dann aber nur fürs just 4 fun kleinviehgefange. Ein arbeitskollege von mir meinte mal: "Die russen holen alles raus kippen en Sack Knoblauch dabei und machen dann Fischbuletten draus" klingt zwar komsich aber ich kenn einige die machen das wirklich |supergri

naja jung 1 woche noch dann kanns losgehen war heute auch mal da am mündungsbereich an der Holzwarche. naja es ging nicht viel was Forellen anging aber ich konnte ein paar mal Hechte bei der Jagd beobachten und mich juckt es jetzt schon in den fingern#q


----------



## HangLoooose (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

kennt sich jemand von euch mit google earth aus? falls ja kann mir mal jemand die koordinaten von der holzwarche mündung verraten? ich finde sie irgendwie nicht

danke vielmals


----------



## indefischer (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Schau dir den See bei GE an. Im Osten siehst du zwei "Arme", der obere ist der Holzwarchearm der untere der Warchearm. Einfach aufwärts wandern und du kannst den Mündungsbereich nicht verpassen .



> ok ich hab auch ab und an mal ne angel mehr im wasser dann aber nur fürs just 4 fun kleinviehgefange.


#6


----------



## wesborland (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



jonax schrieb:


> Es könnten ein paar Russen gewesen sein
> Wenn ich in Bütgenbach angel,treff ich sie immer an und immer mit ein paar Angel zuviel im Wasser
> #6


 
hier muss man aufpassen was man sagt ;-)

ich werd jedenfalls Samstag den kompletten Tag am See sein, Boot nummer 85 ;-)


----------



## HangLoooose (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



indefischer schrieb:


> Schau dir den See bei GE an. Im Osten siehst du zwei "Arme", der obere ist der Holzwarchearm der untere der Warchearm. Einfach aufwärts wandern und du kannst den Mündungsbereich nicht verpassen .
> 
> 
> #6


 

super, vielen dank. dann war ich doch mal richtig da. bin letztes jahr nach einer irrfahrt mal an einer der beiden mündungen gelandet aber da war der wasserstand so niedrig dass da nur ein schlammmeer zu finden war. dann werd ich es dieses jahr nochmal probieren. fährt man denn da am besten direkt nach wirtzfeld und von da aus dahin, oder lieber über butgenbach? müsste da eh noch die tageskarte holen, deswegen würd ich eigentlich von da kommen.


----------



## adeev (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



posenpaule schrieb:


> ok russen zeihen da immer son mist ab, #q




Wusste gar nicht, dass hier so viele Nazis gibt's. ;-((( #d

Ist es nicht so, dass in jeder Nation Idioten gibt's? Habe selbst gesehen wie einige Deutsche die Karpfen mitgenommen haben und Bierflaschen ect. am Ufer liegen lassen. Habe auch die "Russen" beobahtet, die mit einem gelben Sack mit dem Müll von den Vorgänger nach Hause gingen. 

Man sollte nicht alle ueber einen Kamm scheren.


----------



## posenpaule (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Sorry aber das ganze hat nix mit Nazi zu tuhen ich bin selber Russe und ich habe schon öfters beobachtet das meistens die Russen mitm Grill und nem kasten bier am see sitzen und alles liegen lassen oder hab auch schon welche gesehen die an der campingwiese gezeltet haben und mit der kettensäge im wald feuerholz gesammelt haben. also meistens sind es die russen die son kram da abziehen so wie ich es bisher mitbekommen habe auch an anderen gewässern nicht nur in bütgenbach. Gibt natürlich ausnahmen wie mich oder dich adeev gibt, selbiges gibts natürlich acuh bei deutschen usw. aber ich habe bemerkt das wenn es russen waren das es meistens nur welche waren die auf der durchreise waren, bzw kein deutsch englisch oder ähnliches konnten


----------



## HangLoooose (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

so, ich geh morgen mal testen. einziges problem ist dann noch, dass ich morgen erst fahren kann, wenn die post und das tourismus ding aufhat. also um 9 im falle des touri dings. dann hab ich noch sicherheitshalber gegoogelt, ob die post aufhat samstags, hab aber nur gefunden, dass die in raeren zu, und die in eupen auf ist. weiß da jemand was genaueres zu? also zur post in bütgenbach oder irgendwas in der nähe?

gruß

HangLoooose

edit:für die, dies interessiert, hab mal weitergegoogelt, und in dieser broschüre fürs frühjahr 09 http://www.eastbelgium.com/2typo3cms/fileadmin/PDFs/TJ-01-2009-S-1-24-web2.pdf gesehen, dass die postämter in eupen, büllingen, bütgenbach usw. auf sein sollten samstags von 9-12. da bin ich mal gespannt. hab nämlich vorher schon einige interneteinträge gefunden, die das gegenteil behaupten. schau mer mal


----------



## Shaka (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Doch, in Bütgenbach und Büllingen müsste Samstags von 09 bis 12 Uhr geöffnet sein.

siehe http://www.post.be/site/fr/residential/index.html 

Scheinbar sind die Öffnungszeiten nur verfügbar im französisch- bzw. flämischsprachigenteil . Zu dem muss man irgendeine Büllinger oder Bütgenbacher Adresse eingeben.


----------



## posenpaule (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

kann irgendwer irgendwelche fänge aus der letzten woche melden??

mfg paule


----------



## gezz (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo,

ich gehe im Moment immer an anderen Flüssen mit der Fligenrute wedeln. 

Als ich das letzte Mal in Büttgenbach war (vor ca. 2-3 Wochen), bin ich von Tischtennis großen Hagelkörnern fast erschlagen worden. Die letzten Male war mir aber auch deutlich zu viel Wasser unterwegs. Dadurch war besonderes im unteren Teil der Bäche der Wasserstand zum einen sehr hoch und zum anderen die Fließgeschwindigkeit gleich null. Mögen die Forellen nicht so 

Werde aber in der kommenden Woche nochmal gehen.

Grüße, Alex


----------



## wesborland (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

falls jemand interesse an einem Boot hat, melden ... jreinertz@live.be


----------



## frank67 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



wesborland schrieb:


> falls jemand interesse an einem Boot hat, melden ... jreinertz@live.be


 

ein Schlauchboot?

Gruss:fränk


----------



## wesborland (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

nein aus Polyester, inclusive Anhänger!
für Bilder einfach mailen


----------



## jonax (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Wieviel kostet nochmal der Schein von der Post?!
und Tageskarten bzw. Wochenkarten?


----------



## alex-racer (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

alles enn Euro    :q Nee Spaß

guckst du hier 



gruß alex


----------



## haloperidol (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo zusammen,

sehr informative Beiträge beinhaltet das Thema!
War von eich jemand vor kurzem am Bütgenbacher See?
Bzgl. Fischsterben und entwarnung? 

Grüße


----------



## posenpaule (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

war vor 2 wochen und vor 4 wochen da und habe keinen einzigen toten fisch gesehen sah dort recht normal aus und habe auch nichts mehr davon gehört weder von anwohnern noch von kontrolleuren


----------



## jonax (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

War nochma wer am See wie beißt es ??!
Komme nächste Woche endlich auch ein paar male an den See !!
Wie laufen die Zander ?!


----------



## adeev (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

War letzte Woche am See. 1 Hecht, ca 65cm. Sonst nichts...


----------



## eifel-yeti (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hey|welcome:
Kann mir jemand mitteilen,wie es Angelmäßig in Bütgenbach und Robertville aussieht?#a|pfisch:

Gruß vom eifel-yeti#:


----------



## posenpaule (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

totale flaute ich war am letzte woche dienstag da und es ging weder was auf grund wurm oder köfi noch auf pose maden und wurm. konstködermäßig ging auch nichts bin mal bissl mit der spinnrute den see abgelaufen und da gabs noch net mal nen anfasser. ich weis auch nicht was momentan da los is. ich denke mal ich werd mein angelglück das nächste mal am forellenpuff versuchen um die freude am angeln mal bissl aufrecht zu erhalten ^^


----------



## jonax (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Also ich habe eigentlich sehr gut gefangen...
Hecht von 65er auf Gummifischchen!
und en 35er Barsch (grund&wurm)
Dazu natürlich auch viele kleine Barsche 25-25!!
Aber eine Frage mal ich hab mir letzte Woche nochmal dieses Heftchen durchgelesen wo die Regeln für den See drin stehen... da fiel mir auf das nirgendwo bei Bütgenbach&Robertville steht , dass man nicht nachts Angeln darf bzw. vor und nach Sonnenunter/aufgang???!
Hat sich da was geändert???!


----------



## frank67 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo.

ich weiß grad nicht wo das genau geschrieben steht aber irgendwo kann man nachlesen das nachtangeln an beiden seen verboten ist.

gruss:fränk


----------



## alex-racer (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Jep Nachtangeln ist devenitiv Verboten!

Ich war 2 mal in Büttgenbach Angeln und konnte jedesmal einen schönen Zander auf die Schuppen legen.


----------



## Spiroholic (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Glückwunsch zu dem "kaptalen Zander"
Schon mal was von Mindestmaß gehört ???
So was setzt man zurück.
Ich glaub ich werd nicht mehr .
Naja da braucht sich keiner mehr zu wundern das 
dort nix gescheites gefangen wird.....#q


----------



## alex-racer (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



Spiroholic schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu dem "kaptalen Zander"
> Schon mal was von Mindestmaß gehört ???
> So was setzt man zurück.
> Ich glaub ich werd nicht mehr .
> ...


 
Wie bist du den Drauf |kopfkrat

Ein Zander hatte 62 cm und der zweite 53 also was willst du, hatten alle Mindestmaß.
Und das du nichts fängst liegt nicht daran das mansche Leute Zander mitnehmen, sondern weil du halt nicht Angeln kannst.
An deinen Kommentaren erkennt man den blanken Neid |krach:


Gruß Alex


----------



## posenpaule (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

wo in bütgenbach ist denn das oberre foto?? kenne keinen platz wo so viele krautfelden sind. höchstens da wo die holzwarche mündet ist das dort??


----------



## wesborland (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

komme gad vom See und habe einen wunderschönen hecht gefangen ;-)
80 cm ich würd ja n Foto rein stellen aber hab davon kein Plan =)


----------



## frank67 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



wesborland schrieb:


> komme gad vom See und habe einen wunderschönen hecht gefangen ;-)
> 80 cm ich würd ja n Foto rein stellen aber hab davon kein Plan =)


 

mach Frikadellen draus.

Gruß:fränk


----------



## wesborland (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

mein erster Hecht für dieses Jahr ^^
wie machste denn daraus Frikadellen? 
kochen is ja n Hobby aber mit dem Hecht kenn ich mich noch nich aus. liegt momentan in der Truhe, danach soll er sich anscheinend leichter schuppen lassen


----------



## posenpaule (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

einfach schuppen köpfen dann salz pfeffer drann mit paar zitronenscheiben zwiebeln evtl. knoblauch wenn mans mag, rein in aulufolie im backofen dämpfen vll. noch etwas gemüsebrühe pulver draufgeben so nen halben Tl. schmeckt wunderbar und das fleisch bleibt schön saftig und zart#6

aber mal ne andre frage. worauf hatn der gebissen?? hoffe mal köfi denn davon hab ich noch 3 im kühlfach liegen^^


----------



## frank67 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



wesborland schrieb:


> mein erster Hecht für dieses Jahr ^^
> wie machste denn daraus Frikadellen?
> kochen is ja n Hobby aber mit dem Hecht kenn ich mich noch nich aus. liegt momentan in der Truhe, danach soll er sich anscheinend leichter schuppen lassen


 

Hallo

filetieren,haut abziehen,dann durch einen Fleischwolf drehen.

würzen wie normale frikadellen


----------



## wesborland (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo, also erstmal danke für die Tips =) 
mal sehen welche Variante ich wähle =)
Also der hatte Lust auf Köfi, aber lebendig ;-)
Ich hör von alles Seiten dass ziemlich viel gefangen wird dieses Jahr auch einige Zander wobei der hier angegebene 54er echt mal knapp bemessen ist... ich persönlich hâtt ihn zurück gesetzt


----------



## posenpaule (3. August 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

naja dann werd ich wohl beim nächsten ansitz mal nen toten köfi auf ne pose packen und mit der 2. ruten nen lebendingen fangen und den mal auf grund anbieten mal schaun was sich zeigt^^.

was denkt ihr lohnt sich das an der holzwarchenmündung mal nen köfi mit pose zu plazieren oder doch lieber in ufernähe 1-2 meter vom schilf entfernt??

bin seid meinem letzten biss letztes jahr (ohne erfolg #q) total drauf versessen einen von den kollegen mal zu überlisten un dann mal en pic hier zu posten^^


----------



## frank67 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo

nen lebendigen auf grund anzubieten dürfte eher schwer fallen oder willst du dem blei ins maul stopfen?

lebende köfis schwimmen auf und ab und hin und her und setzen sich auch schon mal im kraut fest.

ich würde es einfach aktiv mit einem meps spinner versuchen.

so kannst du mehr absuchen und der fisch spührt auch die druckwellen.

gruss:fränk


----------



## posenpaule (10. August 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ne ich hab den an nem drilling am stahlvorfach angeboten mit nem 10g laufblei. ganz so weit isser net übern grund gekommen. naja ich teste mal nen toten an der pose vll bekomm ich dann einen von den kollegen zu fassen:m


----------



## Teibei (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hey!

Gibts eigentlich ne Bootsvermietung am See, bei der man sich ein Angelböötchen ausleihen kann?

Wie sahen bei euch dieses Jahr die Hecht- und Zanderfänge aus? War das letzte mal vor 4 Jahren in Bütgenbach aktiv. Zu der Zeit hat man noch recht gut gefangen.

Greetz


----------



## kerberos28 (10. Oktober 2009)

*Besatz*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin neu was Angeln in Bütgenbach/Robertville angeht und hätte da einige fragen.

Weiss einer genau was und wo dieses jahr eingesetzt wurde? Aus dem Häftchen des Infobüros werd ich nicht schlau. Da steht das dieses Jahr Zander in Bütgenbach eingsetzt wurden, und hier auf dem board lese ich das sie in Robertville gelandet sind. 

Was würdet ihr empfehlen auf welchen der beiden Seen man gehen soll wenn man Zander fangen will ? Wie siehts mit Hecht aus?

Wie fängt man Köderfische in Bütgenbach? War schon 3 mal da und hab keinen einzigen gefangen! Benutze ne stipprute, nen 18er Haaken (mit Made) und füttere auch regelmässug an. Hab schon alle möglichen tiefen probiert mit der Pose und trotzdem nichts!


----------



## jonax (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo Leute,


Hier liest man ja garnix mehr 
Naja aufjedenfall habe ich eine sehr DRINGENDE & WICHTIGE FRAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wollte am Mittwoch  nochmal nach langer Zeit nach Bütgenbach angeln!
Jetzt ist die Frage!!!
Wo bekomme ich früh Morgens am besten eine Tageskarte?!
Touri macht um 9 uhr auf !
Kennt wer en Laden(Der Karten verkauft!) der früher aufmacht?!


Danke schon ma im Vorraus!


----------



## gezz (12. November 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo zusammen,

war einer von Euch in den letzten Wochen mal in Bütgenbach? Ist ja kaum noch Wasser drin. Müsste man ja eigentlich meinen, dass die Chancen steigen.

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Neptun01 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hey will nächstes jahr mit dem Boot auf dem See Fischen.Aber wo kann man das Boot denn lassen (hab nicht die Möglichkeit es wieder mitzunehmen ) .Ist so 3,60 lang aus Gfk. Ps.Wie machen die anderen das!
Mfg.Micha


----------



## jonax (23. November 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Also bei Worriken habe ich Boote liegen sehen.... und an der Staumauer....!
Ähm gefangen habe ich kaum was...
2 Hechte und ein paar größere Barsche.
Diese bei 5 Tagen am See!


----------



## Neptun01 (28. November 2009)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo!wer kann mir denn was genaueres über  Worriken  sagen, Wäre Cool,wenn vieleicht ein Bootsbesitzer  darunter wäre der sein Boot dort liegen hat.
MFG.
Micha


----------



## aquastud (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo,
kann mir einer sagen, wieviel der Jahresschein für Bütgenbach und Robertville dieses Jahr kostet und ob es dort eine schonzeit gibt, in der man nicht angeln darf.
Gruß


----------



## eifelalex (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo zusammen!
ich würde dieses jahr gerne mit nem bellyboat fischen 
kann mir jemand sagen welche karte ich dafür brauche
und ob auf das boot auch die nummern drauf haben muss!


----------



## carpfreund (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo!
Kannst du mir genau sagen wo mann die da fängt bis jetzt hatte ich 
immer pech ich angel ja nur auf KARPFEN 
Gruß Carpfreund


----------



## Neptun01 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo Ihr Fischjäger... weiß vieleicht einer was die Jahreskarte oder die  Tageskarte in Bütgenbach,und die Erlaubniskarte mit dem Boot so etwa kostet.
MFG. bis dann.


----------



## carpfreund (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hey das kann ich dir leider noch nicht sagen werde 
die mir aber nähste woche holen 
gruß carpfreund


----------



## Neptun01 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Da bin ich aber mal gespannt,was der Spaß so kosten soll ?


----------



## Ganzjahresangler (3. März 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo bin neu hier will mir dieses Jahr den Angelschein für die beiden Seen kaufen. Stimmt es,dass man vom 20.März bis zum ersten Juni nur mit dem B Schein der Wallonischen Region fischen darf. Bitte um Antwort!!!


----------



## Spiroholic (3. März 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Nein , stimmt nicht !

Hier mal ein Link zum Nachlesen .

http://www.eastbelgium.com/de/freizeits/freizeit_sport8.html


----------



## frank67 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

naja,fischen würde ich das nicht nennen in bütgenbach

wohl eher würmer baden|supergri

bei der hand voll fischen die letztes jahr von forumsmitgliedern dort gefangen wurden.

die hauptfrage hier ist immer

WANN WIRD BESETZT

weil kaum etwas gefangen wurde


----------



## Ganzjahresangler (6. März 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo,
war mir heute den angelschein kaufen. er war nicht teurer, jedoch darf man nicht in robertville angeln da der see ausgelehrt wird.


----------



## frank67 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



Ganzjahresangler schrieb:


> hallo,
> war mir heute den angelschein kaufen. er war nicht teurer, jedoch darf man nicht in robertville angeln da der see ausgelehrt wird.


 
Hallo.

dann könnte es sich dieses Jahr lohnen in Bütgenbach zu Angeln weil die Fische aus Robertville dann dort hin kommen denke ich mal.

weisst du wann die den See leer machen und umsetzen?

schade finde ich das trotzdem weil der See in Robertville mittlerweile einen sehr schönen Barsch und Hechtbestand hatte und weil es dort auch sehr ruhig war und man dort in Ruhe Angeln konnte.

Bütgenbach ist immer so überlaufen und es wird kaum noch Deutsch dort gesprochen.

Gruss:Fränk


----------



## Ganzjahresangler (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo,
im Regelheft steht, dass man ab April die möglichkeit hat auf einem eigens angelegten Fussweg um den see zu Wandern. Wahrscheinlich wird der see dann kurz vorm april geleert. es wäre echt schön wenn die Fische in den Bütgenbacher See kämen.
Blieben die Fische den dann für immer im See?????


----------



## Mack (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



Ganzjahresangler schrieb:


> hallo,
> war mir heute den angelschein kaufen. er war nicht teurer, jedoch darf man nicht in robertville angeln da der see ausgelehrt wird.



Hi Ganzjahresangler
Was hast du denn jetzt komplett für den Angelschein in Butgenbach bezahlt?

Gruß Mack


----------



## Ganzjahresangler (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



Mack schrieb:


> Hi Ganzjahresangler
> Was hast du denn jetzt komplett für den Angelschein in Butgenbach bezahlt?
> 
> Gruß Mack


 
Hallo Mack,
der angelschein für den See kostet 56€, dazu brauchst du noch den angelschein der lrppe, der 14€ kostet.

Gruß Ganzjahresangler


----------



## Mack (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hi Ganzjahresangler
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Bei dem Preis hast bestimmt auch die Möglichkeit von Boot aus zu angel, ist das richtig.
Gruß Mack


----------



## frank67 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



Ganzjahresangler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> im Regelheft steht, dass man ab April die möglichkeit hat auf einem eigens angelegten Fussweg um den see zu Wandern. Wahrscheinlich wird der see dann kurz vorm april geleert. es wäre echt schön wenn die Fische in den Bütgenbacher See kämen.
> Blieben die Fische den dann für immer im See?????


 
die bleiben so lange im See bis sie gefangen,gefressen oder umgesetzt werden wenn der See in Bütgenbach wieder mal geleert wird.

es kann aber auch sein das die den See in Robertville nicht völlig leer machen und einen Bereich für die Fische lassen.

Gruss:Fränk


----------



## frank67 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



Mack schrieb:


> Hi Ganzjahresangler
> Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> Bei dem Preis hast bestimmt auch die Möglichkeit von Boot aus zu angel, ist das richtig.
> Gruß Mack


 
das glaube ich nicht.

der Schein zum Bootangel kostet mehr als 14 Euro soweit ich mich erinnern kann.

ich glaube so um die 35 Euro.

Gruß:Fränk


----------



## Ganzjahresangler (9. März 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Zum Bootsangeln braucht man einen anderen Angelschein 
DAS STIMMT

Gruss Ganzjahresangler


----------



## frank67 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



Ganzjahresangler schrieb:


> Zum Bootsangeln braucht man einen anderen Angelschein
> DAS STIMMT
> 
> Gruss Ganzjahresangler


 
mit deinem Schein musst du etwas aufpassen weil du nur und ausschliesslich vom Ufer aus Angeln darfst soweit ich weiss.

das heisst das du auch nicht Waten darfst,sprich,du hast übertrieben gesagt die Füsse aus dem Wasser zu lassen.

Gruß:Fränk


----------



## jummy (9. März 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

HI! Ich klink mich einfach mal hier ein:

Ich komme aus dem Raum Aachen und würde gerne irgendwo in der Nähe(Belgien) am WE zum angeln fahren.

Ich würde gerne Spinnfischen wenn das die Schonzeiten erlauben. Zu den Schonzeiten 2010 in Belgien hab ich leider nichts passendes gefunden über die Links hier aus dem Board und auch nicht über google.

Fischereierlaubnis krieg ich beim zuständigen Postamt.( soviel weiss ich schon mal|supergri)

Was würdet ihr empfehlen in meiner Nähe?

gruss jummy


----------



## frank67 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ich kann dir da leider auch nicht helfen aber dieses thread scheint eh tot zu sein weil die beiden Gewässer so super klasse sind


----------



## Ganzjahresangler (20. März 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo,
war eben 2 Stunden am see und konnte 2 30iger Forellen überlisten.


----------



## frank67 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



Ganzjahresangler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> war eben 2 Stunden am see und konnte 2 30iger Forellen überlisten.


 
Hallo.

erst mal Petri zu den Fischen.

weisst du wie weit die in Robertville sind und was die mit den Fischen machen die dort raus genommen werden?

wo und wie hast du deine Forellen gefangen?

Gruß:Fränk


----------



## Ganzjahresangler (22. März 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



fränk67 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> erst mal Petri zu den Fischen.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Frank,

Der See in Robertville ist ausgelehrt, jedoch haben sie einen Bereich für die fische gelassen.
Meine zwei Forellen habe ich in berg in einer bucht mit einfacher posenmontage und maden gefangen. Gestern habe ich am Seepanorama auch noch eine Forelle gefangen.


----------



## Alexius (22. März 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo Leute! Ich möchte die Wochenende zu Bütgenbach fahren, war noch nie da, habe auch Angelbestimmungen duchgelesen. In diesem Wald von Verboten, habe ich einiges nicht verstanden. Um jetzt dort auf alle Fische auser Raubfische  zu angeln, muss ich ein Jahresschein und Angelschen B besitzen? Ansonsten wenn ich nur Angelschen klasse A besitze und Tageskarte hole, dann darf ich jetzt da gar nicht angeln, wo ist Sinn der Sache? Bestimmungen habe ich von dieser seite: http://www.eastbelgium.com/de/freizeits/freizeit_sport8.html Kann da mich jemand aufklären?


----------



## frank67 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



Alexius schrieb:


> Hallo Leute! Ich möchte die Wochenende zu Bütgenbach fahren, war noch nie da, habe auch Angelbestimmungen duchgelesen. In diesem Wald von Verboten, habe ich einiges nicht verstanden. Um jetzt dort auf alle Fische auser Raubfische zu angeln, muss ich ein Jahresschein und Angelschen B besitzen? Ansonsten wenn ich nur Angelschen klasse A besitze und Tageskarte hole, dann darf ich jetzt da gar nicht angeln, wo ist Sinn der Sache? Bestimmungen habe ich von dieser seite: http://www.eastbelgium.com/de/freizeits/freizeit_sport8.html Kann da mich jemand aufklären?


 

nehm es so hin,das ist einfach so


----------



## frank67 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



Ganzjahresangler schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> Der See in Robertville ist ausgelehrt, jedoch haben sie einen Bereich für die fische gelassen.
> Meine zwei Forellen habe ich in berg in einer bucht mit einfacher posenmontage und maden gefangen. Gestern habe ich am Seepanorama auch noch eine Forelle gefangen.


 
ich hab mir das heute in Robertville mal angesehen.

du hast recht,i unteren Bereich des Sees haben die noch jede Menge Wasser gelassen für die Fische wobei ich glaube das sich ein Ansitz dort richtig lohnen würde |supergri

der obere Teil ist fast leer und ich muss sagen,Hammer.

das sind riesen Felsen drin und super tiefe Löcher wo ganz sicher immer Fische gestanden haben aber die zu finden war ja fast unmöglich.

auch der Graben wo der Bach durch läuft ist verdammt Tief.

ich werde auf jeden Fall Bilder machen und so weiss ich dann für die nächsten Jahre wo dort Hindernisse und tiefe Löcher sind.

schade das die Fische nicht umgesetzt werden.

Gruss:Fränk


----------



## Alexius (23. März 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



fränk67 schrieb:


> nehm es so hin,das ist einfach so


Die Frage war eigentlich ob ich es richtig verstanden habe, was in Bestimmungen drin steht. Ich versuch mal auf einfachere Weise zu fragen: Kann ich mit Staatlichen Fischereierlaubnisschein klasse A + Tageskarte von Bütgenbacher See zur Zeit am Bütgenbacher See angeln? Oder  ich muss bis 1. Samstag in Juni warten?


----------



## frank67 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



Alexius schrieb:


> Die Frage war eigentlich ob ich es richtig verstanden habe, was in Bestimmungen drin steht. Ich versuch mal auf einfachere Weise zu fragen: Kann ich mit Staatlichen Fischereierlaubnisschein klasse A + Tageskarte von Bütgenbacher See zur Zeit am Bütgenbacher See angeln? Oder ich muss bis 1. Samstag in Juni warten?


 

genau so ist es.

Tageskarten sind erst ab Juni zu erwerben.

warum auch immer.

Gruss:Fränk


----------



## Alexius (23. März 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Merci fränk67! Mehr wollte ich nicht wissen!


----------



## Ganzjahresangler (11. April 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo,
war gestern am see und konnte endlich noch mal Fische fangen. mehr wie zwei mini barsche konnte ich nicht überlisten. forellen konnte ich lange nicht mehr fangen.


----------



## helgen (13. April 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo Ardennen Angler,
ich habe vier Jahre lang ein Wohnw.in Roberville (Caming deLa Plage) gehabt.Den See in Roberville kenne ich wie eine Westen tasche,um den Richitg zu beangeln brauchst du ein Boot mit E-Motor.Damit kann man dann die Felskanten und untiefen behangeln.Zum Schein man braucht die große Vergünig bei der Post für ca 50€ damit kann Waten und Boots- angeln in der Waloni.Am See in Roberville ist ein zweiter Camingplatz dort bekommt man Tages,Wochen,Jahreskarten für Beide Seen.
Es gibt wenige Stellen wo man vom Ufer aus angeln kann meisten wird dort Gestippt von den Einheimischen. Der See ist schon mal vor zwei Jahren abgelassen worden dabei habe ich mir den See mal richtig angesehn und wußte danach wo man mit dem Boot hinfahren mußte.
Ich habe dort Hecht,Zander,Barsche,und im Frühjahr Forellen die eingestzt worden gefangen.Zander und Hecht habe ich mit Köderfisch gefangen was dort ja noch erlaubt ist. Aber auch mit Gummis grelle Farben gehts.Am besten bei SonnenaufgangBzw.Untergang.
In den Sommenmonaten ist der See sehr stark Bevölkert auch mit Booten.
Wenn wer noch was wissen möchte dann PN.
LG Helgen


----------



## Neptun01 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo Helgen wie ist das in Bütgenbach mit dem Boot ? Wo könnte man das Boot denn lassen denn ich hab nicht die Möglichkeit das Dingen wieder mitzunehmen .Es ist ein3,60 langes  GFK Boot.(für meinen Wagen zu groß zum Transportieren.Und weißt du was die Jahreskarte mit Boot und E Motor so etwa Kostet!
PS.Die Frage ist natürlich auch an die anderen Petrijünger gerichtet.


----------



## Ganzjahresangler (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo,
war eben noch mal am see, auf weissfische, doch fing ich nur mini-barsche. das ist ja schon bald eine PLAGE.
Hab noch mit zwei bootsanglern gesprochen, haben den ganzen morgen nicht mehr gefangen als ein rotauge

Wollt mal fragen ob dieses Bord noch lebt, oder bin ich der einzige der noch in Bütgenbach angeln geht.


----------



## frank67 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo.

Büttgenbach ist meiner meinung nach nur noch abzocke.

die kassieren unser Geld und lachen sich Tot.

hin und wieder Fängt dann mal jemand einen Hecht oder eine Forelle und das wird dann hier an die grosse Glocke gehangen.

der See ist gut zum Baden gehen oder Joggen,mehr aber auch nicht.

Fahrt lieber an die Maare.

da gibt es wirklich tolle Fische und man hat seine Ruhe.

Gruss:Fränk


----------



## Ganzjahresangler (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

nur das was mich wundert, ist das, das die letzten jahre viel mehr geschrieben wurde. war es denn die letzten jahre besser in bütgenbach?


----------



## frank67 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

so richtig gut wird es da wohl nie werden wenn die den See alle paar Jahre entleeren


----------



## wesborland (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

also ich muss sagen, ich freu mich auf Samstag, hab mit Käpten Blaubär =) unser Boot neu auf fordermann gebracht und wir freuen uns einfach auf schöne Tage am See, wenn wir was fangen is toll, wenn nich, is es kein Weltuntergang, das wichtigste für uns ist es, die ruhe zu genießen und unsere Albereien zu machen =)


----------



## aertsmanuel (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo zusammen

ich freue mich auch schon auf Samstag, habe seid diesem Jahr wieder ein Boot. Wird bestimmt sehr viel los sein.

gruss manuel


----------



## Neptun01 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo war am Samstag in Bütgenbach mit dem Boot auf dem See .Gefangen hab ich  Minnibarsche ohne Ende ,(auf Made und Tauwurm )was ja schon bald eine Plage war .und ein Rotauge .Auf Gummi oder Wob.hat sich nichts getan hatte da mehr erwartet!!!Wer war denn sonst noch da und  hat  vieleicht  etwas Kapitales gefangen ?.

Schreibt doch mal würde mich interressieren .


----------



## Ganzjahresangler (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo, 
war eben 3 Stunden am See auf Barsche mit Kunstködern und Fischfetzen. Kein einziger Biss. Doch plötzlich sprang vor mir ein Rotauge hoch, dass von 3 Barschen verfolgt wurde. Die Barsche versteckten sich in einer Böschung neben mir wo ich sie bemerkte. Also nahm ich meinen Kescher, und konnte einen rausholen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Dieser Barsch wog 400g und war 31 cm lang.


----------



## hackebeil (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

mit dem kescher? #q#c


----------



## Ganzjahresangler (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



hackebeil schrieb:


> mit dem kescher? #q#c



Ja hab tatsächlich den Barsch mit dem Kescher gefangen. War großes Glück was ich da hatte.


----------



## hackebeil (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

die smilies waren nicht auf den barsch sondern auf dich bezogen.
1. verboten mit dem kescher zu fangen
2. verfehlst du da ein wenig den gedanken des angelsports!
ist es dir wichtig möglich viele tolle fische zu fangen? also das tolle am angeln ist doch eigentlich wenn man gezielt eine fischart fangen will und diese mit dem richtigen köder bzw der richtigen  angelmethode fängt. das ist bestimmt nicht der kescher!


----------



## aertsmanuel (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo

Habe Sonntag Abend  einen schönen 68 cm Hecht gefangen.
Samstag ging gar nichts, gehe heute Abend auch nochmal probieren.


----------



## wesborland (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

war Samstag mit Käpten Blaubär, haben 2 Barsche gefangen, so 35 cm als dann gar nix mehr ging sind wir dem Ufer entlang gefahren und haben einige Hechte gesehn wie sie sich am "sonnen" waren!


----------



## frank67 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



aertsmanuel schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Habe Sonntag Abend einen schönen 68 cm Hecht gefangen.
> Samstag ging gar nichts, gehe heute Abend auch nochmal probieren.


 

Hallo

Petri zu dem Hecht.

wo und wie hast du den gefangen?

ich war letzte Woche mal mit meinem Schlauchboot auf dem See  und einem Echelot jedoch ohne Angel.

das Echolot zeigte jede menge Fische an aber überwiegend an den tiefen Stellen und meist tiefer als 8 meter.

Gruss:Fränk


----------



## wesborland (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Mir hat einer, der ebenfalls mit einem Echolot unterwegs war erzählt, dass Welse im See sind.
Es ist mit Sicherheit genug Fisch drin, nur ist es hin und wieder Schwer was schönes zu fangen


----------



## Ganzjahresangler (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



hackebeil schrieb:


> die smilies waren nicht auf den barsch sondern auf dich bezogen.
> 1. verboten mit dem kescher zu fangen
> 2. verfehlst du da ein wenig den gedanken des angelsports!
> ist es dir wichtig möglich viele tolle fische zu fangen? also das tolle am angeln ist doch eigentlich wenn man gezielt eine fischart fangen will und diese mit dem richtigen köder bzw der richtigen  angelmethode fängt. das ist bestimmt nicht der kescher!



Hallo Hackebeil,
war kein kein besonders schönes Erlebnis den Barsch mit dem Kescher zu fangen, aber wenn man die Chance hat nutzt man sie.
Im Angelschein der wallonischen Region steht außerdem das Benutzung des Keschers erlaubt ist. Also habe ich ja nicht gegen eine Regel verstoßen.


----------



## frank67 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

ich glaube wir Fischen alle meist nicht tief genug

oben stehen nur die Schnippel


----------



## aertsmanuel (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo

habe gestern zwei 50 cm Hechte gefangen.

gruss manuel


----------



## frank67 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



aertsmanuel schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> habe gestern zwei 50 cm Hechte gefangen.
> 
> gruss manuel


 

wo und womit?

gruss:fränk


----------



## wesborland (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

es geht doch 
heutabend einen Hecht gefangen, 1,07 m 
so kann es weiter gehn=)


----------



## indefischer (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo,
Petri zu euren Fängen!
War seit über einem Jahr auch nochmal am See. Neben einigen, im Drill springenden Brassen(!) so um die 50cm, ging noch ein knapp 40er Barsch an die Spinne(Gummitubenköder mit Tentakeln - am Holzwarchearm ;-)). 
Ich hab dort einen freilebenden Aal gesehen. Der schaute bei strahlenden Sonnenschein im Bach unter einem Stein hervor.  Ansonsten gabs viel anderen Fisch zu sehen - Döbel, Schleien, Karpfen, große Rotaugen, Forellen und jagende Raubfische.


----------



## frank67 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo

hier mal 2 Bütgenbach Hechte gefangen auf tote Rotaugen an der Pose.

bei dem einem sieht man Bisswunden von einem wesentlich grösseren Hecht.

ich denke mal da sind noch so einige Kapitale drin aber diese werden sich schon wieder ins Freiwasser zurück gezogen haben

Gruß:Fränk


----------



## aertsmanuel (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo

Die haben aber auch nicht ihr mindestmaß erreicht, das man aber alles mitholen muss:-(


----------



## Neptun01 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hi wie montiert ihr denn die Köfis ?


----------



## frank67 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



aertsmanuel schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Die haben aber auch nicht ihr mindestmaß erreicht, das man aber alles mitholen muss:-(


 
gehts noch kollege?

was ist denn bei dir mindestmass?

ich nehme nichts mit unter mindestmass.

in dem grossen heft steht 50cm und in dem kleinen 60 cm mindestmass.

der eine hat 66 und der andere 69 cm.

wie kommst du darauf soetwas zu schreiben?

kennst du die maße der butterdose und hast hoch gerechnet oder wie?

ich finde das recht unverschämt von dir soetwas einfach in den raum zustellen.

ich behaupte ja auch nicht das du mit lebenden köfis fischst nur weil es in belgien erlaubt ist oder tust du das?


----------



## frank67 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



Neptun01 schrieb:


> Hi wie montiert ihr denn die Köfis ?


 
20 gramm durchlaufpose.

schnurstopper

birnenblei

gummipuffer

7 kg 7x7 stahlvorfach selbst gebaut

drilling unter der rückenflosse durch und luftblase durchstechen und noch einige schnitte in die flanken.


----------



## frank67 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



aertsmanuel schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> habe gestern zwei 50 cm Hechte gefangen.
> 
> gruss manuel


 
und,schwimmen die beiden wieder?


----------



## indefischer (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hey Leute, bleibt doch cool.
Das Foto ist ungünstig, weil die Tiere dort etwas mickrig aussehen. 

Geht jemand eigentlich gezielt auf Forellen? Ich mein nicht direkt nach dem Besetzen auf die Portionsfische, sondern auf die größeren abgewachsenen Forellen im See.


----------



## frank67 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

sorry aber ich finde soetwas unverschämt.


das kommt ja schon fast einer straftat gleich wenn man untermaßige fische entnimmt.

die hechte sind auf den bilder bereits ausgenommen und kagen den ganzen tag auf eis.

sich beschweren das die hechte angeblich untermaßig sind und dann aber schreiben das man 2 hechte gefangen hat von 50 cm.

das sind mir die richtigen.

gruss:fränk


----------



## frank67 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



indefischer schrieb:


> Hey Leute, bleibt doch cool.
> Das Foto ist ungünstig, weil die Tiere dort etwas mickrig aussehen.
> 
> Geht jemand eigentlich gezielt auf Forellen? Ich mein nicht direkt nach dem Besetzen auf die Portionsfische, sondern auf die größeren abgewachsenen Forellen im See.


 

glaubst du nicht das man die wenigen die es dort gibt nur schwer finden kann?

forellen in so einem hechtgewässer haben glaube ich nicht viel chancen lange zu überleben


----------



## aertsmanuel (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

hallo

die beiden hechte sehen aus als ob die nicht mal 50 cm haben, liegt dann eben am foto,

natürlich schwimmen die hechte wieder, ich bin sportangler und kein metzger

ich setze alle fische wieder zurück.


----------



## Ganzjahresangler (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo,

legt bei den Fotos am besten immer en Zollstock bei, damit auch ja keine Zweifel mehr aufkommen.
Die Hechte haben meines erartens klar Maß.


----------



## frank67 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

das ich hier jemandem etwas beweisen muss war mir neu.

die beiden hechte haben ganz sich ihr fangmass und ich käme niemals auf die idee fische abzuschlagen die nicht locker gross genug sind.

es mag ausnahmen geben wo es nicht anders geht weil der fisch zb. zu sehr verletzt ist aber das kommt eher selten vor


----------



## wesborland (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

gestern n 60er Hecht gefangen zurückgeschmissen, am Hecht waren frische Bissspuren von nem größeren Hecht anschließend noch n Biss auf Hecht und einen auf Zander leider verpasst Gruß


----------



## frank67 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

woher weiß man das man einen Zanderbiss hatte? :q


----------



## jonax (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Der Köder wurde ins Labor geschickt
Es scheint ja reicht gut am See zu laufen  ..oder?!


----------



## wesborland (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

richtige Angler wissen das ... es gab 2 eindeutige anzeichen ... aber wer nen 59 Hecht schon mit nachhaus holt ...


----------



## frank67 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



wesborland schrieb:


> richtige Angler wissen das ... es gab 2 eindeutige anzeichen ... aber wer nen 59 Hecht schon mit nachhaus holt ...


 
wenn du glaubst das diese beiden kleinen löcher im köderfisch von den zanderzähnen stammen könntest du dich auch täuschen.

in belgien gibt es auch unterwasserfledermäuse und diese hinterlassen die gleichen spuren.

einst waren diese unterwasserfledermäuse ganz normale fledermäuse aber irgendwann haben sie es nicht mehr ertragen sich den ganzen müll in belgien anzusehen der dort überall rum liegt und diese ungepflegten anlagen und strassen die den namen nicht verdienen und haben sich unterwasser zurück gezogen.


----------



## frank67 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



wesborland schrieb:


> richtige Angler wissen das ...


 
richtige Angler müssen auch mit lebenden|evil: Köderfischen Angeln


----------



## wesborland (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

warst du da? hast du gesehn, dass unser Köder noch lebendig war?


----------



## frank67 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



wesborland schrieb:


> warst du da? hast du gesehn, dass unser Köder noch lebendig war?


 
nein ich war nicht da aber du hast selber in einem vorherigen beitrag geschrieben das ihr mit lebenden köderfischen angelt

so stelle ich mir den guten angler vor.

fische lebendig aufspiessen und dann hier behaupten andere würde hechte mitnehmen die untermaßig wären obwohl ich geschrieben habe wie gross die beiden hechte waren
find ich ne frechheit


----------



## wesborland (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

und gestern wieder einen Hecht gefangen, die Saison ist jetzt schon besser als letztes Jahr =)


----------



## Zanderhunter96 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

haben auch schon einen schönen Barsch in Bütgenbach gefangen 
in der nähe vom seepanorama


----------



## Zanderhunter96 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Sonntag habe ich eine kleine Forelle von 30cm gefangen
Sonst nichts


----------



## Ganzjahresangler (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

War auch noch mal los, konnte aber leider nichts fangen. Aber es war noch ein angler da, der zwischen 6 und 8 4schöne Barsche gefangen hat. Ich denke ich war zu Spät am see, um 8uhr beissen die nicht mehr so gut. der gute Mann hat dann auch noch einen 70er hecht erwischt.
Werde montag mal etwas früher losziehen.


----------



## Teibei (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Ist ja ziemlich ruhig geworden hier.

Wie sieht euer Jahresresume in Bütgenbach aus? Seid ihr zufrieden gewesen oder hätte es besser laufen können? 

Habt ihr große Fische gefangen oder gab es sonst irgendwelche Highlights? 

Grüße


----------



## Ralla81 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Das Jahr 2010 war eigendlich ganz nett.
Leider waren sehr viele kleine Barsche am start...war schon fast eine Plage aber ziemlich agressiv.

Wo sind denn die besten Plätze?
Richtung Witzerath?

Ich war viel an der Staumauer.. 

Bin erst seit 07/2010 das erste Mal da gewesen, finde den See ganz nett, schade finde ich das wenig Forellen drin sind.

Grüße
Ralla


----------



## Mety121 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Witzerath ist nicht in Belgien aber egal. Richtung Wirtzfeld gibt's viele schöne Plätze kommt drauf an was du angeln willst. Ich denke das es für einen persönlich am eifachsten ist einfach auch mal was um den See wandern zu gehen da kann man sich seine lieblingsplätze ganz gut raus suchen, gerade jetzt da noch wenig Wasser im See ist und die Boden Beschaffenheit gut zu sehen ist.


----------



## Mety121 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

War heut in Bütgenbach, was soll ich sagen 13 Angler aber kein einziger Fisch


----------



## Funi (28. März 2011)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

In welchem der Seen kann man am ehesten Barsche fangen?
Haben die auch Schonzeit?

Und was lohnt sich momentan am ehesten dort zu beangel?


----------



## Mety121 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Alle Raubfische haben Schonzeit nur Forellen darfst du mit nehmen


----------



## jonax (8. April 2011)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



SK-MB schrieb:


> In welchem der Seen kann man am ehesten Barsche fangen?
> Haben die auch Schonzeit?
> 
> Und was lohnt sich momentan am ehesten dort zu beangel?




In Bütgenbach..einfach en Wurm dran und reind amit ^^
An manchen Tagen fressen dir die Viecher alle Köder weg  und manchmal beißt kaum einer...|bla:


----------



## Wolveerien2005 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hi

war letzte woche mal in Bütgenbach.
Mein Kumpel und ich wollten eigentlich auf Karpfen gehen aber dann haben wir die Forellen die ganze Zeit springen sehen :mund da hat es mich gepackt.
Also schnell eine Rute raus und umgerüstet... Schwimmenden Spiro drauf, 2m vorfach und auf den Haken nen Wurm...
Naja was soll ich sagen am Ende des Tages war mein Kumpel Schneider |sagnix und Ich hatte 2 schöne ReboFo's... gefangen hab ich mehr aber die Schwimmen wieder .... die eine 33 die andere 36 cm.
Alles in allem ein echt geiler Tag am Wasser :l

Bis dahin Petri  #h


----------



## Wolveerien2005 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hi

Wollte sonntag evtl mal nach Bütgenbach an den See um den Forellen mal was nachzustellen...

Ist von euch auch vieleicht jemand da? ;+

Evtl. kann man sich ja mal treffen |laola:

bis dahin Petri


----------



## Wolveerien2005 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Ja leider 

naja aber wenn sie vorbei ist können wir uns ja mal auf nen trip treffen 

Bis dahin Petri


----------



## Wolveerien2005 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hi #h

so heute nach der Arbeit gehts wieder ab ans Wasser. :m

Kann es kaum noch erwarten, dass endlich die Hechtschonzeit vorbei ist... es juckt mir in den Fingern :k

Naja ich werde dann entweder heute Abend oder morgen früh mal nen Bericht posten.

Also bis dahin |wavey:

Petri


----------



## Wolveerien2005 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hi #h

so wie versprochen folgt heute der Bericht von gestern Abend.

Waller 69 und ich trafen gegen 18:00 am Wasser ein. Es war echt kalt und der Wind pfiff uns um die Ohren.....Oh man warum ist der Hecht noch nichht frei.... aber naja egal...wir wollten ja eh auf Forellen gehen.:q
Also packten wir die Ruten aus. Waller 69 war als erster fertig und bestückte seinen Schwimmer mit Bait und warf aus. Da ich mir noch auf meine Rolle Geflochtene aufspulen musste dauerte es bei mir natürlich etwas länger.|gr:
Während Waller 69 schon seine 2. Rute fertig machte sahen wir, dass der Wind den Schwimmer doch ziemlich stark davon treiben lies....moment mal.....auf uns zu??? |bigeyes.....gegen den Wind...wie geht denn das?!...Nunja....und Jetz von uns weg? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes....so schnell? "EY ALTER DU HAST BISS".... "SEH ICH MAN"....Aber wer Oben gut aufgepasst hat kann sich schon denken was folgte. Durch den "tollen" weg den der Fisch eingeschlagen hatte lag die schnur natürlich im Bogen... und das nicht zu knapp...|uhoh:
Also hat er geguckt das er es möglichst ausgeglichen bekommt und ZACK da kam der Anschlag...er saß...zum glück :m...doch die Forelle hatte irgendwie keine Lust auf einen Tanz in seiner Pfanne und so befreite sie sich kurzer Hand nach wenigen Sekunden Drill von seinem HaKen...#q
Jetz war natürlich unser Ehrgeiz geweckt..."Hier geht heute was" meinte er....Ich war natürlich voll angepisst weil ich ja noch mit bespulen beschäftigt war.
15 min. Später war ich dann auch soweit...Schwimmer mit Bait und ab rein damit. ...warten....warten....warten....und....NICHTS
Na gut...Taktik wechsel.....Wurm drauf und schleppen....Beim 3. wurf dann endlich auch bei mir ...zupf....zupf...Einschlag....Ich kurz überlegt....warte mal du hast doch nen Naturköder drauf.....also....kurz warten und dann Anschlagen.....Im Kopf kurz mitgezählt....3....2...1...und Zack....voll ins Leere gehaun...So eine Sch****.....#q:c

Naja Lange Rede kurzer Sinn....Das wars dann auch was an diesem Abend bei uns im Kescher landete....NICHTS...beide Schneider...aber naja...is ja nicht so als hätten wir keine Chancen gehabt......|sagnix

Aber alles in allem war es ein schöner und lustiger Abend am Wasser.

Nächstes mal bekommen wir die 2 #v

Bis dahin Petri


----------



## Waller69 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Schöner Bericht! Hättest auch Comic-Autor werden können :q
Ne war en super Abend und sobald die Hecht-Schonzeit vorbei ist geht's auf Kapitale!#6


----------



## Wolveerien2005 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Oh ja...darauf kannste Gift nehmen.:g

Bist ja samstag leider nicht dabei...

Bis dahin Petri


----------



## DerAALXL (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Wie läuft es den zurzeit so an dem See auf Karpfen, Forellen und Barsche??
Ein Bekannter war dort vor ca. 3 Monaten Spazieren und meinte, das der See abgelassen wurde?? Stimmt dies??
Oder ist das Angeln zurzeit Möglich??


----------



## gerino (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Also ich war gestern für zwei Stunden unten . Mein Vater konnte beim ersten Wurf nen 35er Barsch landen , danach ging nix mehr also stelle gewechsellt .Nachdem zeitem Wurf schönes `` Tock`` in der Rute nach nem Hammer  Drill an der leichten BC Kombo konnte ich schließlich nen 45er Barsch landen   . Beide Fische schwimmern wieder !


Gruß Nico


PS : Als ich meinen Barsch das erste mal oben hatte volgte ihm ein etwas kleinerer ( aber sich auch 40+ ) un versuchte nach dem Köder zu schnappen .


----------



## gerino (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

War so von 17-19 Uhr .



Gruß Nico


----------



## Johnny75 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hi,

war am Samstag auch draußen .....Monsteraal auf Köfi gelandet|uhoh:   (ü1m) ....und nen schönen Zander von ca. 5 Pfund ...schon lange nicht mehr solch geile Drills gehabt  ...Zander schwimmt wieder da ich gleich angeschlagen hab (mach ich sehr ungern...aber hatte n schlechtes Gewissen wegen dem Aal).

Da sagste was .....brutale Bullenhitze ...ohne den leichten Wind wärs nicht aushaltbar gewesen.


----------



## Johnny75 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Dank! Köder war in der Abenddämmerung ein ca. 12cm Rotauge dass ich "angelupft" hab  ...da zuviel Kraut oder anderer Morast am Grund ist. Tiefe schätze ich auf ca. 2m (hab an der Stelle noch nicht gelotet)

Mal was anderes ....bin 2x kontrolliert worden; weiss jmd wie die Kontrolleure sich verhalten wenn sie einen Fisch entdecken der ganzjährig geschont ist?

(Hab den Aal nachm Biss laufen lassen ....hat natürlich geschluckt ....als ich angeschlagen hab dacht ich erst es wär ein Zander oder Hecht ....erst kurz vorm Ufer gabs die Überraschung)


----------



## indefischer (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo,

auch wenn du den Kontrolleuren plausibel machen kannst, dass der Fang des Aals absolut unbeabsichtigt war, wirst du Ärger bekommen. Wieviel, wird davon abhängen, wer dich kontrolliert.
Du darfst den Fisch nicht entnehmen, egal ob geschluckt oder nicht.  Im kleinen grünen Heft, was du zu deinem Wallonieschein bekommen hast, steht klar drin was zu tun ist. Ob das Sinn macht steht dabei nicht zur Debatte.


----------



## Johnny75 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Aahh ok; dann werde ich mir dieses grüne Heftchen besorgen (wurde nicht ausgehändigt). Vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## winni_07 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hi @all,

hätte da mal ein paar Fragen zur Ourthe in der Umgebung von La _Roche_-en-Ardenne. Fahren mit Juli für ein paar Tage auf nen Campingplatz und würden dort gerne ein bisschen angeln.

Wie sieht es dort Vispas oder Tageskarten aus und lohnt es sich überhaupt dort vom Ufer aus zu spinnen ?

Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen....

Gruß winni_07


----------



## spezi75 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich war mit meiner Frau ab Pfingstmontag bis gestern am See in Bütgenbach und einen Tag in Robertville.
Leider muss ich sagen, dass es eine schiere Katastrophe war. Wir hatten in 6 Tagen angeln am Bütgenbacher See keinerlei Erfolg und sind stets als Schneider heimgefahren. Meine Frau als Kunstköder-Queen und ich als Posen-King ;-)
Wir haben viele verschiedene Stellen befischt und das täglich bestimmt mind. 6-8 Stunden, wenn nicht teilweise noch länger.
Stets haben wir auch andere Angler gesehen, die ähnlich wie wir, mit einem nuller heim gingen. Wir haben ca. 100 versch. Kunstköder in unserem Koffer.....mit keinem ging was. Ich hab mit Mais, Maden, Wurm, Shrimps und Bait gefischt.....in unterschiedlichen Tiefen, nix ging. Wenn ich nun die knapp 90 Euro für den Spaß in Betracht ziehe, hätten wir uns viel Fisch dafür kaufen können.#q
 Wie ist denn sonst so Euere Erfahrung dort? Gibt es hotspots vom Ufer aus, um wenigstens mal ne Forelle, oder nen schönen Barsch an den Haken zu bekommen?

Viele Grüße und allzeit Petri Heil
Spezi75


----------



## spezi75 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Also wenn man die Angelei mit solchen Augen betrachtet, dann kann man getrost sein Tackle verkaufen und eine Rundreise in Deutschlands Fisch-Restaurants machen.
> Jedoch kann ich deinen Frust verstehen, das war eine bittere Niederlage und von Tag zu Tag war es wohl zunehmend zermürbender.
> 
> Ich habe innerhalb von diesem Zeitraum stets Spinnsessions gemacht die 1-3h gedauert haben und habe 6 Hechte bis 85cm erwischt und 3 70er verloren. Beim mir lief es sehr gut, da ich mir eine gewässerspezifische Strategie zurecht gelegt hatte, die aber äußerst simpel ist und die keinerlei geografisch-gewässerspezifischen Vorkenntnisse verlangt, um aufgestellt werden zu können.
> ...




Hi Johnnie,

Eigentlich seh ich das nicht so eng mit der Kohle, war halt aber extrem ärgerlich. Dann kam auch noch das extrem schlechte Wetter......
Die primäre Angelstelle war in der Nähe der Staumauer, auf Bütgenbacher-Seite. Die anderen Stellen waren auf der Berger-Seite, ca 100m von der Staumauer aus. Die von Dir beschriebene Stelle haben wir gar nicht befischt.
Welchen Fehler haben wir Deiner Meinung nach gemacht? Ich angel schon seit 25 Jahren, an mangelnder Erfahrung sollte es demnach eigentlich nicht liegen. #c
Wo ist denn die Stelle, an der Du so erfolgreich warst? Natürlich nur, wenn Du es verraten möchtest. 
Vielleicht fahren wir ja doch nochmal hin, den Jahresschein haben wir ja nun |supergri

Viele Grüße,
spezi75


----------



## misterlover (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*



spezi75 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich war mit meiner Frau ab Pfingstmontag bis gestern am See in Bütgenbach und einen Tag in Robertville.
> Leider muss ich sagen, dass es eine schiere Katastrophe war. Wir hatten in 6 Tagen angeln am Bütgenbacher See keinerlei Erfolg und sind stets als Schneider heimgefahren. Meine Frau als Kunstköder-Queen und ich als Posen-King ;-)
> Wir haben viele verschiedene Stellen befischt und das täglich bestimmt mind. 6-8 Stunden, wenn nicht teilweise noch länger.
> ...


 
Hallo,

ich war zwei Jahre hintereinander da, beim ersten mal waren wir zu dritt und beim zweiten mal war ich alleine. Bei beiden malen haben wir keinen einzigen Biss gehabt und wir waren morgens bis Abends am See.#c#c#c#c


----------



## Mety121 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Was gibt's neues ?


----------



## Johnny75 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@spezi75: Morgens oder Abends; tagsüber hatten wir auch nie großartiges Glück. An sich ist jede Einmündung in Bütgenbach als HotSpot anzusehen (gerade als Friedfischer). Weißfisch kannste dort gut fangen. Am besten mit Stipprute und immer ordentlich nachfüttern. So machen es zumindest die Einheimischen. Dann beisst auch gern mal ne Schleie. Karpfen darfste eh keine mitnehmen (soviel mir bekannt ist).

Probiert doch mal ein Köfi zu stellen...oder ne DropShot Montage; damit habe ich die ersten Erfolge in Bütgenbach landen können. Und wenn geht direkten Grundkontakt vermeiden; gerade in den Einmündungen gibts viel Morast .....

Freu mich schon auf den nächsten Ansitz ....Schneidertage gibts klar; wenn´s gleich 6 hintereinander sind ist das sehr bitter! Aber wie Du schon erwähnt hast -> ihr habt die Jahreskarte und es kann nur besser werden


----------



## gerino (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hi ,

hab mal ne Frage vieleicht könnt ihr mir helfen ?  Es gibt doch für Bütgenbach und so zwei Scheine zu kaufen nen Großen ( teuren ) und nen kleinen ( billigeren ) . Mir wurde als ich sie gekauft habe gesagt das wen ich in den Seen mim Boot fahren und durch den See waaten wöllte ich den Großen Schein breuchte . Wie ist das den nun wen ich in den Bächen wie z.b Warsche Holzwarche und Weser waaten wöllte kann ich das auch mit dem kleinen Schein oder muss ich mir nun extra nen Großen Schein holen ?


TL Nico


----------



## indefischer (4. August 2011)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo,
zum Waten und Bootsfahren brauchst du den "großen" Schein(Schein B), auch zum Waten in den kleinen Bächen. 

An Warche und Holzwarche sehe ich keinen Grund zu waten. 

Zum Bootsfischen auf den Seen benötigst du zusätzlich die Jahreskarte der Vereinigung(und Bootslizenz). Mit Tageskarte geht das nicht.


----------



## gerino (5. August 2011)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Kay ,

danke für die Antwort . Ess geht sich auch hauptsächlich um die Weser . Da ist es teilweise kaum möglich vom Ufer zu fischen  .

TL Nico


----------



## Funi (22. August 2011)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo,
Wir haben ein paar fragen: bütgenbacher See 

1.Kann man den a Schein umschreiben auf einen b Schein oder muss man sich dann den b Schein neu kaufen wenn man mit einem Boot raus möchte?

2. Wir haben gehört man könne sich in worriken ruderboote ausleihen ist das richtig? Wenn ja braucht man dann zusätzlich zum b schein die Plakette bzw bootschein für 70€?Oder brauch nur der bootseigentümer diese Plakette bzw den Schein?


----------



## gerino (24. August 2011)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

also von Azu B Schein umschreiben lassen kannste nich . Ich musste mir jedenfalls nen neuen kaufen .


TL Nico


----------



## ADYX (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Guten Morgen!

Was haltet Ihr denn von dieser Meldung:

http://www.an-online.de/news/topnac...bach-Wels-soll-kleinen-Hund-verschluckt-haben

Gruß
ADYX


----------



## Frettchen82 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hab es heute morgen im Radio gehört...

Warum soll sich der Wels kein Hund holen. Der Hecht holt sich ja auch die Enten


----------



## Frettchen82 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

k.A. Im Radio war nur von Büdgenbach die Rede oder wie es heisst...


----------



## Mety121 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hey wie sieht's aus? Ab wann geht's bei euch denn wieder los oder hat irgendjemand was besonderes dieses Jahr geplant?


----------



## CKBW (26. März 2012)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo, 
ich habe auch interesse daran an den beiden Seen angeln zu gehen, nur habe ich jetzt gelesen das ich in Belgien nicht mit Kunstködern angeln darf #c Ist das so? weil dann werde ich mir keine Karte jaufen gehen.... Ich bitte um eure Hilfe

danke 
Christian


----------



## Shaka (27. März 2012)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Ja, das gilt solange für beide Seen, bis dass die Raubfischsaison wieder eröffnet wurde.

Auch Köfis sind solange an den Seen verboten.


Gruß,

Shaka


----------



## CKBW (27. März 2012)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Ok, das heißt wenn die Raubfisch Saison anfängt kann ich also ohne problem mit Wobblern oder Gummifischen Angeln? Also wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe fängt die Saison anfang Juli an? 

Danke für die Info


----------



## Shaka (28. März 2012)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Zitat aus der Webseite vom LRPE:

"In der Zeit vom 3. Samstag des Monats März *bis zum Freitag vor dem 1. Samstag des Monats Juni* sind folgende Methoden, die auf den Fang von Raubfischen abzielen, weder in Aktion noch stationär, untersagt: 
-        lebende oder tote Köderfische.   
-        Blinker und jeder Kunstköder."



Für weitere Informationen zu Verbote: http://www.lrpe.be/interdictions/d.htm


----------



## CKBW (28. März 2012)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@ Shaka danke für den Link, aber eine Frage habe ich da noch, wenn ich 2 Zander/Hechte pro tag gefangen habe, dann darf ich also nicht mehr weiterangeln? Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden? 
Wie sieht es eigentlich aus mit Catch & Release wenn ich die Fische wieder zurück setze??


----------



## Slacher (28. März 2012)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Na dann wirste weiter machen dürfen. Geht doch dadrum wenn Kontrolle kommt darfst nicht mehr als die Erlaubten haben!

Lg
Thomas


----------



## Shaka (28. März 2012)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Das geht nicht.  Dann musst du sofort aufhören.
Zitat aus dem Regelwerk: "Sobald die tägliche Fangmenge erreicht ist, ist jegliche Angelaktivität zu beenden"

Siehe Seite 9 auf http://lrpe.be/ROI pdf/2012 R.O.I deutsch.pdf

Ich würde sagen, dass du dann noch nicht einmal mehr Friedfische angeln darfst.

Wie das im Detail aussieht aussieht kannst du am Besten bei Schleck Helmut nachfragen.  Er hat u.a. die Fischereiaufsicht.  Er wird es genau wissen. Handy: 0496 / 87.36.10

Wenn du mehr erfahren hast, wäre es schön das zu posten, ich bin mir sicher dass das auch andere interessiert.

Gruß,

Shaka


----------



## Steinadler (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo,

hat jem ne Ahnung wie die Öffnungszeiten vom Postamt in St. Vith sind??


----------



## Shaka (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Heures d'ouverture :

Lun :9:00 - 12:3013:30 - 17:00

Mar :9:00 - 12:3013:30 - 17:00

Mer :9:00 - 12:3013:30 - 17:00

Jeu :9:00 - 12:3013:30 - 17:00

Ven :9:00 - 12:3013:30 - 17:00

Sam :9:00 - 12:30- 

Dim :- -


----------



## Mety121 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Wie läuft es so bei euch, ist es so schlimm oder seid ihr alle zu faul zum schreiben?


----------



## Johnny75 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Wenn keiner schreibt ....läufts meistens gut  ...klingt komisch ..ist aber so^^

War dieses Jahr schon 2x in Bütgenbach; gut gefangen und alle Restriktionen befolgt; ist echt schlimm geworden. Nja; wird schon seinen Grund haben. Der Aufseher dort hat anscheinend keine ausreichende Erziehung genießen dürfen. Dafür dass wir als Deutsche finanziell die Touristik in Belgien unterstützen; war dieser ziemlich frech und nervig. Zum Glück ist er bald wieder verschwunden; war ja auch alles in Ordnung.


----------



## mafo (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hi Johnnie,

hört sich ja richtig gut an bei dir.
worauf und wo  haben sie denn gebissen?
Denn bei den Barschen bekomme ich immer nur die ca. 20-25 cm an den hacken.

Gruß


----------



## mattes278 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von euch noch empfehlungen für seen / weiher in der nähe von maaseik ?
Kann mir jemand etwas über den See bei Tuinwijk sagen,darf man dort angeln oder besser gesagt kann man da angeln ?

War am wochenende mit dem nachbarn an der maas bei maaseik angeln aber fließende Gewässer sind nicht so mein Ding daher bin ich auf der suche nach seen .
Ich habe den kleinen Angelschein für Belgien darf ich damit überall angeln ?? Das Infomaterial was ich bei der Post zum Angelschein bekommen habe ist leider nicht aud Deutsch.

Hoffe auf zahlreiche Antworten und sage schon mal Danke für eure Mühen !

gruß
mattes


----------



## mafo (29. August 2012)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Schon lange keine Aktivitäten mehr hier im Forum, hat keiner mehr zeit zum angeln, oder Läuft bei euch im Moment nicht viel?


War die letzten Tage nochmal ab und zu in Bütgenbach am See und die Barsche werden langsam größer. Sie halten sich sogar im Uferbereich auf, aber dass ist ja kein wunder bei dem Angebot von Brutfischen.


Wie läuft es denn so bei euch?


----------



## Gizmo91 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo zusammen,  
kann mir jemand sagen wie es um den Karpfenbestand in Bütgenbach und Robertville steht? Größe und Fischdichte? Welche Fänge sind bekannt? 

Und wie sieht es mit dem Nachangeln aus? Habe gelesen dass auf Karpfen auch nachts gefischt werden darf. Stimmt das? 

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## HaiZahn82 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo Gizmo,

spät, aber besser als nie. 

Nachtangeln ist in Bütgenbach, Robrtville und an den Bachläufen verboten. 
Es gibt im Jahr aber Ausnahmen:
Und zwar wird an den Seen regelmässig, glaube 4 mal im Jahr, ein Karpfenmarathon gestartet.
Dort heißt es dann:
Freitags hin, Rute raus, und bis Sonntag Abend dort bleiben, Spaß haben und Karpfen fangen. 
Ich selbst bin nicht so der Karpfenangler, daher kann ich dir keinen persönlichen Erkenntnisse über Besatz und Größe geben. 
Habe mich aber an dem letzten Marathon mit einem Angler unterhalten, während ich dort ein paar Trouts überlisten konnte. 
Er meinte, es seien sehr schöne Bisse gewesen und sie haben auch schon drei Karpfen gefangen. 
Die Mitnahme ist da aber begrenzt.

BTW:
Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie die Schonzeiten für Hecht und Zander ist ? 
Darf man da jetzt noch mit der Baitcaster wandern auf GuFi und so ?

Würde mich auch freuen, wenn sich hier ein paar Interessierte Boardies zum Mitangeln melden würden.

Gruß
HaiZahn


----------



## Betze81 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Wie siehts an den seen mit dem winterangeln aus?
Machen alle dicht oder kann man im winter noch an einem die schnur schmeißen?


----------



## HaiZahn82 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hi Betze, nein, nach dem 30.11. ist das Angeln ganz verboten. 
Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Betze81 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

@haizahn

Gibt es sonnst noch irgend eine Möglichkeit in belgien im winter zu angeln oder müssen wir uns jetzt bis ins Frühjahr quälen?  :c


----------



## Nielsg93 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo

Mein Deutsch ist nicht gut, aber ich versuche.

Kann mir jemand helfen, 
Ich werde zum ersten Mal auf dem See fischen am butgenbach, 
aber ich weiß nicht, wo kann ich Brassen finden und welches Futter soll ich verwenden.

Vielen dank


----------



## Betze81 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Und leute? Geht was in der bütt oder in robert? Erzählt was ihr gefangen habt. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zukeci22 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo @all,

ich möchte am Wochenende mir eine Hütte mieten auf dem Campingplatz Worriken.
Ich habe vor mir den Angelschein und den L.R.P.E.-Schein zu besorgen um anschließend zu Angeln

Meine Fragen, Welche Fisch gibt es in dieser Ecke vom See? Und wie bzw. mit was sollte ich auf diese Fische angeln?

Gruß und Danke vorab


----------



## BIG_FISH (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hey Leute,
wollte nächsten Monat mal nach Bütgenbach fahren um zu gucken was da so geht, jetzt würde ich nur gerne den Erlaubnisschein A vorab kaufen z.B. Online.
Geht das überhaupt wenn ja, könnt ihr mir Seiten empfehlen?

MfG BIG_FISH


----------



## Fuggy86 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

Hallo zusammen,

Wie sieht`s es eig. in Rütgenbach und Robertville mit Karpfen aus?

MfG


----------



## Maxxiim (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Ardennen, Robertville, Bütgenbach*

War letzte woche dort 2 Tage gewartet und gewartet zur Abenddämmerung dann endlich ein Run, mit kaum wiederstand dann eine gute Brasse raus gezogen, knapp 40 cm, 10 min später auf die andere Rute eine 30 cm Brasse... ansonsten nur 10-15 cm rotaugen ...

Naja in letzter zeit begeistert der See mich nicht wirklich, kann mir jemand gute spots nenen ? bin das 3te jahr dort aber kann mich irgendwie nicht von meinem jetzigem Spot trennen  da ich weis das dort wenigstens mal paar Rotaugen beißen. Habe auch schon 2 andere stellen befischt aber dort ging leider nix ... möglicherweise auch gerne stellen wo man sein Auto parken kann und abends zum auto gehen kann und ein Lagerfeuer machen kann  

Mfg 
Maxxiim


----------

